# Крипто > КриптоПРО > КриптоПРО 5 >  КриптоПро csp 5.0 Активация лицензия и работа с РуТокен 2.0

## Jedy

Встала задача: работа с ЭЦП записанной на рутокен 2.0, средствами КриптоПро CSP. В общем, небольшая предыстория: Формируем подпись ЕПГУ (или ЕГАИС, в зависимости от УЦ, по сути это одно и тоже), пишем её на рутокен 2.0, для того, что бы далее записать туда RSA-ключ для ЕГАИС. При этом нужно ещё и зарегистрировать ККТ на сайте налог.ру. Проблема в том, что на сайт налоговой по рутокену зайти - целая проблема, а вот с обычной ЭЦП (на простой флэшке) проще простого. Оказалось что функционал работы с рутокеном имеется в пятой версии КриптоПро, но лицензию на эту версию пока что в инете не найти. Оказалось: Устанавливаем КриптоПро csp четвертой версии и вбиваем ключ для неё (есть в одной из тем форума на этом сайте). Далее - накатываем пятую версию (не удаляя(!) четвертую) обновлением. Лицензия нормально подхватывается. Далее в КриптоПро: Сервис - Просмотреть сертификаты в контейнере- Внизу выбираем Все поддерживаемые криптопровайдеры - Обзор - Тут видем, что среди носителей ключа появился rutoken. Данная фича решает многие проблемы, при этом ключ в контейнере, конечно же, остается НЕэкспортируемым. Далее на том же налог.ру мы можем заходить в ЛК как и с помощью обычной ЭЦП.

----------

Pop-1975 (01.06.2020), RuleZZZKazan (03.03.2022), Thiblack (16.01.2021)

----------


## Jedy

Я обновлялся с 4.0.9963 ключом 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR работает нормально на двух ПК, возможно проблема в версии с которой обновлялся, прошу прощения, что не написал сразу полную версию. А вообще, цель данного сообщения была в том, чтобы попасть на сайт налог.ру с ключом на рутокене под ЕГАИС с неизвлекаемой ключевой парой.

----------


## Jedy

> работает ключ лицензии от 4 для 5
> пробуйте
> 40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0
> 40400-00000-11111-00NHL-372FM
> 40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6
> 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86


Друган, даже если у тебя все ключи рабочие, все равно сюда отпишется еще пару юзеров, где будет сказано, что мол всё плохо - обращайтесь к Дмитрию Алтухову. У пацана там бизнес на ключах:D:D:D

----------

DfDfDf001 (02.07.2022), LaraKim (02.07.2022), russiasu (08.04.2021), tratatataratata (02.07.2022)

----------


## Jedy

А за ключи спасибо!

----------


## Связной

всем вышеотписавшимся вопрос... что мешает купить лицензию официально у производителя???
тем более если вам лицензия нужна не для частного одноразового использования как мне, а для постоянного 
для юридического лица...

----------

LaraKim (02.07.2022)

----------


## pingman

на навой версии 5й крипты ключи выше не подошли.



> всем вышеотписавшимся вопрос... что мешает купить лицензию официально у производителя???
> тем более если вам лицензия нужна не для частного одноразового использования как мне, а для постоянного 
> для юридического лица...


Банально, надо сейчас зайти куда нибудь, не не через 3 дня, пока оплатят, пока пришлют.

----------


## pingman

За деньги не надо. За деньги я у местных куплю.

----------


## Анатольй71

Ребята, выручайте , слетела винда, нужен ключ на 5.0.11453 Серверная! в личку или на почту, верхние клчи не подходят

----------


## Grekuless

обновился до 5 версии, была 4 (4463) клиентская бессрочная, теперь показывает, что лицензия истекла... перепробовал все ключи из темы, такая же фигня.... поделитесь рабочей лицензией для 5 версии пож

----------


## gododin

Плиз, ключи на пятёрку :)

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

А если на КриптоПро csp 5.0 да еще и серверный ключик то ваабще будет радосто) я уже задолбался с этими триалами.

----------


## Grekuless

а в ответ - тишина ...

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

https://turbo.to/4m8phqyppdwv.html сбросил триал и залил для всех бесплатно! Тут ключа не дождешся!)

----------

Auto123 (27.02.2020), Dikola (04.07.2019), Doberman1985 (03.06.2020), Elbregs (08.07.2019), Factor232 (16.11.2019), Genart (20.01.2021), mardachit (18.10.2019), NIK459117 (01.12.2020), TrackToristo (05.07.2019), van11 (04.03.2020), Warlocktv (29.01.2020), антон8967 (15.02.2021)

----------


## TrackToristo

Золотые руки!

----------


## Kfd

Архив поврежден((((((((((((

----------


## TrackToristo

Попробуйте скачать заново. Вряд ли на файлообменнике он повредился за 3 дня. Лично проверял, все ок.

----------


## Kfd

> Попробуйте скачать заново. Вряд ли на файлообменнике он повредился за 3 дня. Лично проверял, все ок.


Благодарю! Все получилось! Винрар был кривой

----------


## Alexeiii

Ребята, помогите с ключем на КриптоПро 5.0.11453 плиз.

----------


## katkaterina87

Как работать с этим триалом? Сделала как в инструкции, и всё равно при установке вылезает та же лицензия с истёкшим сроком

----------


## ZahvatkiN

40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 у меня работает, КриптоПро 5.0, постоянная

----------

AlexKir (28.09.2021), Dron06 (15.03.2021), Gfinch (23.01.2020), gododin (19.09.2019), institoris (21.10.2020), ivprov (02.03.2020), Kiddy1 (18.09.2019), mr.jeny (19.07.2021), Zakup2020 (20.01.2021), Илья00701 (16.04.2021), Ольга!Л (19.01.2022)

----------


## ivan frost

> у меня работает, КриптоПро 5.0, постоянная


Он у вас не может работать. Это архивный тестовый ключ был, он чёрном списке сейчас находится. В рабочем ключе, не должно быть больше двух нулей и в первом блоке не должно находится нулей.

----------


## Valera_vorobev

На 5-ку везде паленые серийники, систематически через 2-3 дня из программы выкидывает и при повторном вводе ключ пишет уже заблокирован. Пришлось заказать файл постоянной активации для этой версии от сюда *********************

----------


## ProninaOlga

> На 5-ку везде паленые серийники, систематически через 2-3 дня из программы выкидывает и при повторном вводе ключ пишет уже заблокирован. Пришлось заказать файл постоянной активации для этой версии от сюда *********************


Здравствуйте! А подскажите пожалуйста, как быстро они изготовляют ключ для программы?

----------


## ProninaOlga

Не хотелось бы устанавливать кривые ключи, чтоб с ними в дальнейшем не было проблем, так как работаю с ГосОрганами, у нас это все отслеживается

----------


## Valera_vorobev

> Здравствуйте! А подскажите пожалуйста, как быстро они изготовляют ключ для программы?


Мне сделали по времени в течении 5-10 минут

----------


## Valera_vorobev

> Не хотелось бы устанавливать кривые ключи, чтоб с ними в дальнейшем не было проблем, так как работаю с ГосОрганами, у нас это все отслеживается


Он не кривой будет, и не из чёрного списка, как зачастую это делают мошенники. Я сам к ним обратился потому что веду работу так же, как и вы с Государственными органами. По цене на порядок дешевле, нежели чем заказывать через сайт, так как не у всех есть такая возможность приобрести на сайте. Я работаю в бюджетном учреждении, где на это средства не выделяются,

----------


## Valera_vorobev

Раньше как-то к предыдущим версиям находил в интернете, но меня быстро каким-то образом вычислили, и выписали штраф за установку пиратского ключа. Потому что в интернет сюда сливают всякую чушь, за которую в дальнейшем можно хорошо по платиться, поэтому я сейчас с осторожностью отношусь к подбору лицензии для программы

----------


## ProninaOlga

> Раньше как-то к предыдущим версиям находил в интернете, но меня быстро каким-то образом вычислили, и выписали штраф за установку пиратского ключа. Потому что в интернет сюда сливают всякую чушь, за которую в дальнейшем можно хорошо по платиться, поэтому я сейчас с осторожностью отношусь к подбору лицензии для программы


Поняла, хорошо. Спасибо за быстрый ответ, сейчас тогда у них ********************* произведу заказ для активации программы

----------


## ZahvatkiN

> Он у вас не может работать. Это архивный тестовый ключ был, он чёрном списке сейчас находится. В рабочем ключе, не должно быть больше двух нулей и в первом блоке не должно находится нулей.


https://priscree.ru/img/8446400a13ea70.jpg

----------


## ivan frost

> https://priscree.ru/img/8446400a13ea70.jpg


Да, это пиратский ключ, не совместимый с данной версией. Ключ к версии 5.0 должен начинаться с 55375, то есть ни как не с 40400 и бесконечное количество нулей. В полноценно рабочем ключе, может присутствовать не более одного нуля. Данный ключ не является полноценно рабочим для использования в работе

----------


## ivan frost

> НАРОД НЕ ВЕДИТЕСЬ НА ЭТОГО ЛОХОТРОНЩИКА! ПОСЛЕ ПЕРЕЧЕСЛЕНИЯ ДЕНЕГ ОН ПРОСТО МОЛЧИТ! 
> КЛЕПАЕТ НОВЫЕ АККАУНТЫ И САМ СЕБЯ БЛАГОДАРИТ ЗА ЯКОБЫ РАБОЧИЙ КЛЮЧ! НЕ ВЕДИТЕСЬ НА ЭТОГО ПЕДЕРАСТА! КТО УЗНАЕТ ЕГО АДРЕС СООБЩИТЕ ...... 
> 
> 
> НАРОД НЕ ВЕДИТЕСЬ НА ЭТОГО ЛОХОТРОНЩИКА! ПОСЛЕ ПЕРЕЧЕСЛЕНИЯ ДЕНЕГ ОН ПРОСТО МОЛЧИТ! 
> КЛЕПАЕТ НОВЫЕ АККАУНТЫ И САМ СЕБЯ БЛАГОДАРИТ ЗА ЯКОБЫ РАБОЧИЙ КЛЮЧ! НЕ ВЕДИТЕСЬ НА ЭТОГО ПЕДЕРАСТА! КТО УЗНАЕТ ЕГО АДРЕС СООБЩИТЕ ...... 
> 
> 
> НАРОД НЕ ВЕДИТЕСЬ НА ЭТОГО ЛОХОТРОНЩИКА! ПОСЛЕ ПЕРЕЧЕСЛЕНИЯ ДЕНЕГ ОН ПРОСТО МОЛЧИТ! 
> ...


Добрый день! Я вам узнал, вы уже создаёте 17 или 24 по счёту аккаунт, так как вас блокируют за лживую информацию. Я помогу вам разобраться в данном вопросе, на слово извините поверить вам не смогу, так как с вашей стороны одни нецензурные выражения, а по факту ничего предоставить не можете. Давайте прикрепляйте сюда ответным письмом скриншот переписки с какого адреса почты вы с ними общались. Я сделаю запрос в качестве подтверждения вашей информации, обращались вы к ним или нет. Чтоб не было пустой демагогии с вашей стороны.

----------


## Ignacio

Что за ссылка на cloud.mail.ru ?
Выдаёт 404 - такой страницы не существует!

----------


## ИванФаков

Поделитесь ключиком 5.0. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Oleg_76

> На 5-ку везде паленые серийники, систематически через 2-3 дня из программы выкидывает и при повторном вводе ключ пишет уже заблокирован. Пришлось заказать файл постоянной активации для этой версии от сюда *********************


Пиздишьбля, на лохотронщиков выводишь

----------


## Sapven63

> Пиздишьбля, на лохотронщиков выводишь


Да я само лично могу подтвердить его слова, этот форум для бюджетников и любителей халявы. Ставил я как-то в июне месяца на 5 серийку, через неделю все по слетело, лицензия повреждена пишет, а программа вообще колом встала. 
Ps. Про лохотронщиков - лохотронщики сами себя и разведут. Первый раз они берут халявку, а на второй раз платят за рабочий серийник, успехов

----------


## mardachit

Доброго времени суток. Помогите найти ключ на Крипто Про 5.0.11453 серверная. Заранее благодарствую! chtmrdacht@mail.ru

----------


## Oleg_76

Не ведитесь на подобную туфту   "На 5-ку везде паленые серийники, систематически через 2-3 дня из программы выкидывает и при повторном вводе ключ пишет уже заблокирован. Пришлось заказать файл постоянной активации для этой версии от сюда *********************"

Всё это от лукавого, желают деньжат поднять. 
Идём сюда "https://www.cryptopro.ru/dealers" , выбираем у кого купить (кто ближе), покупаем. Цена вопроса около 2000 р за постоянную, или оформляете годовую, там цена совсем смешная. Или с помощью правки реестра сноса и новой установки. Об этом способе выше уже писали, тоже пять минут занимает времени, даже готовый скрипт выложен, даже работает.

----------


## svk.79

Помогу разобраться с вопросом активации любых версий. Ключ делается через закрытую часть 
Hesh/registre в нем прописывается владелец ключа. Сюда ключ выкладывать не имеет смысла, так, как 1 ключ - 1 рабочее место, на другое место вы его не сможете установить. Если есть вопросы, обращайтесь georgiyevich79@mail.ru

----------


## Oleg_76

Да сколько же вас тут лохотронщиков то? Вот, знакомьтесь, ещё один Пиздабол."1 ключ - 1 рабочее место"  сам на заводе работаю, покупали одну лицензию установлена на пятнадцати рабочиз местах, которые к тому же одновременно работают.  Народ не ведитесь, это очередной разводила.

----------


## Андрей_1978

> Да сколько же вас тут лохотронщиков то? Вот, знакомьтесь, ещё один Пиздабол."1 ключ - 1 рабочее место"  сам на заводе работаю, покупали одну лицензию установлена на пятнадцати рабочиз местах, которые к тому же одновременно работают.  Народ не ведитесь, это очередной разводила.


Ты если на заводе работаешь, какого тогда сидишь тут мониторишь сайт? Если ты рабочий иди крути гайки, если ты сис.админ то ты меня поймёшь. Ключевая пара бывает разная, открытая и закрытая. В выше в предложенном варианте, указана закрытая пара, это как раз не и есть закрытый ключ, который делается под пользователя на одно рабочее место. Вы говорите на 15 компов установили, это открытый, если вы приобретали ключ у агентов, то там не проставляется конечный пользователь. О безопасности, какая тут может быть тогда безопасность? О каких персональных данных может идти речь? Не о каких. Вы берёте ключ для кого? Для себя или всю страну кормить. Идите и себе приобретите ключ, пусть не у официалов в три дорого, а те же агенты, которые работают от них, у них даже на порядок дешевле будет и с гарантией. Не поверю, что все нищие и не найдут какие-то 500-1000 рублей

----------


## Oleg_76

Андрей! ты про ключ активации крипто про говоришь или про ключ для авторизации ("Ключевая пара бывает разная, открытая и закрытая") на каком либо ресурсе? не путай мягкое с тёплым... сисадмином я работаю на заводе, не гайки кручу. Лохотронщики достали везде уже. Которые обещают за триста рублей ключ... люди у которых нет 500-1000 рублей на лицензию ведутся на эту ахинею, при этом отправляют таким по три сотки и ничего не получают... поэтому я эту тему и мониторю, так как мат. часть знаю. И если хотя бы в этой теме на лохотронщиков не поведутся... я уже буду вполне доволен.

----------


## Андрей_1978

> Андрей! ты про ключ активации крипто про говоришь или про ключ для авторизации ("Ключевая пара бывает разная, открытая и закрытая") на каком либо ресурсе? не путай мягкое с тёплым... сисадмином я работаю на заводе, не гайки кручу. Лохотронщики достали везде уже. Которые обещают за триста рублей ключ... люди у которых нет 500-1000 рублей на лицензию ведутся на эту ахинею, при этом отправляют таким по три сотки и ничего не получают... поэтому я эту тему и мониторю, так как мат. часть знаю. И если хотя бы в этой теме на лохотронщиков не поведутся... я уже буду вполне доволен.


Я ничего не путаю. Ключ создаётся соответсвенно из этого тоже для криптопро. Мои предложения, произвести контрольную закупку в отношении данной темы. Я не пожалею от 500-1000 рублей. Если сервис реально рабочий, пусть люди обращаются. Я это к чему, за свой опыт столкнулся с многими ситуациями, среди таких людей, как вы выразились, есть честные люди, которую в действительности могут помочь за такую цену.

----------


## Oleg_76

Среди "таких", честных людей не бывает, не надо мне рассказывать. "Ключ создаётся соответсвенно из этого тоже для криптопро" для активации криптопро ключ, он же серийный номер, предоставляется в момент покупки продукта. А вот в создании ключа для авторизации на ресурсах, с помощью криптопро... ваша приобретённая или нет версия никоим образом не участвует. На основании выше изложенного ... Путаете. Потом, какой сервис мне предлагается протестировать? Сервис продажи производителя продукта? Смешно... или про правку реестра, с помощью которой сбрасывается льготный период, если мне память не изменяет, то это что то около трёх месяцев... Так этот способ бесплатный, тестируйте на здоровье. Или собираетесь у производителя за пять сотен покупать и за те же пять сотен продавать? Смысл?

----------


## Андрей_1978

> Среди "таких", честных людей не бывает, не надо мне рассказывать. "Ключ создаётся соответсвенно из этого тоже для криптопро" для активации криптопро ключ, он же серийный номер, предоставляется в момент покупки продукта. А вот в создании ключа для авторизации на ресурсах, с помощью криптопро... ваша приобретённая или нет версия никоим образом не участвует. На основании выше изложенного ... Путаете. Потом, какой сервис мне предлагается протестировать? Сервис продажи производителя продукта? Смешно... или про правку реестра, с помощью которой сбрасывается льготный период, если мне память не изменяет, то это что то около трёх месяцев... Так этот способ бесплатный, тестируйте на здоровье. Или собираетесь у производителя за пять сотен покупать и за те же пять сотен продавать? Смысл?


Я вам ничего не предлагаю. Я самостоятельно хочу обратится и посмотреть, так это в эныне или не так. Производитель предлагает за своё добро 2700 рублей, тут были предложения на 500-1000 тоже самое добро, просто не вижу смысла переплачивать, когда можно взять дешевле. А мне для какой цели эту нужно? Заниматься этой продажей, у меня не разрешения на это нет, и не толклив я в создании ключа активации для данной программы. Обращусь по ссылке сейчас и отпишу по результату

----------


## Oleg_76

флаг в руки, предупреждал...

----------


## Oleg_76

в догонку... Дистрибутив СКЗИ "КриптоПро CSP" версии 5.0 КС1 и КС2 на DVD. Формуляры	1 450,00 ₽
годовая подписка 850р

----------


## Андрей_1978

Больше жути нагоняли. Бессрочная активация 950 рублей обошлась. Так же есть годовая по 550 рублей. Дистрибутив сохранен в облаке, в любое время доступен для скачивания. Поставил на рабочий ноутбук, все ок. На домашний комп уже не дало активировать. Обращался на адрес указанный выше 
georgiyevich79@маил.ру

----------


## Oleg_76

Нуда, ну да... Ещё один разводила, помню про напёрсточников в девяностые. Подставной выигрывал... Зазывая лохов

----------


## Андрей_1978

Можете думать как душе угодно. Факт остается фактом. Главное что меня ни кто не развёл, често получил ключ, все подошло. А мнения у всех разные, есть, были, и будут. Сколько людей, столько и мнений, для всех хорошим не будешь, все мы не идеальны.

----------


## Марина Берг

> Больше жути нагоняли. Бессрочная активация 950 рублей обошлась. Так же есть годовая по 550 рублей. Дистрибутив сохранен в облаке, в любое время доступен для скачивания. Поставил на рабочий ноутбук, все ок. На домашний комп уже не дало активировать. Обращался на адрес указанный выше 
> georgiyevich79@маил.ру


Обратилась по вашей рекомендации, огромное спасибо. Приобрела бессрочную лицензию, все успешно

----------


## Factor232

Уважаемые форумчане, не слушайте тех, кто говорит о покупке ключей с рук для CryptoPro.
1. Либо покупка - у официалов только!!!
2. Либо тут, на форуме - !!! бесплатно !!!, любой ключ от крипто про - позволяет регистрировать множественное количество копий. не слушайте разводил. Если поделятся рабочим, то все зарегится.
если ключ в "черном списке" - ставьте предыдущий билд (версию) в котором этот ключ работал и пользуйтесь.

p.s. посмотрите на сроки регистрации аккаунтов =)))

----------

Avrely (22.07.2020)

----------


## Nikolo169

работает с пятеркой,серверная,респект пацану!

----------


## evgeniy_morev

День добрый, можете помочь с клучем для версии 5.0.11455 ?? Заранее благодарен ))

----------


## Nikolo169

40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 пробуй

----------

4meech (10.02.2020), aaaea (14.03.2020), acc05 (04.12.2020), constz (27.02.2020), Corra (01.07.2020), delamer (26.12.2019), emirrr (03.06.2021), ex_stas_85 (02.05.2020), Fghtr5 (29.01.2021), lyon911 (12.02.2020), MmePaul (17.07.2020), opentech (22.04.2020), Rusalex (19.10.2020), s142s (02.07.2021), sibfank (17.02.2021), spallcs (09.10.2020), tormozok (22.12.2019)

----------


## Шаман

> 40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 пробуй


Работает, спасибо

----------


## Лейсан 2222

Может ли кто-нибудь помочь с ключом КриптоПРО 5 серверная бессрочная?

----------


## k.a.z.i.k

Software License keys: 
product version от 4.0.9963 до 4.0.9983 постоянный client, server
product version от 5.0.10874 до 5.0.11457 постоянный client, server
mаtkаus@mаil.ru

----------


## RomanSavkin

4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45

----------

Butterfly77 (05.02.2020), constz (27.02.2020), ieshua_ga (20.04.2020), Lazarevrv (01.03.2021), Lenarvs (25.06.2020), SilentHunt (10.02.2020), Лейсан 2222 (10.01.2020)

----------


## Лейсан 2222

Роман, к сожалению, это клиентская, а мне нужна серверная((

----------


## Алексеевский

> 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45


Просит пароль для аутентификации в ключевом контейнере(( не зайти до конца

----------


## Андрей_1978

Вы под этим ключом и не зайдете до конца, ключ уже заблокирован актуальность его утеряна, только делайте другой ключ

----------


## Auto123

> https://turbo.to/4m8phqyppdwv.html сбросил триал и залил для всех бесплатно! Тут ключа не дождешся!)


Благодарю, Добрый Человек!

----------

revis (12.07.2020)

----------


## Tvigl

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Всё быстро, помогли к версии 5.0.11635 постоянным ключиком

----------


## Дарья12121

Здрваствуйте, все еще нет ключика на криптопро csp 5.0.11635?

----------


## ieshua_ga

Подошла эта спасибо

----------


## Olechka.Buh

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Огромная благодарность! Помогли мне - малознающей разобраться во всех настройках крипто про 5.0.11729 на системе Mak OC.

----------


## JagSamen

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть пару страниц и смежные темы?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B  Посмотреть сообщение
> 
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 
> 0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QWZUZ-Z1LKU
> 0520E-70007-40AC2-4QPHG-F40DV
> ...


Тема полезная, ключики на 4.0.9963 подошли

----------


## vadyan

Всем доброго дня, 
скажите пожалуйста не пробегал ли ключ на КриптоПРО 5 v11732

----------


## qerst

Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1

----------

123112 (15.01.2021), 9VAL (13.05.2020), altaetc (07.10.2021), Andl7 (26.10.2020), Anna1 (09.11.2020), Avrely (22.07.2020), BaldOrc (30.06.2020), binds (12.05.2020), BLondiksu (08.09.2020), BZZ722 (20.01.2021), Cyrix (13.05.2020), dakar1 (21.05.2020), Dennick (19.07.2020), Dronvolodin (29.03.2021), Eduard78 (19.10.2020), eks6165 (09.02.2021), emka001 (03.09.2020), EvgeniyAlf (24.05.2020), factic (03.08.2020), Formator (27.01.2021), Frost007 (06.07.2020), galeena (19.09.2020), Garry_1973 (12.10.2020), HarryCh (29.04.2021), hisp2k (07.10.2022), Idol79 (09.06.2020), ignatiyev (14.10.2020), izaya (26.08.2020), kbkauri (02.11.2020), kiberlepila (01.07.2020), kirill.3700 (20.11.2020), krepa (03.06.2020), max-spider (04.10.2020), McLaneNN (11.08.2020), mrBliq (21.05.2020), MrRork (03.01.2021), nevod47 (10.03.2021), nocd (16.11.2020), Oloday (30.08.2020), plotnikova--mv (20.07.2020), REG15 (13.07.2020), revis (12.07.2020), Salman (20.06.2020), SGroza (05.10.2020), sivakovv (01.11.2020), Skrove (02.10.2020), TLecha (24.06.2020), vadyan (01.07.2020), vetalhmao2 (10.09.2020), Viktor1986_09D (29.01.2021), zet1983 (02.10.2020), Алекс0206 (16.06.2020), Дмитрий0104 (20.02.2021), Илья00701 (19.04.2021), Ольга19882020 (19.10.2020), Флекс123 (09.10.2020)

----------


## vasiyaroff

> 40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 пробуй


Благодарю, мне подошло!!! Уважаю!

----------

compit911 (25.09.2020), Faust86 (13.10.2020), серж01 (23.06.2020)

----------


## Терентич

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Доброго дня, товарищ молодчик zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru не подвёл. Помог продлить Крипто прошку 5.0.11732
Уважулька!

----------


## Killter

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Работает ключ, от души:cool:

----------


## qerst

> Работает ключ, от души:cool:


Ну если работает, поделись, СПАМЕР!

----------


## Killter

> Ну если работает, поделись, СПАМЕР!


Не для общего пользования

----------


## Ксения2409

Спасибо, этот подошел)))

----------


## Ксения2409

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1


Спасибо, этот подошел)))

----------

Sabot (10.08.2020)

----------


## ~Alex~

> Сереверный на года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> Спасибо, этот подошел)))


Крестиночка, не вижу рабочего ключа, почему пишет не правильно введен сервийный номер...

----------


## qerst

Пора ужесточить регистрацию!!!! Спамеры задолбали!!!

----------

Ольга!Л (17.10.2021)

----------


## ivan frost

> Пора ужесточить регистрацию!!!! Спамеры задолбали!!!


Поддерживаю!!! Ты организаций то много уже облопошил на ключи! В каждой бочке затычка, пытаешься людям свою спамату в крутить, но не учитываешь, то что ключ идёт с привязкой за компьютер и вся информация о ключе передаётся на сервера, при попытке установки на другой компьютер ключ сразу блочится, и все это легко проверяется.

----------


## Frost007

Спасибо,подошел)

----------


## MmePaul

> 40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 пробуй


Спасибо

----------

1Tuz (12.10.2020), FireDemon (28.07.2020)

----------


## Rikont

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с продлением лицензионного ключа на крипто про 5 на маке! Респект :vseok:

----------


## elyzuon

Большое спасибо.

----------


## Евгений 111111

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1


Спасибо огромное!! Всё работает

----------

Foma80 (22.08.2020)

----------


## MaR-kuS

> Спасибо огромное!! Всё работает


50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
Не проходит проверку на сайте на контрафакцию, при входах выдаёт ошибку "лицензиия недействительна"

----------


## Siergo

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял на 5 версию криптопро, огромное спасибо, все подошло!)

----------


## Dj masimoF

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Гуд, взял серверную КРИПТО-ПРО, Работает замечательно. Не каких танцев с бубнами

----------


## Mr-Girza

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Приобрёл на 4.0 версию, респект, работает

----------


## Grillo-Werke

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с активацией ключа, на 5.0.11823 премного благодарна за максимально быструю помощь

----------

mishina (16.04.2021)

----------


## Kardinal21

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1


Спасибо тебе огромное, На 5.0 установил

----------

DrDevils (20.10.2020), fasdum (16.10.2020), Lada_Dance (25.08.2020), leksii1981 (20.10.2020), Masik777 (08.10.2020), promen17 (10.09.2020), tak_tak777 (14.10.2021)

----------


## blаcklist

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Мариночка, спасибо тебе большое, на Крипто Про 5.0 установился ключ

----------


## Daryacha

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ответили быстро, тут же прислали ключ для крипто про 5.0.11823, сразу проверила, все работает. Накатились все обновления, очень довольна и по не дорогой цене.

----------


## Subputnik

Благодарю добрый человек!

----------


## nnnstas

spasibo

----------


## Marielies

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Vielen Dank mit der Lizenz auf Version 5.0.11823 geholfen

----------


## Roolixx

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на 5 версии работает, спасибо за отзывчивость

----------


## tеst

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Тест прошел без ошибок, лицензия впорядке

----------


## SQlit

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Пропатчили 5 версию и проабдейтили, ключ установился, прогресс зашевелился

----------


## guеst

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ к 5 версии подошел! Спасибо!

----------


## compit911

Эх, больше бы таких людей хороших на форуме. А то всего один рабочий ключик для 5 во всей ветке. Респектище.

----------


## Sanne

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключик завёлся на 5.0.11823 и прекрасно работает. Спасибо

----------


## kuznetc

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Работает, Благодарю:good:

----------


## коsтик

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На 5 ключ подошёл, прога начала работать. Душевное спасибо:drinks:

----------


## Веllа

> Поддерживаю, на 5.0.11453 ключ заработал, обращался на zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Решила поделиться с вами информацией из другой ветви форума, обратилась по рекомендации других людей и мне быстро оказали помощь с переактивацией 5.0 версии, активация прошла с успехом - пользуюсь программой с полной функцией

----------


## qwеrty

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативный сервис. Очень быстро помогли решить проблему с лицензией крипто про CSP 5.0, все прозрачно и демократично по сравнению с другими подобными сервисами. Грамотно ответили на интересующие вопросы, все получилось. Не приходится что-то долго искать.
Выгодно и удобно! Спасибо.

----------


## Olуа

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Очень быстро помогли, сильно благодарна!

----------


## Yana1990

Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!криптопро csp 5.0 11823 работает. Ззарегистрировалась,Что бы поблагодарить)

----------


## zap

Cпасибо,подошел)))))))

----------


## ZIК

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться)))

----------

Amazong (03.10.2020), inna.kzn (03.10.2020), jак (06.10.2020), linkоln (04.10.2020), M.kalhowa (03.10.2020), recka (04.10.2020), Wаno (03.10.2020), YusupoFF (06.10.2020), zuravlenko.o (05.10.2020), хXх (03.10.2020)

----------


## inna.kzn

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться)))


Объяснили доходчиво, разъяснили каждый волнующий меня момент и помогли в регистрации программы пошагово

----------


## Amazong

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Отдельное спасибо таким людям, которые не отказывают с процессом активации программы, и самое, что радует, не нужно переплачивать столь большие деньги за такой же продукт!

----------


## M.kalhowa

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Супер! Все заработало!!

----------


## хXх

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться
> zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Спасибо за активацию и регистрацию Крипто-Про csp 5.0.11453

----------


## Wаno

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Пост в тему, проверил самолично, нет обмана. Брал бессрочные ключи на Крипто Про 4 и крипто арм

----------


## recka

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Спасибо вам добрые люди, помогли с активацией 4.0.9963 определенно быстро, всем добра

----------


## linkоln

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Все чётко, помогли продлить лицензионный ключ для Android версии, до последнего не думал, что такое возможно. Возможно и программа выполняет все свои функции

----------


## zuravlenko.o

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Класс!! Вопрос с ключом решили за 15 минут)))

----------


## МТД

csp 5.0 11453 НУЖЕН КЛЮЧ

----------


## jак

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться)))


Не подвели, ключик КриптоПро 5.0 получил для серверной операционной системы

----------


## jак

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Не подвели, ключик КриптоПро 5.0 получил для серверной операционной системы

----------


## YusupoFF

> Спасибо, csp 5.0.11823 работает, без проблем прошла регистрацию в налоговую, все прозрачно по связанным вопросам буду к Вам обращаться zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru )))


Помогли с активацией 5.0.11732 КриптоПро на Ubuntu 19.10

----------


## Cаlter

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Не мог подписать док-ты, выдавало ошибку об окончании ключа криптопро 5.0.Специалисты своего дела быстро помогли решить вопрос в короткий промежуток времени. Очень доволен!

----------


## m053

нужен ключ криптоПро 4 б/c

----------


## tаcdam

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за помощь с активацией кп 5

----------


## AlеxStar74

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ работает на версии 5.0.11635 спасибо!!!

----------


## regish

Очень нужен ключик от криптопро 5.0 11823

----------


## sapravka

Здравствуйте.
Напишите пожалуйста в личное сообщение ключ к криптоПро CSP 5.0.11823 KC1
Очень нужен.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## julу47

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, информация является достаточно полезная. Отдельное спасибо за быструю помощь с ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11823

----------


## Aleksej2005

> Спасибо, информация является достаточно полезная. Отдельное спасибо за быструю помощь с ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11823


Я вот не понимаю, все благодарят, а может просто скинуть номер ключа и все? Нет ни кого благородного?

----------


## Флекс123

Доброго времени, есть у кого лицензия рабочая на КриптоПро TSP Client 2.0

----------


## Aleksej2005

> Доброго времени, есть у кого лицензия рабочая на КриптоПро TSP Client 2.0


TA20VL00041CAC21CZ8FYNT7Z 

Попробуй этот, у меня стоит работает, а вот блин завтра заканчивается на CSP 5.0.11823

----------

anri77 (06.10.2021), yankeenoobs (22.10.2020)

----------


## irОn1

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


ДВС, код-ключ на КриптоПро 5.0 сработал, огромное спасибо, буду обращаться

----------


## bawkа

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Рестпекшен, ключи работают, все четко :vseok:

----------


## ektmorf

дайте пожалуйста ключ на крипто про 5.

----------


## PROTEST

> работает ключ лицензии от 4 для 5
> пробуйте
> 40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0
> 40400-00000-11111-00NHL-372FM
> 40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6
> 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86


спасибо  огромное , работают

----------


## Inz

> работает ключ лицензии от 4 для 5
> пробуйте
> 40400-00000-11111-101ЕВ-G2ЕМ0
> 40400-00000-11111-00NНL-372FМ
> 40400-00000-UКАС8-00РRU-В8НЕ6
> 4040А-Q000К-9КАС2-9А6QR-6FСZN
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6Т-NFYХ9-24Z86


НЕ ЧЁ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ, ВИДИМО ПИРАТСКИЕ КЛЮЧИ ЗАБАНИЛИ

----------


## RomanB

Здравствуйте.
Дайте пожалуйста ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11823.

----------


## iqameto

> работает ключ лицензии от 4 для 5
> пробуйте
> 40400-00000-11111-101ЕВ-G2ЕМ0
> 40400-00000-11111-00NНL-372FМ
> 40400-00000-UКАС8-00РRU-В8НЕ6
> 4040А-Q000К-9КАС2-9А6QR-6FСZN
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6Т-NFYХ9-24Z86


Полезный пост, на сегодняшний день ключи работают на 4 и 5 версии

----------

Dymoons (03.02.2021)

----------


## qerst

40400-00000-UКАС8-00РRU-В8НЕ6 только этот рабочий из всего списка!

----------

Andrew_Wise (17.11.2020)

----------


## mushroomx

> 40400-00000-UКАС8-00РRU-В8НЕ6 только этот рабочий из всего списка!


мне сегодня криптопро 5 написала, что это ключ от 4 и что она его не примет

----------


## уaroslaw74

> 40400-00000-UКАС8-00РRU-В8НЕ6 только этот рабочий из всего списка!


Это такой же ключ что и в посте выше и они не один не работают

----------


## уaroslaw74

> мне сегодня криптопро 5 написала, что это ключ от 4 и что она его не примет


Так и есть, криптопро 5 примет ключ только от 5, криптопро 4 уже мало кто используют, все сайты перешли на поддержку криптопро 5. В Росалкогольрегулирование и росфине заявили что работают только с криптопро 5

----------


## pakhоr

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Вежливое общение и отзывчивость. Оперативное и быстрое решение проблемы активации. Крипто Про работает - лицензия действительна.

----------


## Klеvic

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Друзья, великолепно, ключ на CSP 5.0.11828 запустился

----------


## valilеvamarina

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли в активации и запуске Крипто-Про 5.0 на Mac, а также сделали все необходимые настройки. Очень рекомендую, все заработало быстро.

----------


## nikоla291084

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли с ключом для терминального сервера на Крипто 5, проблема решилась в короткое время. Спасибо.

----------


## ak@ilines.pro

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


5.0.11823 Крипто-Про csp ключик подошел и работает как часики. Результатом доволен

----------


## Olya.v

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли в активации криптопро 4 версии, неожидала такого быстрого ответа, я в восторге:vseok:

----------


## Зузу

Здравствуйте! Нужен ключ для 5 версии КриптоПро. Пожалуйста скиньте личным сообщением

----------


## OlegysBar

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за ключ, к крипто-про 5 подошел

----------


## Igоrroiko

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ребята молодцы. Там где я возился 3 дня с ЭВМ, они за 5 минут решили все мои проблемы единоразово. По щелчку пальцев! Не просто эксперты, а маэстры компьютерных технологий! Крипто ПРО работает!!!

----------


## rcуrill

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро и чотко, ключ КриптоПРО на 5 версию работает. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## qerst

Одна НЕЧИСТЬ хвалит другую НЕЧИСТЬ! :)))

----------


## Valera_vorobev

> Одна НЕЧИСТЬ хвалит другую НЕЧИСТЬ! :)))


Люди помогают в активации на постоянный период действия, а не то что вы предлагаете. Ключ которые слетает через день-два ибо вовсе блокируют. Обращался больше года назад, помогли во всем и все сделали и при этом программа ни разу не слетела за время пользования. По сравнению с тем, что вы кидали, работает стабильно и большое им спасибо.

----------


## чичен

> Одна НЕЧИСТЬ хвалит другую НЕЧИСТЬ! :)))





> Люди помогают в активации на постоянный период действия, а не то что вы предлагаете. Ключ которые слетает через день-два ибо вовсе блокируют. Обращался больше года назад, помогли во всем и все сделали и при этом программа ни разу не слетела за время пользования. По сравнению с тем, что вы кидали, работает стабильно и большое им спасибо.


Валера, ты зачем этому нубику пытаешься что-то доказывать, ты же видишь, он каждый день как Эйнштейн придумывает новое, это не так - то не так.

----------


## romanist

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Нужен был срочно ключ криптопро 5.0.11823 написал, 15 минут и уже пользуюсь программой. А главное поддержка, на все вопросы ответят, помогут. Поэтому не каких сомнений нет

----------


## ziNGel

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за ключ для 5 крипто-про, работает

----------


## canita

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Обратился за помощью получения ключа на 5 крипто, сделали программу на удивление быстро. Не было не каких бубнов и танцев по сравнению с теми версиями, что использовал ранее

----------


## InLei

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Не могла воспользоваться криптоПро 5.0.11944, истекла лицензия. Спасибо за помощь с лицензией вам добрые люди!

----------


## kylik

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Огромнейшее спасибо! Быстро помогли с ключом на 5 криптопро!

----------


## Vova2142

Подскажите, получается ЭЦП с Рутокена 2.0 который для ЕГАИС делают, можно использовать для подписания документов и например в 1С ЭДО ???

----------


## красный перец

> Подскажите, получается ЭЦП с Рутокена 2.0 который для ЕГАИС делают, можно использовать для подписания документов и например в 1С ЭДО ???


Рутокен 2.0 будет работать в любой области, зависит от того будет ваша эцп предназначена для работы 1с эдо

----------


## Cosmetolog

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Была приятно удивлена, до последнего не думала, что смогут помочь с ключом криптопро csp 5. Сомнения ушли, ключ работает изумительно. Просто класс!

----------


## oleg-online202

Ребята, выручайте! Очень нужен ключик для криптопро 5.0.11823КС1

----------


## Turk

Ребята, помогите! Перестала работать КриптоПро 5.0.11944, серверная. Требует ввода лицензии(

----------


## lexx324

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1


Работает. Спасибо.

----------

s_bor (26.11.2020)

----------


## zulam

> Серерверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


У меня при заходе на портал с этим ключом пишет - "Лицензия истекла или срок действия лицензии еще не наступил" 
Тест происходил на версии 5.0.10874 и 5.0.11944:(

----------


## ProductID

> Серерверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


Шляпа какая-та, них*я НЕ РАБОТАЕТ!!!

----------


## Светлана Польн

Здравствуйте, пришлите, пожалуста, ключ для КриптоАрм версия 5.4.3.24

----------


## Светлана Польн

Здравствуйте, пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ для КриптоАрм версия 5.4.3.24

----------


## Хамтаева

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1


Спасибо большое!!!))) так нужен был хоть какой ключ))) Благодарю!!!

----------


## Galya kuzina

> Спасибо большое!!!))) так нужен был хоть какой ключ))) Благодарю!!!


Гражданка Хамтаева, а как у вас этот ключ подошел 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
пишет лицензия введена неправильно

----------


## Hinkal

скиньте пожалуйста ключи на  криптопро 5 версия продукта 5.0.11823 КС2.  Или подскажите какую именно мне скачать крипто про и помогите с ключами (мне для Закупки.гов  нужно).  Если у кого есть готовое то и на почту если скинете буду очень признателен: (mustafa05@bk.ru)... Заранее огромное спасибо всем!!!

----------


## wire85

ЭЦП для работы УТМ ЕГАИС , записанная на рутокен 2 .0  не подпишет больше ничего, кроме документов ЕГАИС

----------


## Hinkal

> ЭЦП для работы УТМ ЕГАИС , записанная на рутокен 2 .0  не подпишет больше ничего, кроме документов ЕГАИС


Ну мне этого в принципе и достаточно. Лишь бы можно было в ЕИСЕ работать

----------


## BuhLudmila

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Большое спасибо, ключ работает. Успешно подписал налоговую декларацию!

----------


## BuhLudmila

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Большое спасибо, ключ работает. Успешно подписал налоговую декларацию!

----------


## Alexey1307

СПАСИБО , ПОДОШЕЛ НА ВЕРСИЮ 5.0.11823 КС 1

----------


## Fabeco

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На 5.0.11944 КС 2 встал ключик, работает как часики. Нет необходимости искать што то однодневное ибо вовсе нерабочее

----------


## Super Link

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Покупали лицензию для Крипто-ПРО, цена была самая лучшая, помогли сэкономить приличную сумму денег. Все отлично. Лицензия активирована - сотрудники довольны. Спасибо!

----------


## Nord61

Отлично подошло СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная.

----------


## kuklа

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Да, заработал ключ на сsp 5.0 на новом setup.exe 5.0.11944

----------


## jakugza

Яркого дня уважаемые! Так и не дождёшься ни от кого не битого ключа, кидают уже заблокированый или не походит под нужную версию. Пришлось обратится за лицензией 5.0 из рекомендаций указанных на вашем портале. Все активировалось без каких либо ограничений 



> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru

----------


## hajeivaAA

нужен ключ на крипто про 5,0,11823 КС напишите пож-та срочно???

----------


## ФИНАДМИН

мне тоже нужен ключ на 5.0.11823

----------


## рrofox-ufa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё чётко, на пятёрку нашёлся у них ключик для лецензии

----------


## иван936

Отлично!!!! Подходит))

----------


## genk84

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Работает!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## 1с-kа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Оперативно и главное без обмана помогли с ключиком

----------


## semagena

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Искренняя благодарность, что не бросаете в беде, не смотря, что новогоднии праздники. Быстро помогли с ключом к криптопро csp 5.0

----------


## vazоvsky

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На мак ключ подошел спасибо)

----------


## ygolev

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Отлично, к серверу ключик подошел без проблем, рекомендую

----------


## Еlenayfa

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все праздники проискала ключ в сети для 5.0.11998, ничего не помогло. Очень хочу поблагодарить отзывчивых людей. Демократично и по корману, через 15 минут рабочая программа!

----------


## &`vf

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативно. В течении нескольких минут. Выручил.

----------


## protopoper

Установил на Linux Крипто-Про 5.0.11998, проверил ключи:
40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0 - клиентская, постоянная
40400-00000-11111-00NHL-372FM - клиентская, постоянная
40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 - серверная, постоянная
4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN - не подошла
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86 - не подошла
40400-00000-UKAC2-00QP8-MT29G - серверная, постоянная
50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1 - не подошла

P.S. забавные спамеры. Идёт ежедневный поток "благодарностей", затем прерывается, и через неделю как по команде продолжается вновь. У юного "хацкера" родители за неуспеваемость забирают компьютер? :D

----------

elmore (21.01.2021), Mag Amir (18.01.2021), SerafimSerafim (27.01.2021), Simbiron (05.10.2021)

----------


## красный перец

> Установил на Linux Крипто-Про 5.0.11998, проверил ключи:
> 40400-00000-11111-101ЕВ-G2ЕМ0 - клиентская, постоянная
> 40400-00000-11111-00NНL-372FМ - клиентская, постоянная
> 40400-00000-UКАС8-00РRU-В8НЕ6 - серверная, постоянная
> 4040А-Q000К-9КАС2-9А6QR-6FСZN - не подошла
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6Т-NFYХ9-24Z86 - не подошла
> 40400-00000-UКАС2-00QР8-МТ29G - серверная, постоянная
> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1 - не подошла
> 
> P.S. забавные спамеры. Идёт ежедневный поток "благодарностей", затем прерывается, и через неделю как по команде продолжается вновь. У юного "хацкера" родители за неуспеваемость забирают компьютер? :D


Провели проверку (лицензий клиентских из списка) исключительно на сертифицированной версии 4.0.9963 под ОС Windows не одна не подошла. Серверная лицензия проверялась на ОС Windows Server 2008-2019 на сертифицированной версии 4.0.9963 не подошло ничего из перечисленного.
Про версию 5 (сертифицированная версия 5.0.11455) от производителя заявлено, версия 5 не может работать в структуре от лицензии 4.
На практике версия 5.0 не приняла лицензию от 4.0 текст ошибки "введена лицензия от версии 4.0" на 4.0 при вводе текст ошибки " лицензия истекла"

----------

SerafimSerafim (27.01.2021)

----------


## protopoper

> Провели проверку (лицензий клиентских из списка) исключительно на сертифицированной версии 4.0.9963 под ОС Windows не одна не подошла. Серверная лицензия проверялась на ОС Windows Server 2008-2019 на сертифицированной версии 4.0.9963 не подошло ничего из перечисленного.
> Про версию 5 (сертифицированная версия 5.0.11455) от производителя заявлено, версия 5 не может работать в структуре от лицензии 4.
> На практике версия 5.0 не приняла лицензию от 4.0 текст ошибки "введена лицензия от версии 4.0" на 4.0 при вводе текст ошибки " лицензия истекла"


Рад за Вас! Удачи в "лицензионном бизнесе"! ;)

----------


## kramatory

> Установил на Linux Крипто-Про 5.0.11998, проверил ключи
> P.S. забавные спамеры. Идёт ежедневный поток "благодарностей", затем прерывается, и через неделю как по команде продолжается вновь. У юного "хацкера" родители за неуспеваемость забирают компьютер? :D


Ага, если были они ещё рабочие, то все бы их и ставили и не писали о помощи помочь

----------


## biz'z

> Рад за Вас! Удачи в "лицензионном бизнесе"! ;)


Умелец хочет доказать обратное - дайте ему слово :D

----------


## protopoper

> Ага, если были они ещё рабочие, то все бы их и ставили и не писали о помощи помочь


Так ставят, и работает же))))))))))




> и не писали о помощи помочь


А о "помощи помочь" здесь в основном пишут чтобы через пару часов добавить пост "благодарности", которые один за другим как под копирку: "Продавец отзывчивый, помог, огромный поклон ему, все проблемы ушли, программа заработала, жена вернулась, дети отличниками стали, конституции хватает на двух любовниц сразу! Спасибо продавцу! За копейки помог мне, а вы все лохи, зажали копеечку, вот и мучайтесь с нерабочими ключами! С вами не поделюсь, а то метеорит на сервер упадёт, отдел Ъ придёт в офис с обыском, редиска на огороде расти перестанет" и т.д., и т.п.
Ибо правильно сказал Jedy:



> Друган, даже если у тебя все ключи рабочие, все равно сюда отпишется еще пару юзеров, где будет сказано, что мол всё плохо - обращайтесь к Дмитрию Алтухову. У пацана там бизнес на ключах:D:D:D


Вот и строчат за постом пост рекламу:
"Спасибо, мой лучик,
за копеечный ключик!
Ты спаситель, Чип и Дейл!
Ему пишите на емэйл!"

----------


## protopoper

> Умелец хочет доказать обратное - дайте ему слово :D


Ты не мог пройти мимо и зарегался чтобы написать мне! Спасибо, я польщён))))))))))

----------


## BAZYK.®

Больно смотреть глазам, как бот грызёт другого бота за лидерство, даже джедиков и алтуховых не оставляет в покое - бездарный поэтизм. Ветка превратилась в спам администрация где ваши глаза?

----------


## protopoper

> Больно смотреть глазам, как бот грызёт другого бота за лидерство, даже джедиков и алтуховых не оставляет в покое - бездарный поэтизм. Ветка превратилась в спам администрация где ваши глаза?


Ого! Ты хотя бы закусывай когда так пьёшь.
Какое к лешему лидерство? У меня сработал бесплатный ключ, алло!

----------


## BAZYK.®

Ну в своих людо-осуждениях, ты показал свои отношением борьбу за лидерство, смотрите мой БОТ лучше того БОТА. ЗАКРЫВАЙ СВОЮ БАРАХОЛКУ И ВВОДИ В ЗАБЛУЖДЕНИЕ ЛЮДЕЙ иди 1-ников троль лучше со своими отеоленными феноменами, Рэк-са)

----------


## protopoper

> Ну в своих людо-осуждениях, ты показал свои отношением борьбу за лидерство, смотрите мой БОТ лучше того БОТА. ЗАКРЫВАЙ СВОЮ БАРАХОЛКУ И ВВОДИ В ЗАБЛУЖДЕНИЕ ЛЮДЕЙ иди 1-ников троль лучше со своими отеоленными феноменами, Рэк-са)


Мой бот? Но я же... всего лишь успешно зарегистрировал программу и поблагодарил за серийники :D
Лечи свою паранойю, и повторюсь, ЗАКУСЫВАЙ! :D

----------


## BAZYK.®

Иди уже аа, руки свои в микрорубку положи, довольно с тебя

----------


## protopoper

> со своими отеоленными феноменами, Рэк-са)





> руки свои в микрорубку положи


А на русском языке умеешь разговаривать? Что ты этим хотел сказать?

----------


## BAZYK.®

Что хотел сказать то и сказал, все испарился отсюда за занавеску

----------


## protopoper

> Что хотел сказать то и сказал


А что сказал - и сам не понял :D Умора! Ладно, катись колбаской :D

----------


## JagSamen

> Так ставят, и работает же))))))))))
> 
> 
> 
> А о "помощи помочь" здесь в основном пишут чтобы через пару часов добавить пост "благодарности", которые один за другим как под копирку: "Продавец отзывчивый, помог, огромный поклон ему, все проблемы ушли, программа заработала, жена вернулась, дети отличниками стали, конституции хватает на двух любовниц сразу! Спасибо продавцу! За копейки помог мне, а вы все лохи, зажали копеечку, вот и мучайтесь с нерабочими ключами! С вами не поделюсь, а то метеорит на сервер упадёт, отдел Ъ придёт в офис с обыском, редиска на огороде расти перестанет" и т.д., и т.п.
> Ибо правильно сказал Jedy:
> 
> Вот и строчат за постом пост рекламу:
> "Спасибо, мой лучик,
> ...


Уважаемый, почту свою напиши - есть вопросы

----------


## protopoper

> Уважаемый, почту свою напиши - есть вопросы


пиши в личку

----------


## WhItE DoG

Ребята, я что-то не понимаю, а для каких целей Вы используете КриптоПро? Для использования на работе или для личного использования(каких личных целей)?

----------


## JagSamen

> пиши в личку


Не дает в личку отправить, давай немедля свой почтовый адрес, имеется ряд серьезных вопросов

----------


## рr0gerok

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, ключ подошел, работает!

----------


## рr0gerok

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, ключ подошел, работает!

----------


## WhItE DoG

Еще раз спрашиваю! Ребята, я что-то не понимаю, а для каких целей Вы используете КриптоПро? Для использования на работе или для личного использования(каких именно личных целей)?

----------


## protopoper

> Не дает в личку отправить, давай немедля свой почтовый адрес, имеется ряд серьезных вопросов


Уважаемый, если ты с личными сообщениями не способен совладать, тогда о чём серьёзном мне с тобой обсуждать в почте? Тем более "немедля"!

----------


## Greffkov

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спс, помогли восстановить активацию серверной КриптоПРО 5.0, ключик работает

----------


## elmore

> 40400-00000-UKAC2-00QP8-MT29G - серверная, постоянная


спасибо подошел. 

Вложение 2644

----------


## blаnkа

> 40400-00000-UКАС2-00QР8-МТ29G
> спасибо подошел. 
> 
> Вложение 2644


НАЕБАЛОВО И БЛАГОДАРИТЬ НЕ ЗА ЧО, КЛЮЧ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ УЖЕ НЕ НА 4.0 И 5.0 ВЕРСИИ

----------


## красный перец

> спасибо подошел. 
> 
> Вложение 2644


Писали же уже, читайте хоть маленько прежде, чем писать. Ключ не работает уже.

----------


## elmore

> Писали же уже, читайте хоть маленько прежде, чем писать. Ключ не работает уже.


я только что активировал крипто про на сервер 2012.

----------


## vimmy

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На серверную Криптопро 5.0.11998 ключ активировался, все окей!

----------


## Ilya2474

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все четко, быстро, без проблем.

----------


## protopoper

> НАЕБАЛОВО И БЛАГОДАРИТЬ НЕ ЗА ЧО, КЛЮЧ НЕ РАБОТАЕТ УЖЕ НЕ НА 4.0 И 5.0 ВЕРСИИ


Не ори здесь своими большими буквами.
Ты одновременно и 4.0 и 5.0 поставил? А операционка у тебя одна или тоже одновременно несколько? :D
И главный вопрос: ты логины/пароли всех своих фейковых учёток в одном файле хранишь или наизусть запоминаешь? :D

----------

Arhiholy (02.09.2021), ddv75 (19.10.2021), eery (28.04.2021)

----------


## protopoper

> Писали же уже, читайте хоть маленько прежде, чем писать. Ключ не работает уже.


Нормально всё работает! Кончай дурить народ!

Никто не будет твои левые ключи покупать когда бесплатные серийники нормально работают и сброс триала помогает!
И даже не начинай зачитывать свои сказки про снифферы, отслеживание ключей, вычисление по айпи, неожиданный "вылет" пиратской программы и т.д.

----------


## alexeysm777

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо большое, взял отдельно ключ на 5.0.11823 мак и серверную версию Windows Server 2008 r2 4.0.9944, все прекрасно работает без лагов и вылетов

----------


## T.ME/TOPOR

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все отлично, программа работает!

----------


## SwitchSwitch

> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1 - не подошла
> D


Подошел на сервер

----------

denis1C (04.02.2021)

----------


## Kрak

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На Крипто Про 5.0.11998 win Server 2019 ключ скушал, благодарю

----------


## tаbashnikov

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Всё быстро, чётко и недорого! Очень оперативно и без лишних вопросов, рекомендую

----------


## Sawrikow

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Можно работать, отличные условия, приобрёл ключ 5.0.11455 серверный, все работает

----------


## s.love_1981

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Взяла бессрочный КриптоПро. Все быстро. Чётко и работает. Советую.

----------


## multyukov

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Рекомендую 100%! Прислали ключ на 5.0.11823 версию, на Macbook Air 13 прописался и работает! Спасибо!

----------


## LziWay

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативно. Цена более чем приемлема для удобства оказывают удалённо настройку по программе

----------


## giperborejaful

Огромное спасибо за тему!
Но овчинка выделки не стоит. Купить с официального сайта 2200 рублей. Разница не велика совсем. Плюс для клиентов OSP и TSP их надо покупать отдельно. В любом случае молодцы конечно, но реально лицензию куда проще купить.

----------


## SerafimSerafim

> Провели проверку (лицензий клиентских из списка) исключительно на сертифицированной версии 4.0.9963 под ОС Windows не одна не подошла. Серверная лицензия проверялась на ОС Windows Server 2008-2019 на сертифицированной версии 4.0.9963 не подошло ничего из перечисленного.
> Про версию 5 (сертифицированная версия 5.0.11455) от производителя заявлено, версия 5 не может работать в структуре от лицензии 4.
> На практике версия 5.0 не приняла лицензию от 4.0 текст ошибки "введена лицензия от версии 4.0" на 4.0 при вводе текст ошибки " лицензия истекла"


Кл. 5050.......................... к версии 5.0.119...на w.10 идеально подхоит.

----------


## federikoman

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативно выполнили свою работу. Нареканий по работе нет. Соответствует цене и качеству. Не готов платить на сайте 2900.,3400., и 4900, когда тот же продукт можно получить гораздо дешевле.

----------


## D47

У меня только эта подошла: 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1 - TLS сервер

----------

Dkhlebov (03.02.2021), ric1985 (01.09.2021), rrruslan116 (10.11.2021), Simbiron (05.10.2021)

----------


## Uggii

вот ключ крипто про 5 
4040N-B0000-01YNB-TB150-0Y5NK

----------

BlezPascal (27.03.2021), RUIRUI (05.05.2021)

----------


## красный перец

> У меня только эта подошла: 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1 - TLS сервер


В принципе у вас она ни как не могла подойти, в программе выдает неправильно введена лицензия

----------


## красный перец

> вот ключ крипто про 5 
> 4040N-В0000-01YNВ-ТВ150-0Y5NК


Как в теории так и в практике - заявлено правообладетелем, ключ от версии 4 не при каких танцах не подойдет на версию 5. Во 2 блоке вообще не должно содержаться нулей, к тому же не подходит и к версии 4 пишет лицензия закончилась

----------


## WhItE DoG

проверил 4040N-В0000-01YNВ-ТВ150-0Y5NК ключик на 5.0.11453КС1 - работает!!!

----------


## красный перец

> проверил 4040N-В0000-01YNВ-ТВ150-0Y5NК ключик на 5.0.11453КС1 - не работает!!!


Вы вообще читаете прежде, чем отвечать, что написано выше?! Ключ проверялся на версии 5 и не заработал, зачем по несколько раз писать одно и то же

----------


## protopoper

> Вы вообще читаете прежде, чем отвечать, что написано выше?! Ключ проверялся на версии 5 и не заработал, зачем по несколько раз писать одно и то же


Успокойся уже! Нормально всё работает! Кончай своими ключиками барыжить :D

----------

BlezPascal (27.03.2021), WhItE DoG (29.01.2021)

----------


## красный перец

> Успокойся уже! Нормально всё работает! Кончай своими ключиками барыжить :D


Не понимаю про что имеешь виду, я не создавал в отличие от тебя пятилетку назад твинов, чтобы потом с каждого твина рассылать не рабочие ключи, которые не понятно откуда взяты, с ворованы с производственного завода либо придуманы самим тобой. Больше пудришь голову начинающим пользователям программы, что ключ новый вот я вам сделал нате и работайте, только ключ не понятно от какой программы и говоришь, что у тебя все заработало а совсем иначе. Разговаривать будешь так со своими родителями, а тут рот чтобы неподнимался выше ширинки

----------


## protopoper

> Не понимаю про что имеешь виду, я не создавал в отличие от тебя пятилетку назад твинов, чтобы потом с каждого твина рассылать не рабочие ключи, которые не понятно откуда взяты, с ворованы с производственного завода либо придуманы самим тобой. Больше пудришь голову начинающим пользователям программы, что ключ новый вот я вам сделал нате и работайте, только ключ не понятно от какой программы и говоришь, что у тебя все заработало а совсем иначе. Разговаривать будешь так со своими родителями, а тут рот чтобы неподнимался выше ширинки


Алло, вахта, подключи свой прокуренный мозг и начни думать!
Ключи найдены на просторах интернета, проверены пользователями и работают! 
"Не работают" лишь у горстки твоих ботов, которые громче всех агитируют как по шаблону покупать ключи у процитированного в их же посте "ключника".
Я от этого ничего не выигрываю и цели такой у меня никогда не стояло.
Я лишь хочу обратить внимание пользователей на введение тобой в заблуждение по поводу "Работают лишь платные ключи". Это неправда.
Есть бесплатные ключи.
ОНИ РАБОТАЮТ!

А ты балаболка и поцелуй меня в зад ;)

----------

BlezPascal (27.03.2021), ddv75 (19.10.2021)

----------


## красный перец

> Алло, вахта, подключи свой прокуренный мозг и начни думать!
> Ключи найдены на просторах интернета, проверены пользователями и работают! 
> "Не работают" лишь у горстки твоих ботов, которые громче всех агитируют как по шаблону покупать ключи у процитированного в их же посте "ключника".
> Я от этого ничего не выигрываю и цели такой у меня никогда не стояло.
> Я лишь хочу обратить внимание пользователей на введение тобой в заблуждение по поводу "Работают лишь платные ключи". Это неправда.
> Есть бесплатные ключи.
> ОНИ РАБОТАЮТ!
> 
> А ты балаболка и поцелуй меня в зад ;)


Ну-ка студент, покажи-ка мне хоть один ресурс где выложен хотя бы один рабочий ключ, которым хотя бы через 1 день можно будет воспользоваться на любой версии программы а не на конкретной, чтобы люди могли его безопасно использовать!
Не понимаю каких людей ты имеешь ввиду, я никого не пытаюсь отрекламировать. Если люди обратились это решение каждого, заметь, ни кто не пожаловался и не написал про них плохого. Какое права ты имеешь осуждать людей и кто тебе дал на это право? Они тебе язык не ломали
Повторюсь, люди не могут во времени перенестись назад, чтобы ак был зареган как у тебя пятилетку назад. Нам же проще не натруждая себя свалить это все на любого человека, у людей по отличию от тебя нет свободного времени, чтоб от каждого твина отписываться про нерабочий ключ

----------


## WhItE DoG

Он на всех форумах тут продает :) Это у него бизнес такой нелегальный ;)
А по факту, есть и добрые люди, которые бесплатно ключики выкладывают на просторах рунета, правда сложно находить и требуется время :(

1. Данная тема под собой подразумевает помощь по активизации и работы с крипто про и рутокен, а не продажа ключей для них. (Сделай для них свою ветку в форуме «Продажа ключей» или сайт забабахай, там и торгуй сколько влезет).
2. Мало вероятно что кто-то будет покупать левые ключи для своей организации и подставлять ее под штраф и уголовку. (ИП может и по барабану их крайне редко проверяют. А вот средние и крупные организации могут проверить в любой момент.) А те кто покупают такие ключи без документов, мало того что фирму подставляют и себя, так и тебе прилететь может если будут копать кто и как их продает. Если окажется, что ты на работе у себя сливаешь ключики по леваку, то это конкретная статья.
3. Для домашнего использования вообще нет смысла покупать, если конечно леваком каким-нибудь не занимаешься или иными делами. В домашнем обиходе от этого ПО смысла 0.
4. При покупке у официалов все проходит через бухгалтерию или через кассовый аппарат, где можно подтвердить законность использования того или иного ключа для ПО. Плюс есть тех. поддержка, в которую можно обратиться в любой момент. (у тебя какая тех. поддержка? Какая у тебя фирма? Какой ИНН твоей организации? Какой твой номер телефона поддержки?)
5. Многие пишут дешево. В убыток себе ни одна организация торговать не будет! А это значит, что ключи которые ты продаешь получены незаконным путем и получается что ты продаешь ворованное.

----------


## красный перец

> Он на всех форумах тут продает :) Это у него бизнес такой нелегальный ;)
> А по факту, есть и добрые люди, которые бесплатно ключики выкладывают на просторах рунета, правда сложно находить и требуется время :(
> 
> 1. Данная тема под собой подразумевает помощь по активизации и работы с крипто про и рутокен, а не продажа ключей для них. (Сделай для них свою ветку в форуме «Продажа ключей» или сайт забабахай, там и торгуй сколько влезет).
> 2. Мало вероятно что кто-то будет покупать левые ключи для своей организации и подставлять ее под штраф и уголовку. (ИП может и по барабану их крайне редко проверяют. А вот средние и крупные организации могут проверить в любой момент.) А те кто покупают такие ключи без документов, мало того что фирму подставляют и себя, так и тебе прилететь может если будут копать кто и как их продает. Если окажется, что ты на работе у себя сливаешь ключики по леваку, то это конкретная статья.
> 3. Для домашнего использования вообще нет смысла покупать, если конечно леваком каким-нибудь не занимаешься или иными делами. В домашнем обиходе от этого ПО смысла 0.
> 4. При покупке у официалов все проходит через бухгалтерию или через кассовый аппарат, где можно подтвердить законность использования того или иного ключа для ПО. Плюс есть тех. поддержка, в которую можно обратиться в любой момент. (у тебя какая тех. поддержка? Какая у тебя фирма? Какой ИНН твоей организации? Какой твой номер телефона поддержки?)
> 5. Многие пишут дешево. В убыток себе ни одна организация торговать не будет! А это значит, что ключи которые ты продаешь получены незаконным путем и получается что ты продаешь ворованное.


Это я и хотел объяснить, потому что автор 
protopoper непонятно где берет ключи для активации, при проверке этих ключей на сайте информация о действительности не находится, в соответствии вывод понимаете сами

----------


## WhItE DoG

это я для тебе писал, я тоже ключи нахожу на просторах рунета (бесплатные) и как ни странно попадаются рабочие (т.к. нужны очень редко и покупать у меня лицензионный ключ нет такой надобности)
а по поводу ключа 4040N-В0000-01YNВ-ТВ150-0Y5NК он прекрасно подхватывается на CryptoProCSPv50 (5.0.11455)
и создай себе отдельную ветку в форуме с продажей, кому нужно будет те к тебе и придут просить, а тут люди просят бесплатные ключи.

----------


## красный перец

> это я для тебе писал, я тоже ключи нахожу на просторах рунета (бесплатные) и как ни странно попадаются рабочие (т.к. нужны очень редко и покупать у меня лицензионный ключ нет такой надобности)
> а по поводу ключа 4040N-В0000-01YNВ-ТВ150-0Y5NК он прекрасно подхватывается на CryptoProCSPv50 (5.0.11455)
> и создай себе отдельную ветку в форуме с продажей, кому нужно будет те к тебе и придут просить, а тут люди просят бесплатные ключи.


Я ещё раз тебе сказал, повторю в сотый раз я не знаю кто тут у вас барыжит, не осмысленные предъявы не торопился на твоём месте кидать, реклама мне также не интересна, как ты опять утверждаешь. Ключ проверили и он не идёт на версии не 5 не 4

----------


## ALEX071/1

Здравствуйте,три месяца назад купил эцп с ней продали крипто арм и установили криптопро.Но сейчас криптопро просит ввести номер лицензии или купить.Подскажите что делать в этой ситуации ключи халявные пробовать подбирать или что?

----------


## giperborejaful

> Здравствуйте,три месяца назад купил эцп с ней продали крипто арм и установили криптопро.Но сейчас криптопро просит ввести номер лицензии или купить.Подскажите что делать в этой ситуации ключи халявные пробовать подбирать или что?


Покупать лицензионный с сайта Криптопро. Что предлагают в теме по цене, примерно, одинаково. Да и нужен ли вам пиратский вечный ключ? Вполне возможно летом Криптопро может стать бесплатной как и ЭП для всех.

----------


## ALEX071/1

Спасибо

----------


## красный перец

> Здравствуйте,три месяца назад купил эцп с ней продали крипто арм и установили криптопро.Но сейчас криптопро просит ввести номер лицензии или купить.Подскажите что делать в этой ситуации ключи халявные пробовать подбирать или что?


Здравствуйте. Закончилась тестовая версия программы, для продления должны получить лицензию. Что понимаете под словом халявные? Они не халявные а ключ 1-2 дневка используемый для перерегистрации самого ПО программы, основные функции с ним недоступны

----------


## красный перец

> Здравствуйте,три месяца назад купил эцп с ней продали крипто арм и установили криптопро.Но сейчас криптопро просит ввести номер лицензии или купить.Подскажите что делать в этой ситуации ключи халявные пробовать подбирать или что?


Здравствуйте. Закончилась тестовая версия программы, для продления должны получить лицензию. Что понимаете под словом халявные? Они не халявные а ключ 1-2 дневка используемый для перерегистрации самого ПО программы, основные функции с ним недоступны

----------


## красный перец

> Покупать лицензионный с сайта Криптопро. Что предлагают в теме по цене, примерно, одинаково. Да и нужен ли вам пиратский вечный ключ? Вполне возможно летом Криптопро может стать бесплатной как и ЭП для всех.


Не каждый может позволить взять себе за 3100 - 4900 ПО программы для регистрации. Пиратских вечных ключей не бывает, под понятием пиратский понимается 1-2 дневный ключ для перерегистрации

----------


## красный перец

Большинство пользователей всегда не правильно понимают, если программа значится как активная, но не работает, вы должны проверить ее исходником, который на выходе должен показать тестовый файл с вашим уникальным кодом

----------


## красный перец

> Покупать лицензионный с сайта Криптопро. Что предлагают в теме по цене, примерно, одинаково. Да и нужен ли вам пиратский вечный ключ? Вполне возможно летом Криптопро может стать бесплатной как и ЭП для всех.


Не станет этого, так рождаются слухи

----------


## giperborejaful

По почте из темы мне выставили цену 1500 рублей именно за вечный ключ. Никаких других вариантов не дали. На официальном сайте Криптопро он на год стоит 2200 рублей, а не 3100-4900. Проверьте сами.

----------


## giperborejaful

ЭП летом будет бесплатна для всех. Я предполагаю, что и Криптопро может такой стать.
https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/news/activities_fts/10370105/
Неужели так сложно подписаться на новости от Налоговой? У них группы во всех соцсетях.

----------


## красный перец

> ЭП летом будет бесплатна для всех. Я предполагаю, что и Криптопро может такой стать.
> https://www.nalog.ru/rn77/news/activities_fts/10370105/
> Неужели так сложно подписаться на новости от Налоговой? У них группы во всех соцсетях.


Сорока на воде хвостом писала, будут каждому давать по 70 ЭП и 130 ключей

----------


## giperborejaful

Про Криптопро это я только предположила про бесплатность.
Ну а про ЭП, если для вас официальные новости с официального же сайта ФНС не авторитет (а ФНС сейчас кучу полномочий дали, включая раскрытие банковской тайны и они собственно себя оправдывают и впереди всех ведомств по цифровизации), ну тогда тусите на форумах.
По 70 ключей зачем? Одно лицо - один ключ. По факту ИП-ники сейчас платят 5000 р. в год (это с флэшкой) тупо за один (!) вонючий сертификат, в котором тупо ваше ФИО, все остальные скачиваются абсолютно бесплатно по ссылкам с сайта того же ФНС. Ну как бы обидно на самом деле. ООО насколько я в курсе платит 50 000 р. в год.
И слава Богу, что решили давать бесплатно. Думаю, получать их так же в ФНС или Моих документах.
Хотелось бы и Криптопро, тем более это одна программа без каких-либо вариантов, без которой фик этот ключ активизируешь. И по сути она кроме как для активизации ключа больше не нужна нигде. Тоже обидно как-то. Ладно, я понимаю платить за антивир, за операционную систему, за программы типа "Компас" - они хотя бы себя оправдывают эти деньги. Но платит за прогу, которая нужна лишь для одной цели - это как бы совсем перебор. Вот потому и предполагаю, что могут сделать бесплатно.

----------


## Dymoons

> мне сегодня криптопро 5 написала, что это ключ от 4 и что она его не примет


А ты наверное так и спросил у них: Я хочу взломать вашу программу, подойдет ли ключ из вышеперечисленных + ссылка сюда?))))

----------


## Dymoons

> мне сегодня криптопро 5 написала, что это ключ от 4 и что она его не примет


А ты наверное так и спросил у них: Я хочу взломать вашу программу, подойдет ли ключ из вышеперечисленных + ссылка сюда?))))

Ключ актуален!

----------


## fordvaiper

спасибо работает до 23 г

----------


## taipag

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


КРИПТОПРО лицензия работает отлично, версия программы 5.0.11455, спасибо!)

----------


## Olgamigelles

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Огромное спасибо, ключ применился. КРИПТО-ПРО CSP 5.0 заработало

----------


## parshakow

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли установить лицензию, всё подошло. Ключ работает. Дали сылку на дистрибутивы установочный, проверено. Рекомендую

----------


## Mega_enot

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё получилось очень оперативно, даже оказали помощь в настройке, ключ подошел к программе. Приятно, рекомендую.

----------


## alexincool

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все вопросы решила быстро. Моментально отозвались на мою проблему. С активацией проблем не было, ключ прописался

----------


## ludocrispatec

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все нормально. И без проблем. Все заработало. Версия 5.0.11998. Спасибо.

----------


## Kirillgag

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Нужен был ключ для ИП на CSP 5.0 Крипто Арм Про, предельно быстро помогли с получением. Спасибо!

----------


## you saw

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял ключ для офиса и один для работы, все работает! Доволен результатом! Рекомендую!

----------


## KrukovAG

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё получилось, активировалось, спасибо

----------


## m.ars

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1


Спасибо, подошел нормально.

----------


## Kuznec.sam

> Сереверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


не неработает, у меня версия с 18 года установлена, обновился до последней, пишет лицензия недействительна

----------


## buh_nalogi

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


У меня тоже не работает, версия 5.0.11823

----------


## MOR_OZ

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1


Братуха, респект и  уважуха, подошёл ключик на 5.0. 11732 после долгих поисков. Будь здоров.

----------


## mbrychev

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


Братуха, респект и уважуха, подошёл ключик на 5.0. 11732 после долгих поисков. Будь здоров.

----------


## energу

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


Братуха, респект и уважуха, подошёл ключик на 5.0. 11732 после долгих поисков. Будь здоров.

----------


## medvedky

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


Братуха, респект и уважуха, подошёл ключик на 5.0. 11732 после долгих поисков. Будь здоров.

----------


## farhat

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


Братуха, респект и уважуха, подошёл ключик на 5.0. 11732 после долгих поисков. Будь здоров.

----------


## caramel

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


Братуха, респект и уважуха, подошёл ключик на 5.0. 11732 после долгих поисков. Будь здоров.

----------


## Sta67607

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


Братуха, респект и уважуха, подошёл ключик на 5.0. 11732 после долгих поисков. Будь здоров.

----------


## yacmen

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1


Братуха, респект и уважуха, подошёл ключик на 5.0. 11732 после долгих поисков. Будь здоров.

----------


## Elrebrеt

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё нормально. И без проблем. Не возникло не малейшего сомнения. Написал человеку, получил развёрнутые ответы на свои вопросы, приобрёл ключ. Всё работает.

----------


## lоrd1c

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ, работает на 4.0

----------


## lоrd1c

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ, работает на 4.0

----------


## fiksоleg

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с ключиком на 5.0.11998 серверную

----------


## Katеrina_777

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Не могла долго разобраться где найти ключ чтоб актуализировать криптоПРО, быстро помогли в активации!

----------


## Weronichka

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ работает, большое спасибо

----------


## wxpusеr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Большая благодарность за помощь, ключ сработал, программа активировалось! /

----------


## Eugen86

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ получил в течении 5 минут. Проверил, всё работает. Спасибо за оперативность.

----------


## strоumvi

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ к Мак 5.0,работает

----------


## klimсman

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Не возникало не каких сомнений, человек все доходчиво объяснил, ключ заработал. Все гладко и без танцев с бубнами.

----------


## Виктория07

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Программа работает, за ключ большое спасибо, долго не могла найти

----------


## betеpok

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключик к криптопро csp релиз версии 5.0.11998

----------


## markоz84

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Быстро ответили, ключ пришёл на почту от серверной 4.0 крипто-про, работать можно

----------


## kdagold

Прошу ключик для 5.0.11998 ,  dimon7474@gmail.com

----------


## jaghаjagha

На 5.0.11998 ключ подошёл, спасибо вам большое

----------


## Verato

Прошу ключик для 5.0.11998 Mac , kyki4@mail.ru

----------


## foralex2006

прошу ключик для 5.0.11455 foralex2006@mail.ru

----------


## servarda

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом на 5.0.11998 КС1. info@maatlog.ru

----------


## SerovVL

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом на 5.0.11998 КС1. vlserov@mail.ru

----------


## Igoisa

> Спасибо тебе огромное, На 5.0 установил


Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1
версия 5.0.11998 работает

----------

9dagger (14.05.2021), ACuK (18.03.2021), Arlissa (23.04.2021), boltain (19.03.2021), cokcsa (11.08.2021), CrackJack (26.08.2021), dandy (13.07.2021), ddv75 (19.10.2021), DmitriyP (21.03.2021), durlov (25.02.2021), HarryCh (29.04.2021), itsme57 (09.03.2021), Iva1311 (19.05.2021), katkaterina87 (10.09.2021), kbkauri (09.07.2021), Kondrat001 (20.09.2021), krissy (18.03.2021), maks_45 (30.03.2021), masher2021 (14.09.2021), mixperez (24.02.2021), ndshop (26.04.2021), Onnistunut (03.03.2021), Overt (11.03.2021), pochemuchka (26.03.2021), Sanchitozzz (25.03.2021), Schabalin7 (16.03.2021), Sense73 (07.05.2021), servarda (24.02.2021), skoltsov (19.04.2021), Snakey83 (11.05.2021), Strazik2010 (31.03.2021), ug72net (05.04.2021), VADEUS (15.07.2021), Vitaliys89 (16.07.2021), Wad_str (21.06.2021), Zergos2 (21.03.2021), Zubrus (28.06.2021), zun-zun (22.03.2021), Александр6109 (04.05.2021), алексейуваров (10.03.2021), кудрявый (10.04.2021)

----------


## jeеn61

> *Все дистрибутивы+патчи (есть безлимит,  с серийниками, и без привязки к "железу" ПК)*
> 
> *SCAD Office 21.1* (Конфигурация SCAD Smax, Состав: SCAD++, Арбат, Вест, Глобальные настройки, Декор, Дискретная арматура, Запрос, Камин, КоКон, Комета-2, Конструктор сечений, Консул, Кристалл, Кросс, Куст, Монолит, Откос, Пастернак, Преобразование единиц, измерений, Просмотр сортаментов металлопроката, Расчет по формуле, Редактор акселлерограмм, Редактор графика динамичности, Редактор материалов, Тонус, Эквивалентное сечение, Вариация моделей, версия 21.1.9.9, 2020)
> ---
> *ЛИРА-САПР 2020R3 FULL, Ing+* последние, полные!
> и др. (на 1ПК и более, с генератором)
> ________________________________________
> *BASE 10.0* (система общестроительных расчетов, актуализированные версии СНиП редакции 2011 года: блок расчета фундаментов, блок расчета рам и элементов каркаса, блок расчета плит и балок на упругом основании, блок специальных расчетов, блок расчетов архитектора, блок справочник-калькулятор, Расчеты по нормам Eurocode, октябрь 2019)
> 
> ...


Просят ключ или кряк для активатор а, а не другие сторонние программы

----------


## jeеn61

На ПРО-КРИПТО 5.0.11998 помогли предельно быстро в активации и настройке плагина cades

----------


## jeеn61

> Сереверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> версия 5.0.11998 работает


То что предлагается на просторах в сети, под актуализированную версию 5.0.11998 не хочет принимать его, наверное может приняться на более ранних версиях, не пробовала. Но исходя из того что писали выши, много у кого он тоже не идет (

----------


## jeеn61

Обращалась по адресу в почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## servarda

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1
> версия 5.0.11998 работает


Спасибо большое! Все работает на 5.0.11998

----------


## TОXAGOR

Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
Ключ подошел без проблем на 5.0

----------


## Grey Fоx

Супер, всё работает, ключ Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
Не каких проблем при установке, скопировал (Ctrl+c) и вставил (Ctrl+v)

----------

Kilian (03.05.2021)

----------


## tоrfik

> Супер, всё работает, ключ Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> Не каких проблем при установке, скопировал (Ctrl+c) и вставил (Ctrl+v)


Братка, успехов тебе. Ключ рабочий

----------


## dаtalist

[QUOTE=NanoFree;623045][b]Даже Валик100 покупает

Кто такая "Даже Валик100"? Что за список не понятных програм?

----------


## dаtalist

> [b]Даже Валик100
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> [b]Дистрибутивы+Базы+Патчи безлимитные (без ограничения по времени) -


Кто такая "Даже Валик100"?

----------


## dаtalist

> *Даже Валик100 покупает на progprofess@gmail.com*
> Все дистрибутивы+патчи *(есть безлимит,  с серийниками, и без привязки к "железу" ПК)*
> 
> *SCAD Office 21.1* (Конфигурация SCAD Smax, Состав: SCAD++, Арбат, Вест, Глобальные настройки, Декор, Дискретная арматура, Запрос, Камин, КоКон, Комета-2, Конструктор сечений, Консул, Кристалл, Кросс, Куст, Монолит, Откос, Пастернак, Преобразование единиц, измерений, Просмотр сортаментов металлопроката, Расчет по формуле, Редактор акселлерограмм, Редактор графика динамичности, Редактор материалов, Тонус, Эквивалентное сечение, Вариация моделей, версия 21.1.9.9, 2020)
> ---
> *ЛИРА-САПР 2020R3 FULL, Ing+* последние, полные!
> и др. (на 1ПК и более, с генератором)
> ________________________________________
> *BASE 10.0* (система общестроительных расчетов, актуализированные версии СНиП редакции 2011 года: блок расчета фундаментов, блок расчета рам и элементов каркаса, блок расчета плит и балок на упругом основании, блок специальных расчетов, блок расчетов архитектора, блок справочник-калькулятор, Расчеты по нормам Eurocode, октябрь 2019)
> ...


Написали им, у них сказали нет и не было ключам к этой програме

----------


## lexnоv71

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На Крипта-про 5.0.11823 серверная, ключ скушала программа , спасибо

----------


## sdу78

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На сереверную версию ключик установился и работает

----------


## wutеs

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


От души, ключ работает 5.0

----------


## vasilуu87

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На 5.0.11998 ключ заработал спасибо огромное

----------


## vczepelev

Работает, огромное спасибо!

----------


## igaрesa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Работает на 5.0.1203, очень благодарен!

----------


## smilе.nata

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на 5.0 запустился, спасибо!

----------


## bоof64

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на 5.0.11998 ключ работает!

----------


## rychka

скиньте ключ криптопро 5.0 серверная плз

----------


## iр80

> скиньте ключ криптопро 5.0 серверная плз


выше написано адрес почтового ящика где взять серкверный ключ

----------


## rоmall

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


помогли с решением проблемы клбча кп 5.0, все подошло и работает, так же помогли в настройках использования программки

----------


## vоvan36360

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на 5.0 код серийного номера работает, благодарю

----------


## RD095

Поделитесь и со мной ключом

----------


## wеst01

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


софт заработал, ключ подошел, спс

----------


## еrisaa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ 5.0 рабочий, спасибо

----------


## zlidеr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На макс ос ключ серийного номера подошёл, все заработало

----------


## nevod47

Спасибо Вам!

----------


## vikkоt

Большое Вам Спасибо!

----------


## vikkоt

ключ работает без бубно с танцами, очень быстро настроили
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## WhItE DoG

И Еще раз спрашиваю! Ребята, я что-то не понимаю, а для каких целей Вы используете КриптоПро? Для использования на работе или для личного использования(каких именно личных целей)?

----------


## уaroslaw74

> И Еще раз спрашиваю! Ребята, я что-то не понимаю, а для каких целей Вы используете КриптоПро? Для использования на работе или для личного использования(каких именно личных целей)?


вы с какой целью интересуетесь? вам не все ли равно где использую! на рабочем пк и дома на пк

----------


## WhItE DoG

просто стало интересно кто как использует КриптоПро.

----------


## Dron06

Версия 5.0.11455 KC1 заработала. Пишет постоянная, серверная. перед установкой почистил реестр.

----------


## itmаx37

у меня тоже пишет серверная постоянная на сервере, стоит 5.0.11319, реестр даже не пришлось трогать и да он абсалютна не влияет не на что
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## вымя

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


работает на 5.0.11998 ключ постоянствый

----------


## Cutyn77

заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
prof.reg@mail.ru

----------


## Sanchitozzz

Спасибо, все работает на УРА! Версия 5.0.11998

----------


## Legus

под андроид есть ключи? 5,0,40714

----------


## bike-all

Добрый день! Скиньте ключик на 5-ю версию bike-all@   mail.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## rusvodkan-abon

Добрый день. Нужен ключ для крипто про 5. поможете? на почту rusvodkan-abonent@mail.ru

----------


## bullet13

КриптоПро CSP 4.0, 4.0 R2, 4.0 R3 и 5.0 (5.0.10874, 5.0.11455)
4040Y-Q0000-0Z522-008KR-BXZAK (Серверная)
40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 (Серверная)
4040M-Y0000-01RF5-D7UUC-WNZR7 (Клиентская)
4040H-Y0000-01QF5-D765P-WQTQN (Клиентская)
4040N-M0000-01R2K-QZXVT-QRD19 (Клиентская)
4040E-F0000-01PG2-EA7FP-26PH6 (Клиентская)

----------

Al_ret (27.03.2021), ArtNeot (29.03.2021), asuzura (31.03.2021), Bedolaga (14.04.2021), freemms (07.04.2021), Ontagle (15.04.2021), sumhetk (26.03.2021)

----------


## красный перец

> КриптоПро CSP 4.0, 4.0 R2, 4.0 R3 и 5.0 (5.0.10874, 5.0.11455)
> 4040Y-Q0000-0Z522-008КR-ВХZАК (Серверная)
> 40400-00000-UКАС8-00РRU-В8НЕ6 (Серверная)
> 4040М-Y0000-01RF5-D7UUС-WNZR7 (Клиентская)
> 4040Н-Y0000-01QF5-D765Р-WQТQN (Клиентская)
> 4040N-М0000-01R2К-QZХVТ-QRD19 (Клиентская)
> 4040Е-F0000-01РG2-ЕА7FР-26РН6 (Клиентская)


НЕ ОДИН НЕ РАБОТАЕТ, ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ ОТ 4 ВЕРСИИ НА 5, ТОЛЬКО ВЫЛОЖИЛИ И УЖЕ ЗАБЛОЧИЛИ(

----------


## bushmanoff

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


благодарен за предоставленную регистрацию кп 5.0.11998 на постоянно

----------


## provac

работает 5.0.11455

----------


## alexgоls

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


работает нормально, спасибо, версия 5.0

----------


## muzhoffen

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


Спасибо, помогли зарегистрировать версию 5.0.11998
все работает на Ура!

----------


## Pоpsicle

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


Теперь все работает на 4.0, огромнейшее спасибо)))

----------


## maxilеx

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


Очень быстро и без танцев помогли с регистрационной активацией для серверной версии

----------


## fеlixоns

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


спс, регистрация рабочая 5.0

----------


## swd763

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


серверная 5.0 регистрация применилась успешно

----------


## kаraulaga

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


Работает спасибо

----------


## rusllan45

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


приобрёл ключ для по крипто-про, работает отлично, рекомендую

----------


## оber555

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


Помощь в регистрации ключевого номера оказали быстро

----------


## МikGreat

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


просто у людей руки растут из того места, помогли активировать крипто-Про, с чем я напрасно потратил уйму времени без толка
Спасибо!

----------


## yagotka

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


быстро зарегистрировали без всяких накруток

----------


## jirаf1979

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Приобрел рабочий ключик к 5.0 версии, все установилось без проблем и работает, спасибо

----------


## jirаf1979

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Приобрел рабочий ключик к 5.0 версии, все установилось без проблем и работает, спасибо

----------


## valentina.buh

> Приобрел рабочий ключик к 5.0 версии, все установилось без проблем и работает, спасибо


Спасибо, информация в действительности достоверная. Обращались zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru  для заказа лицензионного ключа 5 версии

----------


## Lomenuliym

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо работает

----------


## pоddex

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Написал, приобрёл, установил и все отлично работает

----------


## аrt_zvuk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Молниеносно помогли активировать рабочим номером лицензии

----------


## brуin015

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Рабочий способ, спасибо

----------


## Semozer

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взяли ключ, без проблем активировали! Спасибо!

----------


## MеM_3

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


помогли установить программу и активировать. очень оперативно и без лишних вопросов, могу рекомендовать)

----------


## joriс505

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


взял на Крипто - ПРО PDF ключ, заработала программа сразу

----------


## pоiuyt

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


Ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 заработал, спасибо вам за оперативный ответ и быструю помощь

----------


## kilkhat

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


Респект! Серийный номер на 5 работает

----------


## kilkhat

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


Респект! Серийный номер на 5 работает

----------


## влaдимир

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


брал ключ крипто-ПРО и прекрасно работает, могу рекомендовать!

----------


## frеekzy

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо за ключ, работает нормально на 5.0.11998

----------


## RоlantDelta

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Рабочий ключ Крипто-Про, не каких танцев с бубнами при установке не возникло

----------


## Gооgle

Все быстро, четко и недорого!
Очень оперативно и без лишних вопросов, могу рекомендовать) лицензионный ключ получен! 
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## Kоnor18

> Все быстро, четко и недорого!
> Очень оперативно и без лишних вопросов, могу рекомендовать) лицензионный ключ получен! 
> zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


теперь не нужно ломать голову в поисках серийного ключа, подходит великолепно

----------


## kildus82

Добрый день. Нужен ключ для крипто про 5. поможете? на почту kif82@mail.ru

----------


## buh.balаns73

> Все быстро, четко и недорого!
> Очень оперативно и без лишних вопросов, могу рекомендовать) лицензионный ключ получен! 
> zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Сомнений не каких не возникло, в приобретении ключа Крипто-ПРО 5, не заставили долго ждать помощи. Человеческое спасибо!

----------


## fgсdzr

> Все быстро, четко и недорого!
> Очень оперативно и без лишних вопросов, могу рекомендовать) лицензионный ключ получен! 
> zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Ключ работает, за что большое спасибо вам

----------


## zlоdey5

> Все быстро, четко и недорого!
> Очень оперативно и без лишних вопросов, могу рекомендовать) лицензионный ключ получен! 
> zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Ключ 5.0 рабочий, от души :cool:

----------


## vasy_ok

Нормально так загадили ветку. Видимо специально.

----------


## to.fi.fi

> Нормально так загадили ветку. Видимо специально.


на врятли, раз люди пишут благодарности. значит помогают в быстром решении вопроса.

----------


## Lucky Patcher

гмоарвк

----------


## @klep

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на 5.0.11453 работает, спасибо огромное

----------


## zewergent

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Очень приятный и грамотный человек. Помог разобраться в некоторых вопросах быстро. Активировали ПО Крипто-Про без особых на это проблем. Спасибо

----------


## Gal4enok

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ подошел на 4.0.9974, спосибо

----------


## Pеnguin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


S/N на 5.0 заработал!)

----------


## zayka

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Обращалась за помощью по ключу, Крипта-про 5.0, проблему помогли решить довольно быстро, спасибо

----------


## Olhovskaya

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Отличный человек, помогает на всех этапах активации криптопро и полной её настройки. Однозначно советую!

----------


## Olhovskaya

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Отличный человек, помогает на всех этапах активации криптопро и полной её настройки. Однозначно советую!

----------


## Gеltic

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


приобрёл ключик к софту крипто-про csp, моментально активировалось и заработало, большущее спасибо!

----------


## Hellbound

Может модератор почистит рекламу от ботов продавана ключей?

----------


## WhItE DoG

Да уж, этот бардак уже тут надоел. Идет прямое нарушение правил раздела: Запрещена реклама, а так же платные ссылки (отправить смс, что бы скачать etc.)

----------


## ticet-vanyl

> Может модератор почистит рекламу от ботов продавана ключей?





> Да уж, этот бардак уже тут надоел. Идет прямое нарушение правил раздела: Запрещена реклама, а так же платные ссылки (отправить смс, что бы скачать etc.)


Да сейчас зачищу!
А где вы увидели ботов???

----------


## Hellbound

У 99% "рекламщиков" продавана ключей 1 (ОДНО) сообщение на форму. И регистрация свежая. 
Понятно дело, что всегда кто-то регистрируется и первый раз здесь. 
Но, все таки, каков процент таких реальных новичков? :)

----------


## mishina

Спасибо огромное, спасли!!!

----------


## estate1

Добрый день! Если нет отрицательных отзывов. Значит работает? Сколько стоит? для 5.0.11998

----------


## ticet-vanyl

> У 99% "рекламщиков" продавана ключей 1 (ОДНО) сообщение на форму. И регистрация свежая. 
> Понятно дело, что всегда кто-то регистрируется и первый раз здесь. 
> Но, все таки, каков процент таких реальных новичков? :)


sciils;

----------


## ticet-vanyl

> У 99% "рекламщиков" продавана ключей 1 (ОДНО) сообщение на форму. И регистрация свежая. 
> Понятно дело, что всегда кто-то регистрируется и первый раз здесь. 
> Но, все таки, каков процент таких реальных новичков? :)


Не все же могут пройти регистрацию десять лет, а потом сегодня проснуться и понять, мне же сегодня нужен ключ... То есть по вашей логике человек должен на десяток лет посмотреть вперёд и предугадать? В сегодняшний день много новых людей которые начинают осваивать что-либо и сталкиваются с проблемой этой программы

----------


## Hellbound

> Не все же могут пройти регистрацию десять лет, а потом сегодня проснуться и понять, мне же сегодня нужен ключ... То есть по вашей логике человек должен на десяток лет посмотреть вперёд и предугадать? В сегодняшний день много новых людей которые начинают осваивать что-либо и сталкиваются с проблемой этой программы


Да. И таких из "поблагодаривших" как раз 1%.

----------


## Hellbound

на билд 5.0.11998 подошел "50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1"
Криптопро обновлялся с 4.0.9963. При обновлении серийник слетел. На "чистой" установке протестирую на досуге.
Проверено но Вин10 х64 2009. Вариант на "железе" и на ESXi

----------

abzac (15.06.2021), estate1 (16.04.2021), Literate1 (22.04.2021), MolG (20.06.2021), СергейСвет (21.04.2021)

----------


## ticet-vanyl

> на билд 5.0.11998 подошел "50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1"
> Криптопро обновлялся с 4.0.9963. При обновлении серийник слетел. На "чистой" установке протестирую на досуге.
> Проверено но Вин10 х64 2009. Вариант на "железе" и на ESXi


Да нет таки, и не 1% готов спорить долго и усердно, что вы не правы! Заезженный серийник, который рабы уже блочнули, довольно много тестов с ним проводили и не было положительных не на одном из КС.
Вы роль кого представляете?
Не время пустой критики в попытках что-то доказать! 
Вижу не особо толковый пользователь катанного софта

----------


## conik

Востребовался ключик к 5 версии, программа была установлена давно, её тестовый период закончился. Ринулся в поиск, Google выдаёт этот тематический портал. Полазив посмотрев по библиотекам предложки наткнулся на ветку для 5 версии. Читаю и вижу развязалась делема у Hellbound и WhItE DoG предлагают какой-то не понятный ключ из комбинаций цифр 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1 не понятно откуда взятый. Возникли сомнения по его установке сразу. Хаят каких-то ботов по отзывам, что обращаются на адрес zakazcrypto{@}inbox.ru (сайт не предложил проставить ссылку,для этого надо убрать скобку) при этом почитав всю библиотеку ответок - все прозрачно и положительно решением было обратится к ним в оказании помощи к 5 версии ключа, не прогадал и помощь была получена в максимальном доверии.

----------

mrs1976 (19.04.2021), MОZG63 (19.04.2021), Walstar (17.04.2021), Xaviеr (17.04.2021), аz4main (19.04.2021), ЛеСбИяШкА (17.04.2021), сhem-ist (17.04.2021), уuriy_krivenko (19.04.2021)

----------


## 717352

> Востребовался ключик к 5 версии, программа была установлена давно, её тестовый период закончился. Ринулся в поиск, Google выдаёт этот тематический портал. Полазив посмотрев по библиотекам предложки наткнулся на ветку для 5 версии. Читаю и вижу развязалась делема у Hellbound и WhItE DoG предлагают какой-то не понятный ключ из комбинаций цифр 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1 не понятно откуда взятый. Возникли сомнения по его установке сразу. Хаят каких-то ботов по отзывам, что обращаются на адрес zakazcrypto{@}inbox.ru (сайт не предложил проставить ссылку,для этого надо убрать скобку) при этом почитав всю библиотеку ответок - все прозрачно и положительно решением было обратится к ним в оказании помощи к 5 версии ключа, не прогадал и помощь была получена в максимальном доверии.


Полностью во всем поддерживаю автора!

----------


## Lenka org

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ на КРИПТО-ПРО 5 подошел, программа стала рабочая

----------


## Lenka org

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ на КРИПТО-ПРО 5 подошел, программа стала рабочая

----------


## bettу7

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на Mac OS серийная лицензия подошла, спасибо

----------


## makarenko maks

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


5.0.11998 лицензия установилась, все работает

----------


## Пахомычъ

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Версия 5.0.11319 приняла ключ активации, заработала программка

----------


## Starvn

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом на 5.0.11998 КС1. starvn2004@yandex.ru

----------


## WhItE DoG

Мдя, у людей писать благодарочку ни вума ни фантазии (все братья близнец с одним мозгом и с одной цитатой) :) конечно ключи работать не будут, надо же как-то отгонять халявщиков и продавать свои ключики :) денежку все хотят. а вот покопаться и ручками проверить профессионалы (раз работают с такой программой) мозга не хватает или лень почитать форум. только вот странное дело, где не проверял найденные тут рабочие ключи, работают и без каких-то проблем до сих пор. а уж покупать для организации без документов за свои деньги левые ключи, которые ни кто не вернет, думаю мало таких будет и ни какой гарантии что такой ключ не забанят при обновлении не даст, да и продавец сегодня есть а завтра нет предъявить претензию не кому.
Так что, кто ищет ключи, читайте внимательно форум и проверяйте ручками ключи, это долго и нудно, но экономит денежку. А кому лень, покупайте кота в мешке, еще и с котятами.

----------


## anna.notariys

> Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом на 5.0.11998 КС1. starvn2004@yandex.ru


Пожалуйста zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru сейчас от них, прибрела на версию 5.0.11998, супер все, работает

----------


## Rogozina

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все прошло хорошо. Я получила, что хотела и очень оперативно.

----------


## Arlissa

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1
> версия 5.0.11998 работает


Спасибо тебе, добрый человек! :) Все подошло, все работает!)

----------


## mаryy

> Сереверный на 2 года 50500-ОО12О-ОZ178-ОО55Н-АМWN1
> версия 5.0.11998 работает


Большое спасибо, на версии 4 полет нормальный

----------


## ganwest

> Серeверный на 2 года 50500-ОО12О-ОZ178-ОО55Н-АМWN1
> версия 5.0.11998 работает


а как так получается, что у меня он не подходит

----------


## ganwest

к черту все эти танцы с бубнами. пойду обращусь и возьму нормальный рабочий серийник а не эти не понятные комбинации цифр

----------


## Вackup

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Большое человеческое Спасибо, добрый вы человек! На серверную версию 5.0.11998 ключ подошел и все работает нормально)

----------


## svеtlana_s

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Порядок, ключик крипто-про csp 5.0.11823 работает хорошо, буду обращаться к вам, спасибо

----------


## Пoльзователь

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё честно!!и быстро!!! Огромное спасибо. Написал, всё объяснили и подсказали. Надёжно, советую!

----------


## sidney_20

Включаем мозг, 1 минута поиска и ключ найден. Спасибо, хороший человек!

----------


## ohyxybox

> Включаем мозг, 1 минута поиска и ключ найден. Спасибо, хороший человек!


Придерживались вашей инструкции, мозг включили, за 1 минуту нашли ключи и не один не подошёл не на 4.0 и не на 5.0 версию
40400-00005-27345-00АYR-235НН
4040Y-0000Q-UКАС0-0FV0Y-244К9
40400-00000-0Z211-00UUТ-В3RLR
50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
все ваши ключи общего доступа бла-бла-бла не работают уже

----------

ilmirr (27.04.2021)

----------


## Грициaн

> Придерживались вашей инструкции, мозг включили, за 1 минуту нашли ключи и не один не подошёл не на 4.0 и не на 5.0 версию
> 40400-00005-27345-00АYR-235НН
> 4040Y-0000Q-UКАС0-0FV0Y-244К9
> 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUТ-В3RLR
> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> все ваши ключи общего доступа бла-бла-бла не работают уже


тоже уже не канают эти ключики

----------


## sg83

> Придерживались вашей инструкции, мозг включили, за 1 минуту нашли ключи и не один не подошёл не на 4.0 и не на 5.0 версию
> 40400-00005-27345-00АYR-235НН
> 4040Y-0000Q-UКАС0-0FV0Y-244К9
> 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUТ-В3RLR
> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> все ваши ключи общего доступа бла-бла-бла не работают уже


Не подходят, программа не подхватывает уже эти ключи

----------


## alex.grachew

> Придерживались вашей инструкции, мозг включили, за 1 минуту нашли ключи и не один не подошёл не на 4.0 и не на 5.0 версию
> 40400-00005-27345-00АYR-235НН
> 4040Y-0000Q-UКАС0-0FV0Y-244К9
> 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUТ-В3RLR
> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> все ваши ключи общего доступа бла-бла-бла не работают уже


У меня подошло на 5 версию, спасибо за ключики)

----------


## bodnarchuк

> Придерживались вашей инструкции, мозг включили, за 1 минуту нашли ключи и не один не подошёл не на 4.0 и не на 5.0 версию
> 40400-00005-27345-00АYR-235НН
> 4040Y-0000Q-UКАС0-0FV0Y-244К9
> 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUТ-В3RLR
> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> все ваши ключи общего доступа бла-бла-бла не работают уже


работает, спасибо!!!

----------


## ilmirr

отлично работают
и на 4 и 5 валидны

----------


## ohyxybox

> отлично работают
> и на 4 и 5 валидны


они не валидны, проверку обновления на сайте не проходят. валидны только те-которые проходят проверку, они даже функции не какие не выполняют, и пишет введите лицензию

----------


## slastenenko84

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ на 5.0.11998 крипто-про csp работает, пишет в программе бессрочно, благодарю!

----------


## eery

> Не ори здесь своими большими буквами.
> Ты одновременно и 4.0 и 5.0 поставил? А операционка у тебя одна или тоже одновременно несколько? :D
> И главный вопрос: ты логины/пароли всех своих фейковых учёток в одном файле хранишь или наизусть запоминаешь? :D


Спасибо. Ключ от пятерки сработал на пятерке.

----------


## alеx_1978

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На Mac под 5.0 ключ подошел прекрасно. Спасибо.

----------


## chexov1981

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял ключ 4 крипто-про для win 10, без всяких поисков и заморочек. Сразу все подошло и программа заработала. Спасибо!.

----------


## vоnBolzen

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все установилось без проблем. Рекомендую. Человек знает свою работу, на связь вышел быстро, все объяснил. На все операции ушло несколько минут. Рекомендую

----------


## vazelinen001

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Оперативно ответили. Активация успешно. Очень удобно. Спасибо.

----------


## еnоt

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


быстро ответили и выслали код!ключ активировался сразу!спасибо

----------


## korolina

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ csp 5.0.11823 сработал и на этом спасибо!)

----------


## Zhеrdеv

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


брал на 5.0 все ок, не каких проблем не возникло

----------


## ХимСервис

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


За ключик к 5 КриптоПро спасибо, он рабочий

----------


## Kuсhevryazhov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ подошол, спасибо вам

----------

vsepomnyachi (06.05.2021)

----------


## Waldеs

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, лицензия работает! Крипто Про 5 постоянная стала теперь

----------


## lymiа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Огромное спасибо, в праздничные дни не оставляете в беде, быстро помогли с ключом csp 5

----------


## uqеvybisi

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Максимально за короткое время, помогли в решении ключа csp 5.0, без кидалова рекомендую

----------


## Арем

> Включаем мозг, 1 минута поиска и ключ найден. Спасибо, хороший человек!


Включаем мозг на первой секунде и читаем, что пишут люди!

----------


## Арем

> отлично работают
> и на 4 и 5 валидны


тупо вставил ключ при не работающем инете?)))
а когда в боевом режиме эта вся связка будет работ через инет что скажешь?

----------


## Арем

Куда смотрит модератор? Боты тиражируют одну и туже фразу?
Если все так просто, то где сам ключ? Зачем голову морочить всем?

----------


## uqеvybisi

> тупо вставил ключ при не работающем инете?)))
> а когда в боевом режиме эта вся связка будет работ через инет что скажешь?


Всё норм работает, при работающем инете

----------


## AlеxVII

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Практично и все работает. Главное что быстро и нет обмана. Спасибо.

----------


## Vеronika123

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё отлично, списались, мгновенно получил код для активации криптопро 5. Потрачено 2 минуты)

----------


## РПарамонов

у меня тоже работает

----------


## Alexander ll

*КриптоПро*



КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
Ключи
*Скрытый текст*
zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru

----------

hamill75 (19.05.2021), Hаrry Potter (19.05.2021), lizewerg31 (19.05.2021), shаmanbys (18.05.2021), уzer (08.06.2021)

----------


## shаmanbys

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


На Mac csp 5.0.11998 подошло. Ключ работает.

----------


## Hаrry Potter

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


КСП 5.0.11823 Win 10 ключ применился, все норм

----------


## hamill75

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


у меня ключ тоже работает

----------


## lizewerg31

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


ключ к активации валидный, прошел проверку

----------


## Макs

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


испытал ключ на версии 5, тянет все отлично

----------


## Макs

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


испытал ключ на версии 5, тянет все отлично

----------


## revis

добро дня всем.
официальный ключи на 1год для криптопро 5.0 стоит 1000 р
подскажите тут по какой цене идет торг?

----------


## vvv_1c

Здравствуйте! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 на почту vvv_ind@internet.ru по брацки!

----------


## AlexeyIvanov

Вроде бы 2200 стоит официальный ключ, откуда 1000 цена?

----------


## ivan frost

> Вроде бы 2200 стоит официальный ключ, откуда 1000 цена?


официалов пруд пруди и у каждого своя заманчивая цена

----------


## уzer

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


оперативно ответили на уточняющие вопросы и предоставили лицензию. проверили - работает!

----------


## Bogatr

Цена то какая?

----------


## уzer

> Цена то какая?


пишите узнавайте, мне определённая версия нужна была и настройки

----------


## Zorro1985

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё быстро, ключ рабочий, Спасибо,

----------


## stelex

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


взял к серверу ключ 5, активация прошла

----------


## kaban34767

прошу ключик bkamaev@mail.ru

----------


## lastоchkin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


получил к серверной версии 5.0 ключик, все прошло гладко, спасибо

----------


## AMXO

Здравствуйте. Киньте ключи на 5ю версию. 2022444@mail.ru

----------


## CaIrk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Порядок, к 5ой версии ключи подошли, без нареканий

----------


## Svladko

Здравствуйте! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.11455  KC1 на почту mels@bk.ru.ru   И пусть будет Вам счастье )

----------


## opsk33

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


не каких проблем, ключ рабочий. спасибо за быструю отзывчивость и за честность????

----------


## odmen

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на терминальном сервере ключик запустился, заработало. спасибо за оперативность

----------


## sestem

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё ок, ключ активировался version 5.0.11998

----------


## Jenys

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо, не каких проблем в установке не произошло, ключ рабочий

----------


## Glob17

Здоровья вам! Скиньте ключик для 5.0.11944 KC1 Сенькю
[spoiler=] witehouse777@gmail.com 
СОДЕРЖИМОЕ СКРЫТОГО ТЕКСТА
[/spoiler]

----------


## EgorDickov

Здравствуйте! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту shkoder@list.ru Спасибо большое заранее! )

----------


## Belonozhko

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на версии 5.0.11998 КС3 ключик заработал, спасибо!

----------


## Kоlt

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, на 5 версию серийный ключ работает

----------


## AlexioM

Здравствуйте! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту alex@vetic.ru 
Спасибо!

----------


## olipmik

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с ключом к 5.0.11998 и объяснили как установить. Спасибо!

----------


## Ponya

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ работает

----------


## pavelma

Здравствуйте! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту pasha.marin49@gmail.com Спасибо большое заранее! )

----------


## KUBIT88

Приветствую! Если не затруднит мне можно на почту ключик  на 5.0.11998 KC1 donald.s.95@bk.ru
Буду крайне признателен))

----------


## Xilef

Здравствуйте! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту tyhoir@inbox.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## kylbit

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Здравствуйте! Взял ключ на 5.0.11998 КС1, помогли в установке и проверили, все работает

----------


## Dimossat

Здравствуйте! Пжалста, скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту figarist@yandex.ru
Очень нужно, премного благодарен.

----------


## kylbit

> Здравствуйте! Пжалста, скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту figarist@yandex.ru
> Очень нужно, премного благодарен.


обращайтесь, сегодня мне помогли zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## blef07

Добрый день! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту blef07@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## KUBIT88

Здравствуйте! Будьте добры, скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту donald.s.95@bk.ru
 премного благодарен :)

----------


## Molygec

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, к 5.0.11998 КС 1 серийный ключ подошел

----------


## MaksSub

Добрый день. Очень нужен ключ на 5.0.11453 КС1 на почту makssub@mail.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## MaksSub

> Добрый день. Очень нужен ключ на 5.0.11453 КС1 на почту makssub@mail.ru заранее спасибо


Сори. ошибка с почтой. правильный вариант makssub@mail.ru

----------


## Lymys

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо за ключ на 5.0

----------


## Krisbuh

Добрый вечер! Очень нужен ключ на 5.0.11453 КС1, отправьте пожалуйста на почту konovalova-kr@mail.ru, заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Лёxа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Добрый вечер, 5.0.11823 ключ версия применился, спасибо за помощь

----------


## OlgaMy

> работает ключ лицензии от 4 для 5
> пробуйте
> 40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0
> 40400-00000-11111-00NHL-372FM
> 40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6
> 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86


пишет что лицензия заблокирована

----------


## красный перец

> пишет что лицензия заблокирована


все правильно, так и будет писать, они заблокированы уже давно. вы по больше в общий доступ выкладывайте, чтоб их блокировали

----------


## mаil

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Прошло гладко, без сомнений. Ключ подошел

----------


## panfilof

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


В действительности и в правду помогли с ключом 4.0.9963. Очень быстро и удобно!

----------


## limps

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, к 5.0.11453 серийный номер подошол

----------


## valdemaru

Добрый день. Поделитесь ключом для версии 5.0.11455 спасибо. vad-kuvaev@mail.ru

----------


## plus8877

а можно мне тоже ключик на 5 криптопро sor88@mail.ru

----------


## lymokaft

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


привет, получил ключик на 5 криптопро, без нареканий работает

----------


## baby01

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


За ключ спасибо, работает

----------


## Help.me

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ работает на 5.0

----------


## mazaphaka07

Добрый день, а можно мне выслать ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту nice-10@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю

----------


## anonimus14

Добрый день, а можно мне выслать ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту dangerabelle46@gmail.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## lyanna

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Добрый день, выражаю сердечную благодарность, за оказанную Вами помощь с криптопро 5.0.11998 с ключом, не оставили в сложный момент без помощи

----------


## logdog13

Добрый день, а можно мне выслать ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту logdog13@gmail.com. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Zubrus

Добрый день, а можно мне выслать ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту 54_fz@bk.ru. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Александр.В

Здравствуйте ! Можно выслать ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту aleksandr_valuis@mail.ru .Спасибо.)

----------


## Sulin-Andreik

Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту Sulin-Andreik@yandex.ru. Спасибо.)

----------


## SkyOfSolo

Доброго времени суток! Помогите с ключом для криптопро 5.0.11998. Почта skyofsolo@yandex.ru . Спасибо!!!)

----------


## Semennikov

Здравствуйте! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту mih.ionin@mail.ru Спасибо.)

----------


## Semennikov

Вы мой спаситель, спасибо! Ключ подошёл и всё отработало.

----------


## Semennikov

> на билд 5.0.11998 подошел "50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1"
> Криптопро обновлялся с 4.0.9963. При обновлении серийник слетел. На "чистой" установке протестирую на досуге.
> Проверено но Вин10 х64 2009. Вариант на "железе" и на ESXi


Спасибо!

----------

Mrs_Galaxy (01.07.2021)

----------


## atm45

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0, почта astl_7@bk.ru  Благодарю.

----------


## Sherifytenow

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за быстр оказанную помощь с ключом для серверной версии 5.0.11998, все работает

----------


## rpl1956

Господа, выручайте. Вынужден перейти на Крипто Про 5.0 на серваке - нужен ключик на почту rpl1956@yandex.ru

----------


## luchik_solnca

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Обратилась за помощью, сделали все великолепно и снова 5.0.11998 работает

----------


## Mobil777

Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту mobil.nik@mail.ru. Спасибо.)

----------


## nikols12

Здравствуйте! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту otp_kcrb@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## FearAlias

Здравствуйте! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на крипто про 5.0.11455КС1 на почту aliasaffect@yandex.ru Спасибо.

----------


## yenya

Здравствуйте! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту yenya@ya.ru Спасибо  :)

----------


## уrgen

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, помогли с ключом на криптопро 5.0, подсказали как должно правильно работать

----------


## evty042

Здравствуйте! Спасите-помогите. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту ds_snab@mail.ru

----------


## PR@etorian

а можно и мне ключ на  praetorian13@yandex.ru ?
Спасибо!

----------


## Potehen

помощи ни откого не дождешься разбежались помочь

----------


## Potehen

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ отлично встал, скинули сразу! спасибо за быструю обратную связь

----------


## Kangivin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Супер, ключ прописался без ошибок. Остальные ключи вставали криво и не работали

----------


## whitе

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


подошел ключ на 5.0.11453, пользуюсь и радуюсь

----------


## Cerhan

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Кейлюч на криптопро 5.0 подошёл, спасибо

----------


## Proviso

Здравствуйте! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.11944 на почту medteh.e@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Proviso

Работает! Большое спасибо!

----------


## XXXXXXXXXXaXX

Здравствуйте! Пришли плииииз ключик на криптопро 5,0  на ящик 461350@mai;.ru

----------


## hedjer

Здравствуйте! Выручите, пожалуйста, ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0. Моя почта hedjer@yandex.ru.

----------


## hedjer

Удалил дубликат сообщения

----------


## ShevN

Здравствуйте. 
Нужен ключ..отправила письмо на zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## doz74

Просьба сбросить на doz74@yandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## incest

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


отлично, все подошло, ответили на возникшие вопросы оперативно

----------


## СМихаил

Здравствуйте! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11455 на почту spiker42@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## krammerer

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: maximusend@gmail.com

----------


## gdaimon

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 КС1? Почта dm.guznov@ya.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## skscomp1

Здравствуйте очень  нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1. Можете помочь? почта skscomp@yandex.ru

----------


## Kraftt

Здравствуйте очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1. Можете помочь? почта kratt@mail.ru

----------


## olga0807

Добрый день, можно ли приобрести бессрочный ключ на крипто про 5.0.11944? почта olga080767@yandex.ru

----------


## viktoriyа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.



спасибо за оказанную помощь с ключом на версию 5.0.11998

----------


## fоmix

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.






Суперр, серийный номер работает

----------


## Белый77

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на 5.0.11455 работает, спасибо добрый человек

----------


## Alenka1985

Здравствуйте очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.4.3.10 Можете помочь? почта rivaldo.v@yandex.ru

----------


## Tetset

Добрый день, очень нужен ключ на  КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1. Был бы очень признателен, почта: crypprog@yandex.ru

----------


## shewe

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Здравствуйте! Обращалась за помощью по ключу по версии 5.0.11823, удивлена, что быстро помогли в решении моего вопроса. Спасибо огромное!

----------


## venscorp

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: avtomatization@gmail.com

----------


## begemоtik

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на 5.0.12000 клюйч подошол, спасибо

----------


## Putfbn

Господа, киньте пожалуйста ключик от 5  на miksroman@mail.ru

----------


## gbI??

Господа! Киньте ключик пожалуйста на 5.0.12000. почта e_kemskiy@mail.ru

----------


## sslitvin0v

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для 5.0.12000 KC1 На sslitvin0v@yandex.ru

----------


## Dobryk

Добрый день. Поделитесь ключом для 5.0.12000
почта 6062821@mail.ru

----------


## zuevav

коллеги поделитесь ключиком на 5 версию 2304110@gmail.com

----------


## rgen

Доброго дня и мне если не сложно, кончилась лицензия mr.polimak@mail.ru

----------


## shuvalov_m

Добрый день и мне пожалуйста если можно лицензию на 5 версию m.a.shuvalov@gmail.com

----------


## UniDimZ

Всё решилось - спасибо!

----------


## dосtоr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


и у меня работает ключ на 5.0.12000

----------


## val-60

Доброго всем дня. Кому не жалко, поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. Почта: valera.60@list.ru

----------


## Vinkard

Добрый день! И мне киньте, пожалуйста. лицензию на 5 версию kulikov-dima@yandex.ru

----------


## Ant22

Добрый днь. Кому не жалко, поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000.  lafemy@getnada.com

----------


## langowen

Доброго всем дня. Кому не жалко, поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. Почта: denoss99@gmail.com / Большое спасибо!

----------


## Mаrchello

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо, ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 работает, удалённо помогли в активации в пару кликов

----------


## borodаch

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Мне подошёл ключ на 5.0.12000, респект добрые люди

----------


## Plаtinum

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спс, к 5.0.12000 КС 1 серверная ключ рабочий

----------


## Komb700

Народ поделитесь пожалуйста ключиками для крипто про 5.0 1200000 спасибо заранее!! komb700@gmail.com

----------


## Egorka.cra.888

и мнебы ключик крипто про 5.0 1200000 n.pivchenko@yandex.ru

----------


## German.

Друзья ,как ключик золотой получить? погите!!!

----------


## German.

Друзья ,как ключик золотой получить? помогите пжл!!!  72710@mail.ru

----------


## German.

Версия криптопровайдера: 5.0.11998

----------


## romaopel020

коллеги поделитесь ключиком на 5 0 12000  romaopel@mail.ru

----------


## Lenni477

Версия криптопровайдера: 5.0.11998
Отправьте пожалуйста ключ на почту mojapochta47@mail.ru

----------


## izоtоp777

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо что поддержали ключиком на версию 5.0.11998 CSP КС1

----------


## АлександрМБДОУ

КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.1.1998 как тут разжиться ключом? ro100v-2011.potiy@mail.ru

----------


## TEU111

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.11998 КС1. Спасибо.

----------


## TEU111

> Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.11998 КС1. Спасибо.


почта TEU111@yandex.ru

----------


## Crumpy

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, помогли, ключ КриптоПро КС1 5.0.11455 работает

----------


## norsim

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000. norsim2@rambler.ru Спасибо.

----------


## Olechka.Buh

> Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000. norsim2@rambler.ru Спасибо.


В помощь zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## макс-омл

Добрые люди! Помогите овладеть этим волшебным ключом maxxximuse@mail.ru ? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## symed

Друзья мои, помогите ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11823KC1 на почту symed@yandex.ru

----------


## boriskin-pit

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на vboris@yandex.ru . Спасибо.

----------


## ElenaSamokhina

Добрый днь. Кому не жалко, поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. elena-zhitneva@yandex.ru

----------


## Lina1010

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста лицензией для  КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11455 . Почта -zalia-t@inbox.ru

----------


## Demones

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.11455 на demonnev@gmail.com. Спасибо.

----------


## Михъаил

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на zmg77@yandex.ru . Спасибо.

----------


## Sveta3510

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0. 11944 на почту Vladic605@gmail.com !Спасибо

----------


## 777Vitaliy777

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.11998 КС1. И на 12 версию у кого есть! Сюда maloy-xxx@ya.ru За ранние огромное спасибо.

----------


## pal_kin

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ Крипто про CSP  5.0.11455 КС1 
И на 12000, если есть. paha-kulak@yandex.ru

----------


## Komb700

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ Крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 R2
komb700@gmail.com

----------


## Valentin190387

добры день, пподскажите как ключ получить на крипто 5.0.11 br.valentin@ya.ru

----------


## Антон1991

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ключ для криптопро 5.0.11 alive.np@gmail.com

----------


## Drobic

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ Крипто про CSP 5.0.11455 КС1
И на 12000, заранее благодарен. madinc@yandex.ru

----------


## Damir2206

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ Крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 R2
damirgabdullin@yandex.ru

----------


## xprоxy

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 ключ успешно получен, все функции программы выполняет, благодарю за быстрый отклик на мой вопрос

----------


## ikurta92

Добрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста ключик на последнюю версию Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000  на почту i-kurta@mail.ru

----------


## pccrumb

неактуально

----------


## CrackJack

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ Крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 R2 
agrebn@mail.ru

----------


## Борис09

Если тут реально вдруг могут отправить ключ на почту, то скиньте пожалуйста для CSP 5.0.12000 на вот эту:gudvinevg@mail.ru

----------


## buуlife

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


реально помогают с ключом к Крипто-ПРО КС1 CSP 5.0, оказали настройку программы и объяснили по работе в ней

----------


## Александр Позд

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ Крипто про CSP 5.0.11998 КС1 на почту alexpozd@inbox.ru

----------


## максим19902707

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ Крипто про CSP 5.0.11455 КС1 DcLector@inbox.ru

----------


## annayulom

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на ayulom@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## Lymeom

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Здравствуйте. Огромное спасибо за в помощью с ключом КриптоПРО Csp 5.0.12000. Спасибо.

----------


## artem2112

Люди добрые, нужен ключ на 5.0.11998 
Поделитесь 977690@mail.ru

----------


## Евгений Мет

Добрый день . Если это правда . За ранее огромное спасибо. Поделитесь пожалуйста 0505703418@mail.ru версия\ 5.0.12000

----------


## Amnesys

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на версию 5.0.12000
Спасибо большое заранее!

----------


## Amnesys

gabber17rotterdam@gmail.ru

----------


## celsco

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо добрые люди, помогли ключом на версию 5.0.12000

----------


## LSI_223

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на igor.chikin@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## marmez

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: borisovalara00@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть серверный ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0
*50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1*

----------

forzi (06.08.2021)

----------


## красный перец

> Есть серверный ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0
> 50500-ОО120-ОZ178-ОО55Н-АМWN1



Он к сожалению уже не работает, проверили на Server 2008 and 2019

----------


## Glory_it

Работает. установила 5 минут назад. 2019

----------


## красный перец

> Работает. установила 5 минут назад. 2019


Да Да, не лицензионный сервер потому что установлен и соответственно такаяже же программа

----------


## p1uto

Dобрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста ключик на последнюю версию Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 на почту p1uto@ya.ru

----------


## Гыга

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом версия 5.0.12000 почта gaidukova2008@yandex.ru

----------


## andymif

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом версия 5.0.12000 почта andymif@gmail.com

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Он к сожалению уже не работает, проверили на Server 2008 and 2019


проверил на винде 8.1 и 10 активируется без проблем.

----------


## красный перец

> проверил на винде 8.1 и 10 активируется без проблем.


Данная ошибка выходит в связи с нилецензионностью самой операционной системы и софта который вы на ней используете

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Данная ошибка выходит в связи с нилецензионностью самой операционной системы и софта который вы на ней используете


у меня лиц винда и нет проблем с активацией

----------


## pradis

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0, почта pradis@bk.ru

----------


## rogerthat

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0, почта volkrune собака gmail.com

----------


## красный перец

> у меня лиц винда и нет проблем с активацией


иллюзия - она обычным тутурриальным кейсом у вас пройдена или обычным КМС ревейзом сбита, о чем можно говорить если вы пришли на сайт за сбитым ключем к софту

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Ерунду какую-то говорите. Я не пришел за, а делюсь своим ключом для других. Он рабочий. Еще раз на вирт машине проверил. Вы походу специально, говорите не рабочий, чтоб люди обращались за платным ключом..

----------


## красный перец

> Ерунду какую-то говорите. Я не пришел за, а делюсь своим ключом для других. Он рабочий. Еще раз на вирт машине проверил. Вы походу специально, говорите не рабочий, чтоб люди обращались за платным ключом..


своим? он не ваш-чтобы был вашем вы его у софтовшников не брали, а то что вы продемонстрировали это тутариальный - не лицензионный и он не даёт никаких функций в программе сделать

----------


## Ondatr

Скиньте тоже, пожалуйста, ключик на ea_20@mail.ru

----------


## Stealth78

Ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 KC 2 подошел, большое спасибо 



> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.

----------


## sana2302

Помогите с ключом КриптоПРО Csp 5.0.12000 КС1 пожалуйста sana1982@internet.ru. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## olelook21

Господа! Пожертвуйте ключик пожалуйста на 5.0.12000. почта yselo82@list.ru

----------


## akutuzov2000

Добрый, так же прошу.

----------


## akutuzov2000

> Добрый, так же прошу.


akutuzov2000@gmail.com

----------


## akutuzov2000

> akutuzov2000@gmail.com


версия 5.0

----------


## herrn9

Добрый день! Пожалуйста можно и мне ключ на крипто про цсп 5.0
korshunovyu @ mail.ru

----------


## Елена WWW

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом на крипто про. Спасибо заранее!!

helloworld.111111@mail.ru

----------


## Itachirull

Добрый день! Пожалуйста можно и мне серверный ключ на крипто про цсп 5.0
vania_panin@mail.ru

----------


## Kэtrin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ крипто про цсп 5.0.12000 работает на Mac OS, все быстро

----------


## Red Appl

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, на версии 5.0.11944 ключ работает

----------


## SERG154

Добрый день! помогите с ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 shrift@ngs.ru

----------


## Valeriy_36

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом на крипто про. Спасибо заранее!!
logus-vrn@yandex.ru

----------


## svetleg

Помогите с ключиком КриптоПРО CSP 5, пожалуйста. 
svetleg@rambler.ru

----------


## aramdado

Добрый день, буду очень признателен за ключ к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11455 КС1 darseny@gmail.com

----------


## prado40405

Добрый вечер! помогите с ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 на shamil.shahbanov@gmail.com... Спасибо

----------


## s142s

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0, почта s142s@mail.ru
заранее благодарен

----------


## igory80

Здраствуйте скиньте пожалуйста ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 
igory801@ya.ru

----------


## tvashtar

Дорого дня. поделитесь тоже ключиком для криптопро 5.0.12000 tvashtarr@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Eccentri

Доброго времени суток! Просьба поделиться ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000
Почта forensicexp@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## batter

Доброго времени суток! Просьба поделиться ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.11455
Почта sevtpp@bk.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Satfft

Добрый день! Кто может поделиться ключиком от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1.  Почта avpolkovnikov@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## bender20

Добрый день! Кто может поделиться ключиком от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1. absentkokosmai@mail.ru

----------


## Startsev

Добрый день! Кто может поделиться ключиком от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1. bostartsev@yandex.ru

----------


## 4estr

Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для криптопро 5.0.12000 andreyyapa@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## okrrоrKiс

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


не смотря на выходной день и ночь на дворе, добрые люди быстро отозвались на мою проблему и помогли с ключом криптопро 5.0.12000, спасибо за не замедлительное решение

----------


## admin

Не забывайте нажимать кнопку "сказать спасибо"

----------


## Vеta K

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Все чотко и быстро, ключ на 5.0.12000 работает

----------


## r13b

Доброго времени суток! Просьба поделиться ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12222 windows
Почта qymclt2181@w3boats.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mаngust

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте  zakazcrypto @ inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На версии 5.0.12222 для Mac ключ сработал, спасибо

----------


## aeroveet

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5 для mac os. Перебрал все старые ключи от csp 4, ничего не походит...(

----------


## aeroveet

aeroveet@yandex.ru

----------


## xxking

Всем Доброго дня. Кому не жалко, поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. Почта: 0mpn6ry9nc8v@mail.ru|Большое спасибо!

----------


## красный перец

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5 для mac os. Перебрал все старые ключи от csp 4, ничего не походит...(


От 4 и не подойдет, что раньше работали, они уже закончились. Для csp 5 только 5 и нужно и исключительно только для mac оs

----------


## skions

Кому не жалко скиньте ключ на csp 5.0.12000 
Спасибо
krainikov.stas@ya.ru

----------


## oleygо

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto @ inbox.ru 
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо, серийный номер на CSP 5.0.12000 работает, все нормально

----------


## mikebmw

Дорого дня. поделитесь тоже ключиком для криптопро 5.0.12000 mikle2003@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## cmm-pto

Кому не трудно ключик на cmm-pto@mail.ru

----------


## padddawan

Доброго времени суток! Просьба поделиться ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0 R2 на windows
Почта paddawan@presium.pro
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Sunnya

Добрый день! Просьба поделиться ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0 R3 (версия 5.0.12222) на Windows
Почта: sunnyyaa@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю за помощь!

----------


## igrnеd

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте  zakazcrypto @ inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Оперативно помогли с кличем на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12222

----------


## chaikоvski

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ Крипто Про 5.0.12222 под Windows 10 установился, работает норм

----------


## Program13mer

Доброе утро, просьба поделиться ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 (Kraken) от 24.11.2020 на почту Program13mer@rso-lo.ru, заранее выражаю огромную благодарность.

----------


## vitus_sа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Хочу по благодарить добрых людей, помогли ключом от КриптоПро 5.0.12000, программа приняла ключ

----------


## Rentonekb

Добрый вечер! помогите с ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 на i.pohozhaev@activelogic.ru... Спасибо

----------


## dilertmb

Народ, помогите, пожалуйста, с ключиком  для КриптоПро 5.0.12000 на diler@nm.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## imochalova

Кто может, киньте ключик от КриптоПро 5.0.12000 на imochalova@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## asоtel

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Обратился за ключом КриптоПро 5.0.12000, быстро решили вопрос

----------


## Vikas

Омг, я вас вторые сутки ищу!!! Мне 5 крипту на винду ???? очень жду toys.tory@mail.ru Спасибо! ????

----------


## maxxgray

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998. maxxgray1@yandex.ru

----------


## mavriсk501

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Все четко и без лишних разговоров, РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!

----------


## JesusAlinо

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Моментально скинули код
Ввел и проверил
Программа работает
Супер!

----------


## RUS9000

Кто может, киньте ключик от КриптоПро 5.0.12000 на forum.rusavtocard@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Zikоisbak

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


быстро ответили, приобрел то, что мне нужно, советую!

----------


## VladSK

Кто может, киньте ключик от КриптоПро 5.0.12000 на padonag69@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Semper

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0.120000, почта semperiden собака gmail.com

----------


## Clintjеr

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Приложение КриптоПро 5.0.12000 заработало, очень доволен сервисом, буду пользоваться

----------


## orbeet

Добрый день! Киньте ключ на orbeet83@yandex.ru Версия  5.0.11998 KC1
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mora1987

Добрый день, дайте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000
mora1987@list.ru

----------


## kolyanj4

Кто может, киньте ключик от КриптоПро 5.0 
89056680340@mail.ru

----------


## kolyanj4

Заранее спасибо)

----------


## theleon88

Добрый день
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком 5.0012 theleon88@mail.ru

----------


## suntuco

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0.120000 КС1 на sag3377@yandex.ru

----------


## kvartоvich

> работа с РуТокен 2.0
> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


списался по почте, получил ответы на свои вопросы и через 15 минут у меня был рабочий ключ Крипто-Про кс 1 csp 5.0.12000

----------


## EssayPync

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


К серверной оси 5.0.12000 ключ подошел, все заработало

----------


## renigal

Добрый день. Пришлите, плиз ключ для Крипто про 5.0.11455 КС1. (Серверная) Заранее, Спасибо. renigal@rambler.ru

----------


## muunеf

> Добрый день. Пришлите, плиз ключ для Крипто про 5.0.11455 КС1. (Серверная) Заранее, Спасибо. renigal@rambler.ru


сам только что от них zakazcrypto @ inbox.ru
серверный брал ключ, как и у вашей версия

----------


## Оfline

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Удивила приятная цена, отвечают быстро. Спасибо за честность! Приобрел 5.0.12000

----------


## eugene-77

нужен ключ КриптоПро 5.0.11732 КС1

----------


## kravasos

> 40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 у меня работает, КриптоПро 5.0, постоянная


Спасибо, работает!

----------


## giperborejaful

Всем привет! Очень вы выручили с настройкой КриптоПро, потому напишу на всякий случай.
С 1 января 2022 года электронную подпись можно будет получить только в ФНС! С 1 июля уже спокойно подпись можно получать в ФНС. Если у вас скоро закончится подпись - не покупайте ни в коем случае, она будет работать только до 1 января 2022 года.
Моя кончилась в июне и 9 июля я пошла в ФНС. Честно, я очень переживала, где и какой токен покупать. Даже на вебинаре ФНС об этом не рассказали.
В ФНС прям на входе стоит автомат по продаже нужных токенов, цена 1500 р., хочешь картой плати, хочешь наличными. Прям как шоколадки в автоматах покупаем, так и токен. 
Купили токен, идём к инспектору с паспортом, снилсом и ИНН и за 20 минут вам записывают сертификат на токен.
Получить можно в любой инспекции, не зависит, где вы зарегистрированы, будь вы хоть из деревни Комаровка проездом в Москве, в Москве спокойно можно получить.
На сайте Налоговой есть список всех налоговых, которые выдают подпись.
Дают подробную инструкцию по установке. 
Есть нюанс. Войти в личный кабинет налоговой с электронной подписью можно только через Яндекс, Спутник и родной браузер винды. А по инструкции проверять подпись надо на госуслугах. Так вот госуслуги с электронной подписью работают со всеми браузерами и даже дырявым напрочь хромом кроме Яндекса. Будьте внимательны.
Проверяйте через гугл Хром, а в Налоговую через Яндекс.
Вырубайте VPN.
Я только что всё настроила и всё работает.
Здоровья и счастья за вашу неоценимую помощь!

----------


## Оfline

> Спасибо, работает!


Я уже проверял и он не работает 40400-00000-UКАС8-00РRU-В8НЕ6, это ключ от 4 версии и на ней он с прошлого года уже не работает, а с 5 тем более, у 5 начало ключа начинается с 50, 4 и 5 они не совместны в ключевом диапозоне

----------


## красный перец

> Всем привет! Очень вы выручили с настройкой КриптоПро, потому напишу на всякий случай.
> С 1 января 2022 года электронную подпись можно будет получить только в ФНС! С 1 июля уже спокойно подпись можно получать в ФНС. Если у вас скоро закончится подпись - не покупайте ни в коем случае, она будет работать только до 1 января 2022 года.
> Моя кончилась в июне и 9 июля я пошла в ФНС. Честно, я очень переживала, где и какой токен покупать. Даже на вебинаре ФНС об этом не рассказали.
> В ФНС прям на входе стоит автомат по продаже нужных токенов, цена 1500 р., хочешь картой плати, хочешь наличными. Прям как шоколадки в автоматах покупаем, так и токен. 
> Купили токен, идём к инспектору с паспортом, снилсом и ИНН и за 20 минут вам записывают сертификат на токен.
> Получить можно в любой инспекции, не зависит, где вы зарегистрированы, будь вы хоть из деревни Комаровка проездом в Москве, в Москве спокойно можно получить.
> На сайте Налоговой есть список всех налоговых, которые выдают подпись.
> Дают подробную инструкцию по установке. 
> Есть нюанс. Войти в личный кабинет налоговой с электронной подписью можно только через Яндекс, Спутник и родной браузер винды. А по инструкции проверять подпись надо на госуслугах. Так вот госуслуги с электронной подписью работают со всеми браузерами и даже дырявым напрочь хромом кроме Яндекса. Будьте внимательны.
> ...


Людей дурят - они во все верят!!! Делать буду все, у кого будет на это разрешение и будет работать, токен вообще не причем. С настройкой все зависит от пользователя, на сколько он в этом разбирается - сложностей в этом не происходит

----------


## TuMePXaH

Кто может, киньте ключик от КриптоПро 5.0.12000 на ttimm@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## alexsprinter

Всем привет. Поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро 5.0.12000
djalexsprinter@mail.ru ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВСЕМ!

----------


## kramatory

Не работают уже ключи

----------


## Carole

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Честный, отзывчивый человек. Ключ Крипто-Про 5.0.12000 получил. Рекомендую 100%.

----------


## isкurt

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Установка прошла успешно, ответили быстро, брал на 5.0.12000

----------


## johnnyfinec

Всем добрый день!

Требуется ключ КриптоПро 5.0.12000 для macOS

----------


## roonovoorsk

Всем добра! Поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро 5.0.12000
roonoovorsk@gmail.com

----------


## johnnyfinec

Всем добрый день!

Требуется ключ КриптоПро 5.0.12000 для macOS

johnnyfinec@yandex.ru

----------


## barabamblеr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Полностью доволен. Ключ принялся, КриптоПро 5.0.12000 активировалось. Спасибо за быстрый ответ.

----------


## RATS116

Добрый день поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста RAT-my@mail.ru За ранее благодарю

----------


## RATS116

> Добрый день поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста RAT-my@mail.ru За ранее благодарю


Сорри забыл написать версию . Крипто Про 5.0.12000 КС1

----------


## Rulon_oboev

Добрый времени суток коллеги! 
Просьба поделиться ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0  (версия 5.0.12000 КС1) на Windows
Почта: crimease@yandex.ru

Заранее благодарю за помощь! Всем ДОБРА

----------


## Артем89

Добрый день! помогите с ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000    
почта 23733@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## GerаldhaL

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Рекомендую, ответили быстро. Проблем в активации версии 5.0.12000 не было все с информацией по применению!

----------


## koshak69

Всем привет. Поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро 5.0.12000
koshak69@bk.ru ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВСЕМ!

----------


## GerаldhaL

> Всем привет. Поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро 5.0.12000
> koshak69@bk.ru ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВСЕМ!


Специально для вас дублирую ссылку, маленько хотя бы поднимайте глаза вверх1c_prof @ list.ru

----------


## veshkar

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. почта veshkar@mail.ru

----------


## GerаldhaL

> Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. почта veshkar@mail.ru


И для вас, если не посмотрели выше
1c_prof @ list.ru

----------


## Olik1985

Доброе время суток! А есть криптопро ocsp client 2.0 лицензионный ключ?

----------


## iwucumоv

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ответили быстро, активация без проблем, win Server 2019 криптопро 5.0.12000

----------


## loreуra

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ 5.0.11998 сработал, рекомендую

----------


## exumusс

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Быстро ответили и быстро прислали ключ Крипто-Про 5.0.11823 все работает

----------


## Sergey_Aleks

Добрый день. скиньте пожалуйста ключик для  КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 korolev@orn.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tematch

добрый вечер! есть у кого ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на мак?? tematch@mail.ru киньте плиз...

----------


## VladSK

Нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP, напишите на почту padonag69@gmail.com

----------


## darklady

Добрый день, поделитесь ключиком от КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000, заранее Спасибо! (на rusneopro@mail.ru)

----------


## The_Gytwyk

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за ключ. Он подошел на версию 5.0.12000, на все про все, ушло 3 минуты и ключ работает

----------


## servicekkm

Добрый день ! можете поделиться ключиком для CP CPS 5.0.1.12000 R2 для  macOS  its4205@yandex.ru 
За ранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Вини-Пух

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужен бессрочный ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 R2 для MAC OS. 
Можете помочь? почта pupsik@gmx.com
Спасибо!

----------


## xagent

а ключи на КриптоПро 5 есть серверные?

----------


## xagent

народ поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 R2

----------


## ylekta

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Все по делу, объяснили и выслали ключ 5.0.12000 на Mac OS сразу, без обмана можно доверять. Спасибо

----------


## serge_2008

народ поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 R2 на почту ubf24@bk.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ahms

Добрый день! Просьба поделиться ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000
Почта buhdgu@mail.ru

----------


## qwerk

> Добрый день! Просьба поделиться ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000
> Почта buhdgu@mail.ru


Присоединяюсь к просьбе
a243b@yandex.ru

----------


## pasmit

Доброго времени!

Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12222 windows - есть ключик? 
pasmit собака mail.ru

----------


## rymhum

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Есть к разным редакциям, сейчас забрал на 5.0.12000. Все успешно и без геморроя. Цена определенно радует. Спасибо

----------


## swhоst

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ csp 5.0.12222 прислали мгновенно, все понятно и просто. Спасибо.

----------


## Mylеx

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ответили даже поздним вечером, взял ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 все проверили оперативно и честно.
Очень доволен)))

----------


## bigbon

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужен бессрочный ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 KC1 для windows.
Почта pladmin@mail.ru
Заранее большое спасибо.
Спасибо!

----------


## Sеnse73

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Забрала ключ на CSP 5.0.12000, спокойно все разъяснили, спасибо большое!

----------


## Клава

Здравствуйте!
Очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 o.ovo@mail.ru

----------


## Squirril

Добрый день, нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12222   dr.pax-life@yandex.ru.  Спасибо

----------


## windy111

Доброго дня. Нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 для Windows Server 2012 x64.
Если есть возможность, то windy@inbox.ru.

Благодарю заранее, всех благ и удачи!

----------


## Ник1988

Здравствуйте!Нужен ключ для КриптоПро СSP 5.0.12000  ,скиньте пожалуйста на почту gelobor30@gmail.com

----------


## Halfiger

Очень буду благодарен за ключ 5.0.12 halfiger.ne@gmail.com

----------


## Freedom500013

Добрый вечер! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: Freedom500013@protonmail.com

----------


## Anna1203

Здравствуйте можно ключик 5.0.11998 anett_1203@mail.ru

----------


## McUeen

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


брал на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, все работает. высылают сразу, рекомендую!!

----------


## s3332712

Добрый день. скиньте пожалуйста ключик для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС2 для MacOs s3332712@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AndyLC

Нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 andy-lc@yandex.ru

----------


## tamalеx

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все супер! Получил свой ключ Крипто-Про 5.0.12000 КС2 и активировал без проблем. Советую!

----------


## elenaAlex

Добрый день!
Нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.1200 для macOS.
Почта osipovd0201@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## orlоffnik

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Брал ключ Крипто-Про 5.0.12000 на Mac OS, прислали быстро, подошло. Подробно объяснили и помогли активировать.

----------


## aleshap

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: aleshap@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lefthand

Здравствуйте! Помогите. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту salamalo@mail.ru

----------


## CzaKus

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все гуд. Проконсультировали по установке и переактивации программы. Ключ на 5.0.12000 отправили быстро. Активация проходит!

----------


## RSBIR

Здравствуйте! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.12000 KC1 на почту j88877888@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## n95kia

Здравствуйте пришлите пожалуйста ключ
5.0.12222 KC1
999dmv@gmail.com

----------


## kologriv

Добрый день. Мжно ключик на 5.0.12000?

----------


## Радислав86

Здравствуйте! Прошу отправить ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 yckyt2020@mail.ru

----------


## eXtreen

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: extreen{@}ya.ru  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## 13am13

Добрый день! Отправьте пожалуйста ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: 13sam13@list.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## pincher88

Здравствуйте очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1. Помогите пожалуйста!!! почта -  alex_owl.79@mail.ru

----------


## Brive

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


благодарю за помощь, ответив в ночное время. серийный ключ Крипто-Про CSP КС2 5.0.12222 работает нормально

----------


## upigo

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста пару серверных лицензия на applewire@yandex.ru
Благодарю

----------


## Armageddon25

Здравствуйте очень нужен серверный ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11455 КС1. Помогите пожалуйста!!! armageddon25@mail.ru

----------


## Canno

Добрый день, обновили программу и перестал работать, включи не подходят. 
Поделитесь плиз ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1.  teamsteal@mail.ru

----------


## Славян_2008

Если не затруднит для 5.11998кс1 на pashkoff.v@gmail.com

----------


## s042017

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом КриптоПро CSP версия 5.0.12000 КС1. Почта s042017@ya.ru

----------


## Markizok

Вечер добрый коллеги. кто может поделитесь ключиком для  КриптоПро CSP 5.0. Буду при велико благодарен. livny-bolshoj@mail.ru

----------


## ARSH

Не знаю как тут нужно изворачиваться и у какого богатея просят все ключи, но ключ очень нужен, купили лицензию на крипто про, а оказалось что на серверный виндовс другая лицензия нужна. Богатеи ключей  отправьте плиз ключ кому не жалко КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1  - почта arshanic1@list.ru

----------


## 4ermakof

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru



Ответственно подошли, обращался за лицензией 5.0.12000. Прислали - и помогли в установке. Однозначно большое вам спасибо!!

----------


## lexin84

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом КриптоПро CSP версия 5.0.12000 КС1. Почта avs_bg@mail.ru

----------


## MrProxe

Здравствуйте очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1. Помогите пожалуйста!!! почта - Mr.Proxe@gmail.com

----------


## lozen

Здравствуйте очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 Почта Kadroviklozenko@yandex.ru

----------


## fallenMarco

Добрый день! Отправьте пожалуйста ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: gramaton_klerick@mail.ru

----------


## patasha

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом КриптоПро CSP версия 5.0.12000 . Почта osipovaykt@mail.ru

----------


## SeniorB

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: s.bershanakiy@mail.ru

----------


## mit333

Здравствуйте! Помогите. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на криптопро 5.0 на почту mit333@list.ru
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## contractnek

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия Крипто-Про csp 5.0.12000 KC1 все вышло. Хорошо, что помогли инициализировать лицензию и все завелось. Спасибо

----------


## Mijgan888

Добрый день! Можно ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? (mijgan888@gmail.com)
Спасибо большое!

----------


## logistic

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом КриптоПро CSP версия 5.0.12000 KC1 . Почта abuedfv2017@bk.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Toxep

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом КриптоПро CSP версия 5.0.12000 KC1 . Почта Toxep32@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## KATOD

Добрый день, поделитесь ключиком от КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000, заранее Спасибо! (на katod_d@bk.ru)

----------


## Masterok1

Добрый день! Просим поделиться ключем для крипто про csp 5.0.11455 kc1, почта Tsa_sekret_92@mail.ru, спасибо!

----------


## StasDeGraf

Добрый день! Просим поделиться ключем для крипто про csp 5.0.11998 kc1, почта stasdegraf@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## murlocotam

Добрый день.  Можно получить ключик для крипто про csp 5.0.11998, murlocotam09@gmail.com? 
Спасибо.

----------


## dimasdmb

поделитеcь ключиком пожалуйста КриптоПро CSP 5.0 mamosha999@gmail.com

----------


## Edward979

поделитеcь ключиком пожалуйста КриптоПро CSP 5.0.120000 КС 74708@list.ru

----------


## sadam444

Добрый день, прошу поделиться ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 на почту sadam444@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Ekаterina

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Взяла лицензию CSP 5.0.823 KC1. Все как договаривались и быстро. Спасибо.

----------


## antonio0810

Други и подруги,нужен ключ для 5.0.12000KC1
поделитесь пож-ста на почту aisid74@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Vik20

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на криптопро 5.0 12000 К1, почта ogonekvika@gmail.com

----------


## ZooMKDM

Всем здравствуйте. Отправьте пожалуйста ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000КС1
Либо на Крипто Про CSP 5.0.11455КС1
Почта: vasand@yandex.ru/
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Zorrо

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Без проблем активировалось 5.0.12000 KC1, большое спасибо) теперь могу нормально пользоваться!

----------


## Alexandrovi35

Други и подруги,нужен ключ для 5.0.12000KC1
поделитесь пож-ста на почту stasverkhovtsev@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## SemenGavrilob

Добрый день, нужен ключ для 5.0.12000KC1
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, на почту ynblpbka@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## CоllinGоbra

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


все ок! csp 5.0.12222 скушала ключ

----------


## Publisher

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом для 5.0.12000KC1
Почта: neft_nv@mail.ru.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## SlokobolD

Здравствуйте Помогите пожалуйста с ключом для 5.0.12000KC1
Почта: sidorov.okt@yandex.ru
Благодарю заранее

----------


## Gestapovich

Добрый день друзья! Не разу не просил ключей, но сейчас тот самый момент когда он прям очень понадобился на CSP 5.0 версии 5.0.12000 KC1. Сам пока не нашёл... Если кто поделится на почту gest_sturm@mail.ru, то буду очень благодарен и свечку в церкви за него поставлю!)

----------


## KorostelevSS

Здравствуйте Помогите пожалуйста с ключом для 5.0.11944KC1
Почта: chernoburka@gmail.com
Благодарю заране

----------


## fo011y

Клиентская 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45
Серверная  50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1


05108-Y0000-008X0-3DCTB-G8LLY
КриптоПро Office Signature


For Office Signature 2.0
0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QVZFZ-Z1LKU

----------


## красный перец

> Клиентская 4040W-20000-0168К-VQСQR-8ХН45
> Серверная  50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> 
> 
> 05108-Y0000-008Х0-3DСТВ-G8LLY
> КриптоПро Office Signature
> 
> 
> For Office Signature 2.0
> 0520W-Е000С-QVАС2-QVZFZ-Z1LКU


Давно утеряли актуальность, прежде чем копипостить старый набор цифрокода, смотрите дату выхода информации

----------


## olеnka1319

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5.0 серверный работает прекрасно. спасибо за честность!)

----------


## svvhоst

Друзья, пришлите пожалуйста рабочий ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12222 на почту shivlikov@bk.ru

----------


## svvhоst

Так за целые сутки ни кто и не прислал ключ. Понимаю, что ни у кого его нет(

----------


## kеng

Доброго всем времени суток. Прошу прислать рабочий ключ лицензии Крипто Про 5.0.12000 на почту shifutinskiy87@inbox.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Victоrnet

Привет, очень прошу ключ на 5 версию Крипто Про, скиньте на почту vvirst@inbox.ru

----------


## lomi

Всем здрасьте. То же нужен ключик на 5 версию. Кто нибудь поделитесь. u.uhin@mail.ru

----------


## kar-dinal

Приветствую всех. Прошу прислать рабочий ключ лицензии Крипто Про 5.0.12000 на почту kar-dinal@mail.ru
Очень нужен!
Спасибо!

----------


## Claytom

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все устроило, списались по почте. Рассказали про методы активации. Взял ключ 5.0.12000 - установил и заработало сразу. Спасибо!

----------


## SeregaVD

День добрый. Помогите пожалуйста с ключом для КриптоПро csp 5.0. Моя почта seregavd@rambler.ru Заранее Спасибо большое

----------


## Mbum

Помогите с ключëм на 5.0.12000 к2. почта mbum@mail.ru Заранее Спасибо

----------


## Gatlо

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все быстро и надежно, ключ лицензии КриптоПро CSP KC2 5.0.12000 работает. Ответили по всем вопросам и помогли в активации. Спасибо.

----------


## rusalenko

Помогите ключиком 5, rusalenko@mail.ru

----------


## Senn

Помогите с ключëм на 5.0 почта s_service@bk.ru Заранее Спасибо

----------


## jorick

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативно ответили и отправили код 5.0.12000. Все отлично)

----------


## mogila

Коллеги, кому не жалко, скиньте ключик на 5.0.12000., 11091877@mail.ru

----------


## Maxim114

Добрый день, есть ключ бессрочный на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 R2, просьба поделиться на maxim114@bk.ru, спасибо.

----------


## valek_bolden

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Очень быстро, написал и в течении 1-2 минут взял лицензию на 5.0.12000 для Mac. Рекомендую.

----------


## Arhiholy

Нужен ключ на 5.0.12, если остались ещё тут люди живые, на arhiholy@yandex.ru.
Прорваться сквозь переписку ботов и их погонщиков не хватило терпения.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## igaрesa

> Нужен ключ на 5.0.12, если остались ещё тут люди живые, на arhholy@yandex.ru.
> Прорваться сквозь переписку ботов и их погонщиков не хватило терпения.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


а вы случаем не тот очередной фейк?! который всюду своими розовыми глазами видит ботов

----------


## Sunnya

> Так за целые сутки ни кто и не прислал ключ. Понимаю, что ни у кого его нет(


Тоже отправил всем спамерам запрос. Ответа не было. Ключа нет на 5.0.12.

----------


## Arhiholy

> а вы случаем не тот очередной фейк?! который всюду своими розовыми глазами видит ботов


Неужели руками всё делаешь? Не верю, что такой упёртый.

----------


## ol-ol

Добрый день, есть ключ бессрочный на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 R2, просьба поделиться на ol-ol@mail.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> Неужели руками всё делаешь? Не верю, что такой упёртый.


Что делаю? Вы случаем не ошиблись адресатом...

----------


## Komatozzz

5.0.12000
Поделитесь ключиком, добрые люди. Спасибо.
Zoro911@ya.ru

----------


## svvhоst

> Тоже отправил всем спамерам запрос. Ответа не было. Ключа нет на 5.0.12.


мне за неделю, так до сих пор ни кто и не прислал, один вывод нет тут ключа. обращался из рекомендаций брал

----------


## АндрейМинин

Добрый день, помогите с ключом КриптоПроCSP 5 0.12000 KC1 на почту плиз, andreyminin1407@gmail.com
Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## volk75

Добрый день, нужен ключик КриптоПроCSP 5 0.12000 на почту можно, azotvolk75@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## KаtaeFF

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро скинули код к 5.0.12000 и все полностью пошагово объяснили что и куда, и все заработало! Спасибо большое! Рекомендую

----------


## Lecss

Добрый день. Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000
Lecs2007@yandex.ru

----------


## Rookie

Если не жалко скиньте ключик  CSP 5.0.12000 КС1
restsv@mail.ru

----------


## zаirfiser

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял сервирные ключи 4.0.9963 и 5.0.12000 подошли все два ключа, спасибо, быстро помогли в решении

----------


## SparD

Добрый день. Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000
enyasl@mail.ru

----------


## VSTgod

Добрый день. Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000
vstgod@mail.ru

----------


## алтайплем

Добрый день. Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0. Спасибо!
altayplem04@mail.ru

----------


## Pert_

Добрый день. Помогите с ключиком для Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000. Спасибо;)
fs3.v@mail.ru

----------


## srv72

Добрый день. Помогите с ключиком для Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000. Спасибо

----------


## Fox87

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом Крипто Про CSP 5 cd-rom87@mail.ru

----------


## mrjade

Добрый день, нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11453 
zasorinvlad@yandex.ru
 Спасибо

----------


## mуpehоk

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро и оперативно, помогли с получением лицензии на 5.0.12000 спасибо

----------


## RD8DR

можно ключик для 5.0 в личку?

----------


## kаvkaz

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Можно обращаться, приобрел ключ 5.0.12000 ответили быстро, чего даже не ожидала, спасибо огромное!

----------


## kаvkaz

Как бы сейчас посмотрела, ключ работает нормально, заходит на все сайты куда нужно

----------


## kаvkaz

Довольно долго штудировала просторы интернета в поисках ключа, так ничего и не смогла найти до сегодняшнего времени

----------


## Dancer386

Добрый день, нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998
evgeny_yakovenko@mail.ru
Спасибо!!

----------


## hobber

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом Крипто Про CSP 5 h68739@yandex.ru СПАСИБО

----------


## Сержиньо

Добрый день, нужен ключик КриптоПроCSP 5 0.12000 на почту можно, ribamech2014@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## igaрesa

Вы смеетесь что-ли, мне за две недели так ни кто и не отправил ключ

----------


## qpn63

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


прекрасно, быстро откликнулись и взял ключ 5.0.12000 кс1

----------


## avm581

Добрый день. Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000KC1
optct@bk.ru

----------


## fedоrchuk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Брал ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12000 KC2 все работает без замечаний, спасибо.

----------


## kepler118

Здравствуйте очень нужен ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1. почта kepler118@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## roonovoorsk

Добрый день, нужен ключик КриптоПроCSP 5 0.12000 на почту можно, roonoovorsk@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Люаза

Добрый вечер!
Можно ключ на Крипто Про Csp 5.0.12000 КС1 на почту: medform.09@bk.ru

----------


## antоgani

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все ништяк! Серийный номер крипто csp 5.0.12000 подошел с первого раза! Рекомендую!

----------


## Таисия84

Добрый день. Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000KC1 uzf-sale@mail.ru

----------


## glavbuhof

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взяла лицензию крипто про CSP 5.0.12000, в процессе установки возникли трудности, удаленно помогли решить. В результате все работает исправно.

----------


## Kosheze

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12000 кс1 izuzetan@*mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## niyazov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все окей, ключ CSP 5.0.12000 прислали буквально через пару минут, все установилось и работает

----------


## verylucky808

Помогли по адресу soft-safety@mail.ru
Оперативно ответили, отправили ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000

----------


## Vindous

Нжен ключик на последнюю версию Ivan_dv@mail.ru

----------


## zoom898

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста с ключиком на крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 makmaso@yandex.ru

----------


## elenakupr

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: elenakupr83@mail.ru

----------


## topik31

Здравствуйте.
Помогите с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12000 кс1 topik_31@mail.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## DMA12

Здравствуйте.
Помогите с сетевым ключом Криптопро 5.0.12000 yulyuluylirtyher@yandex.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## Swindlеr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Брал лицензию на Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12222, все подошло нормально, объяснили как установить все. Спасибо!

----------


## turych1

Добрый день, нужен ключик КриптоПроCSP 5 0 на почту можно, turych1@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AlekseyXMAO

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12000 ghbphfr@ngs.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## eisivixoz

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Списались, прислали ключи Криптопро 5.0.12000 КС1, объяснили. Прошло все четко и без проблем. Рекомендую!

----------


## Vindous

Здравствуйте.
Помогите с серверным ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12222 Ivan_dv@mail.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## IMDGI

Помогите с ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12222 Заранее спасибо! makey@list.ru

----------


## mate1

Помогите с ключом 5.0.12000 mate1@211.ru Спасибо!

----------


## stmika

Привет всем! подарите кому не жалко ключик на Крипто про 5.1200 . Пожалуйста! Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## amo611

Прошу помочь с ключом 5.0.12000.
Спасибо.

----------


## igaрesa

> Привет всем! подарите кому не жалко ключик на Крипто про 5.1200 . Пожалуйста! Буду очень благодарен!


такой нет версии

----------


## stmika

Привет! Подарите кому не жалко ключик на Крипто про 5.0.12000 . Пожалуйста, для работы! Буду очень благодарен! mika@stmika.ru

----------


## Brunce

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Оперативная активация ключа Криптопро csp 5.0.12000, спасибо большое!

----------


## santozo

Добрый день, прошу прислать ключ КриптоПроCSP 5 0 12 на почту , santozo@yandex.ru
Cпасибо!

----------


## vakula79

добрый день. 
поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на vakula.moscow@gmail.com

----------


## 81packet

Прошу помочь с ключом КриптоПроCSP 5.0.12000, pavel@pro81.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день, прошу прислать ключ КриптоПроCSP 5 0 12 на почту , santozo@yandex.ru
> Cпасибо!


такой нет версии

----------


## john754466446

Здравствуйте! Не найдется рабочий ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 (11635)?

----------


## cоntroll set

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


советую, помогли с активацией Криптопро 5.0.12000! все быстро и просто, объяснили как и что требуется сделать, видно, что люди понимают и разбираются. спасибо!

----------


## parubetsvv

Помогите с ключом к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000

----------


## Alexxx_N

Здравствуйте!) поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для Крипто Про CSP5  на почту 945c45ff2157@mail.ru

----------


## fo011y

Данные ключи работают, регулярно ими пользуюсь.

----------


## chabalin77

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


получил ключ Криптопро 5.0.12000 КС1 быстро и без обмана, спасибо

----------


## _Assembler

Добрый день! Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 KC1
На почту: assm@mail.ru

----------


## tushino99

Добрый день! Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 KC1
На почту: tushino911@yandex.ru

----------


## Portal72

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за ключ Криптопро 5.0, все работает

----------


## b11d11

Добрый день!
Поделитесь ключом на Криптопро 5.0, пожалуйста!
Почта kised36213@ppp998.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Mephistofel201

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12000 zkm2021@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Davoyanci

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: dav-vad@mail.ru

----------


## ZinaidaMils

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо большое! Очень удобно и быстро! Взяла лицензию Крипто-Про csp 5.0.12222 КС2

----------


## Artur66

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1? Почта: art_pod@mail.ru

----------


## Voycen

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на Крипто 5.0.12000 КС1 работает, проблем нет

----------


## solods

Добрый день! Можно ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0? Почта: solonv@mail.ru

----------


## zetinfo

хотелось бы ключик 5.0.119.98 shistko.da@gmail.com

----------


## vangelina

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на 5.0.12000 ключ активировался, рекомендую!!!

----------


## dimazikdv

здравствуйте, поделитесь ключом пожалуйста Версия  5.0.11944 КС 1 sale@rezina82.ru

----------


## Lena1968

ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 почта lena1968@list.ru

----------


## GЕORGE

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все замечательно, быстро и удобно! Криптопро ключ 5.0.12000 отправили моментально. Рекомендую.

----------


## urak72

Добрый день! Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 KC1
На почту: urak@mail.ru

----------


## OKSANA124

Добрый день! Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 KC1
На почту: KIA124@MAIL.RU

----------


## Saterkein

Добрый день! Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 KC1
На почту: saterkein@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## fominstas

Здравствуйте! Помогите с ключом для Крипто про CSP 5.0.11823 KC1 на почту: fominstas@yandex.ru

----------


## Chaknoris

Добрый день! 
Помогите с ключиком для крипто про CSP 5.0.11455 KC1
На почту: zorilek@gmail.com

----------


## igaрesa

куда так накинулись, мне уже месяц ни кто скинуть не может его

----------


## Baccarde

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Огромное спасибо, лицензия на криптопро 5.0.11635 заработала

----------


## Ry6

Здравствуйте. Помогите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, с серийным номером КРИПТОПРО CSP 5.0.11944 КС1 nsa700@yandex.ru

----------


## Karambolka00

Здравствуйте, помогите и мне лицензией, пожалуйста
CSP 5.0.1.12 КС1
sats@l-beer.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> Здравствуйте, помогите и мне лицензией, пожалуйста
> CSP 5.0.1.12 КС1
> sats@l-beer.ru


такой у программы версии нет

----------


## alkora

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста с ключиком на крипто про CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 alkora@mail.ru

----------


## prog.1c3

Всем доброго дня! Пришлите пожалуйста лицензию ключа на Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12222
Почта

slava.rybnikov.79@bk.ru

----------


## mrXАB

Привет, скиньте ключ 5.0.11823 на почту ilya.lyutyy.76@inbox.ru кому не жалко

----------


## Bеrtram

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Списались, на всех этапах поддержка и консультирование. Получил ключ криптопро 5.0.12000 без кидалова

----------


## Unine

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Получил ключ Криптопро 5.0.12000 КС1 быстро, так же оперативно его активировал. Супер!

----------


## Vоlkov

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


порядок, взял код активации CSP 5.0.11823 КриптоПро к Mac OS, ключ работает

----------


## сenteza

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Прекрасно. Все сделали быстро и понятно. Хорошо разбираются в теме и готовы помогать. Брал ключ для 5.0.11455. Рекомендую.

----------


## i love you

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взяла криптопро ключ 5.0.12222 КС2, нормально работает, спасибо

----------


## no3names

> Нашел, берите 50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49
> -----------
> Спамеры в .опу!!!


Зашёл ключ на 5.0.11998 и в Управлении лицензиями отображается.
Спасибо!

----------

kostika (26.10.2022)

----------


## igaрesa

> Сашёл ключ на 5.0.11998  в Управлении лицензиями не отображается.


50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
не играйте на ЛОХА, и не вводите людей в заблуждение, ключ проверили пишет лицензия заблокирована

----------


## uzeelonek

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все отлично, оперативно помогли и активировали код CSP Криптопро 5.0.12000, все работает, доволен работой!

----------


## natalya-pagova

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Криптопро 5.0.11455 активировалось без проблем, спасибо

----------


## IvSpartak

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все работает, мгновенная помощь с ключем для Криптопро csp 5.0.11823

----------


## Beloviilion

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо крипто ключ 4.0.9975 сработал

----------


## mofalo

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Быстро хорошо, проблем в активации криптопро 5.0 не возникло

----------


## CAJIArA

Добрый день, можно ключик для Крипто про 5.0 12000   CAJIArA@gmail.com

----------


## Zaimak

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


спасибо, ключъ Криптопро 5.0.12000 КС1 работает

----------


## Sir_Freeze

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> не играйте на ЛОХА, и не вводите людей в заблуждение, ключ проверили пишет лицензия заблокирована


Только что ввел данный ключ, КриптоПро 5.0.12000 активировался.

----------


## igaрesa

> Только что ввел данный ключ, КриптоПро 5.0.12000 активировался.


скрин в студию я вам докажу, что у вас ничего не активировалось, этот ключ уже не рабочий и не понятно, как у вас фокусы происходят

----------


## willko

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия на 5.0.12266 установилась, все работает отлично

----------


## crаzy

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все отлично, ключ CSP 5.0.12266 рабочий, активация прошла успешно.

----------


## kak@tuz

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все хорошо, ключ работает!
Ps: версия 5.0.12266 КС2

----------


## bereyver

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Оперативно ответили. Ключ криптопро 5.0.12266 с инструкцией передали. С активацией проблем не было. Спасибо! =)

----------


## VаshAlex

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все супер. Приятное и информативно общение, сопровождение до конца установки и активации ключа Криптопро 5.0.12266 КС1

----------


## mazаy

нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54

----------

Bawariya (29.09.2021), Fisherplus (22.09.2021), Gendalf76 (27.09.2021), gutentagwelt (01.10.2021), JAPeorge (24.09.2021), katrinar (24.09.2021), Luсky (22.09.2021), Mаlboro (22.09.2021), Olеchka (27.09.2021), Patсher (22.09.2021), PilokaDiz (27.09.2021), stmika (22.09.2021), Vixxi (24.09.2021)

----------


## Luсky

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


Спасибо, на 4.0.9944 подошёл этот
4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV

----------


## Patсher

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


На 4.0 работает, респект добрый человек)

----------


## Fisherplus

5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54
отлично, на 5.0.12000 ключ сработал

----------


## denfreeman

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


на 5.0.12000
Пишет истекла(
net.png

----------


## Fisherplus

> на 5.0.12000
> Пишет истекла(
> net.png


не правильно значит, что-то делаете, у меня нормально установилось, криптуха пашет с этим ключом

----------


## Mаlboro

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


У меня скушала Криптопро этот ключ, прекрасно все работает

----------


## Mаlboro

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


На 5.0.12266 он работает

----------


## kulik83

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


Ключик к 5.0.12000 подошол, спасибо за подгон. Здоровья тебе)

----------


## denfreeman

> У меня скушала Криптопро этот ключ, прекрасно все работает


Сможете посмотреть, что у Вас пишет в licmgmt.ru.msc в столбце "Срок действия" (расположение - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Crypto Pro\Shared\licmgmt.ru.msc)?

----------


## Maxim1990

Добрый день! Можете прислать ключ на версию 5.0.12266 на почту intelmax@bk.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Mаlboro

> Сможете посмотреть, что у Вас пишет в licmgmt.ru.msc в столбце "Срок действия" (расположение - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Crypto Pro\Shared\licmgmt.ru.msc)?


Срок действия пишет постоянная

----------


## prostilubov

Друзья, срочно нужен ключик к 5.0.11998 если не сложно на почту ser_dolphin@mail.ru или сюда. Дай бог Вам здоровья и удачи в наших не легких делах)))

----------


## prostilubov

> Друзья, срочно нужен ключик к 5.0.11998 если не сложно на почту ser_dolphin@mail.ru или сюда. Дай бог Вам здоровья и удачи в наших не легких делах)))


Все перепробовал не подходят.. Нужно то на один раз документы отправить на ребенка.

----------


## Kennethсaumn

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


На один комп установил 4 ключ и 5 ключ, работает нормально, сбоев не каких не наблюдаю

----------


## аssistant

> Все перепробовал не подходят.. Нужно то на один раз документы отправить на ребенка.


Судя по описанию проблема наблюдается в самом программном обеспечение, смотрите программу, проверяйте настройки

----------


## Kоstyan

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Без всяких танцев с бубнами помогли с ключом к криптопро 5.0.12266 и сразу произвели настройки которые требовались для работы

----------


## neverx

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На 5.0.12266 лицензия сработала, спасибо!

----------


## Voffkin

Всем доброго дня! Пришлите пожалуйста ключ лицензию на Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 серверная в ЛС. Спасибо.

----------


## PiBiap

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, ключ на 5.0.12000 работает. Рекомендую.

----------


## cogaka5930

Добрый день!

Можно и мне ключик от серверной 5.0.12000 кс1 на почту 1012@fin-com.net

----------


## Vladimir1968

Тоже обратился по адресу soft-safety@mail.ru
Оперативно ответили, отправили ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0 бессрочный. Все прекрасно работает! Спасибо !

----------


## Dgonny

> Нашел, берите 50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49
> -----------
> Спамеры в .опу!!!


5.0.12266 для Linux - OK!!!

----------

X Skyfight (12.10.2021)

----------


## Vixxi

> 5.0.12266 для Linux - OK!!!


у меня на Linux 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49 не работает, установил эту 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54 и сразу все заработало, класс!

----------


## katrinar

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


От души на 5.0.12266 подошёл вот этот
5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54

----------


## JAPeorge

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


Работает норм на 5.0.12266, код сразу активировался

----------


## alеx192ivan

5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54 подошол сразу на Mac OS, активация прошла

----------


## Plаtinym

> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54 подошол сразу на Mac OS, активация прошла


5.0.11455 - работает, беру в пользование

----------


## Olеchka

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


На Windows на Криптопро 5.0.12266 ключ работает

----------


## Gendalf76

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


Cпасибо на 4.0.9975 сразу установился ключ

----------


## PilokaDiz

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


на 5.0.11998 работает

----------


## yuabоr

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, все получилось установить ключ Криптопро csp 5.0.12266 на мак!)

----------


## Karwarc

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативно ответили, результат сразу - Криптопро 5.0.12000 чотко работает! Спасибо!

----------


## terleewa

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Взяла ключик для криптопро 5.0.12266, мой вопрос решили буквально за 5 минут. очень выгодно и безопасно. скономлено много времени. спасибо:)

----------


## Bawariya

> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54


Спасибо добрый друг, на 5.0.11998 работает

----------


## KаrinaSip

Подошол этот 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54



> нашел на сторонних ресурсах, свеженькие
> 4040T-G000B-K5XQZ-UM8E5-DFVLV
> 5050B-C000H-A5TWX-RTDW7-33A54

----------


## Vladich71

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро продлил ключ 5.0.12266 для мака. Написал и сразу прислали код. Активировалось без проблем. ????

----------


## Miguеl

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Доступно объяснили по активации криптопро 5.0.12266, прислали ключи, все отлично работает

----------


## maksay

Выручите ключиком на CSP-5.0.12000 пожалуйста maksay@list.ru

----------


## Un1x1

Выручите ключиком на  крипто про 5.0.11998 
Почта un11xx11@gmail.com спасибо

----------


## сhilinikov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Прислали ключ криптопро 5.0.11455, помогли его активировать, сделали все в лучшем виде. Не кинули, как это делают многие. Спасибо вам огромное!

----------


## Ромас

Добрый день! Помогите с ключом  КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 почта ozon_aginskoe@mail.ru

----------


## alextk60

Здравствуйте. Помогите с ключиком на Крипто про 5.0.11998 , почта berrka@bk.ru

----------


## DThunder

> 5.0.12266 для Linux - OK!!!


50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49

CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.

----------

=AV= (18.01.2022), Allessandro (09.02.2022), Flvbybcnh (17.11.2021), wowvolkov (18.11.2021), Вариантик (21.10.2021)

----------


## mshefin

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> 
> CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
> так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.


Пиздабол Windows 7 уже второй год не обновляется и не может поддерживать правильность работы CSP. И ключ CSP не может активизировать Tsp и Ocsp, для них идут другие ключи

----------

wоwvolkov (18.11.2021)

----------


## GIA102

Здравствуйте. Помогите с ключом на Крипто про 5.0.12266 , почта 89272380060@ya.ru

----------


## Mаximys

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> 
> CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
> так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.


Хватит вводить людей в заблуждение, этот ключ давно не работает

----------


## Mакsik777

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> 
> CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
> так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.


Не работает уже этот ключ, не на Linux не на Windows 10

----------


## GIA102

Здравствуйте. Огромная благодарность ********************* за бессрочный ключ КриптоПро. Ключ безупречно подошел и работает с версией 5.0.12266. Ещё раз спасибо!

----------

Flvbybcnh (17.11.2021), wowvolkov (18.11.2021)

----------


## Chеsnok

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> 
> CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
> так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.


уже не работает

----------


## GIA102

Здравствуйте. Огромная благодарность zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru за бессрочный ключ КриптоПро. Ключ безупречно подошел и работает с версией 5.0.12266. Ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## Boris96

> всем вышеотписавшимся вопрос... что мешает купить лицензию официально у производителя???


А то, что сама по себе КРИПТОПро даром не нужна - только вкупе с каким нибудь приложением, требующим криптоключи российского стандарта. Причём платным приложением, за котрое уже уплачены деньги. И платить ещё тысячи три за ключ к КРИПТОПро - это что то типа покупать драйвер к принтеру за отдельную сумму, да ещё совсем не символическую.

----------


## красный перец

> А то, что сама по себе КРИПТОПро даром не нужна - только вкупе с каким нибудь приложением, требующим криптоключи российского стандарта. Причём платным приложением, за котрое уже уплачены деньги. И платить ещё тысячи три за ключ к КРИПТОПро - это что то типа покупать драйвер к принтеру за отдельную сумму, да ещё совсем не символическую.


Без КРИПТОПро вы не воспользуетесь сертификатом, на компьютере не предназчены встроенные программы для работы с сертификатом, по просто ваш сертификат компьютер не распознает. И сама программа предоставляется бесплатно, платная только лицензия, чтобы программа могла распознать ваш сертификат и вы могли им воспользоваться а не просто смотреть на него и не знать что делать

----------


## Shim199422

Всех приветствую)
Кто-нибудь скинуть ключик для КриптоПро CSP )))
или прайс лист  на ключики((  
почта Shim199422@mai.ru
спасибо большое всем )))

----------


## skellbox

Здравствуйте, не равнодушных прошу откликнуться и помочь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 на почту skellbox@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## smoke_dev

Всем добра, скиньте ключ или прайс на ключи s3602224@yandex.ru

----------


## kodges

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 на почту kodges@gmail.com
Благодарствую!

----------


## kodges

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 на почту kodges@gmail.com
Благодарствую!

----------


## kodges

Сорри задвоилось ((

----------


## tsv78

Моментально помогли с лицензией К-ПРО 5.0 спасибо 
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## artur32

Добрый день, помогите с ключиком для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 на почту burn.667@mail.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## G-molniya

Получил информацию по активации в полном объеме, ключ Криптопро 5.0.12266 КС2 активировал мгновенно
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## freealex

Добрый день, помогите с ключиком для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 на почту lecahoc743@ofenbuy.com
Спасибо!!!

----------


## fоrumen

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо ключ на Криптопро csp 5.0.12000 КС1 работает

----------


## vit-fx

Ребят, скиньте мне то же плиз на vavk77(***)mail.ru

----------


## WinRаr

Активировал Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266, сопровождали по всем заданным вопросам по активации. Криптопро поставлено, все работает. Не развод!!! Спасибо большое!
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## Franky911

Доброе утро! Ключ крипто про 5.0.12000 на macos можно найти? denis.d@inbox.ru

----------


## lexa174

Красавчег!

----------


## WinRаr

> Красавчег!


От души душевно в душу...

----------


## alexadamov

Добрый день, помогите с ключиком для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12222 на почту alexadamov91@gmail.com
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Vaxtang88

Добрый день, помогите с ключиком для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12222 на почту gp6msk@inbox.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Ruslan2005

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 на почту barmalei2007@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## LEVA86

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.11998 КС1 на почту ypl1986@mail.ru
Благодарствую!

----------


## Aleksej11@

Здравствуйте, не равнодушных прошу откликнуться и помочь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 на почту plotnickijj-aleksejj@rambler.ru 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Victоr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Огромное спасибо, за помощь! Ключ лицензии Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 работает успешно

----------


## diiivan

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0R2  diiivan@inbox.ru

----------


## Cаts

Все супер! Ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 подошёл, сидел за компом и сразу все сделал. Помогли очень быстро, однозначно рекомендую!
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## fiodorof

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста с ключиком для Криптопро CSP 5.0 на почту ffiodoroff@mail.ru. Большое человеческое спасибо!!!

----------


## skellbox

Пришлите пожалуйста быстрее ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 так и ни кто не прислал за всю неделю
E-mail: skellbox@mail.ru

----------


## bugzi

Пришлите пожалуйста быстрее ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1  

```
bugziсобакаya.ru
```

очень надо спасибо, желательно серверную на MS 2008-19 спасибо

----------


## georgus

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.11455 КС1 на почту gosha.oparov@mail.ru
Благодарствую!

----------


## sijay2311

> Хватит вводить людей в заблуждение, этот ключ давно не работает


на удивление у меня сейчас активировался на 5.0.12266 w10 лицензия постоянная

----------


## Mаximys

> на удивление у меня сейчас активировался на 5.0.12266 w10 лицензия постоянная


Вероятно использовали другой способ активации, либо используете не официальную сборку операционной системы или ПО, у меня он на официальной купленной операционной системе у майкрасофт он не смог пройти активацию

----------


## oonem

> Серверный на 2 года 50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1
> версия 5.0.11998 работает


 Спасибо!

----------


## fаn_fcdk

> Спасибо!


50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
и у меня работал час назад, а сейчас уже пишет ключ заблокирован

----------


## _Rom

Приветствую, Можно ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12000 на romarianin@mail.ru

----------


## spilev

> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> и у меня работал час назад, а сейчас уже пишет ключ заблокирован


несколько часов назад работал этот ключ а сейчас уже не работает

----------


## Mоnica

Пришлите пожалуйста очень быстро ключ крипто на 5.0.12266 на почту
gena.voronkov.84@bk.ru

----------


## AlexKus

И мне плиз, пожалуйста на криптопро 5.0.12266 на почту:
aleo62@mail.ru

----------


## Froland

> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> и у меня работал час назад, а сейчас уже пишет ключ заблокирован


на версии 5.0.11944 работает

----------


## SwitchJkee

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на 5.0 (caaam@mail.ru)

----------


## hompson

> Только что ввел данный ключ, КриптоПро 5.0.12000 активировался.


50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
Подтверждаю, скачал предпоследнюю версию 5.0 R2 5.0.11455 КС1, все активировалось, серверная постоянная, СУПЕР спасибо огромное!

----------


## mylatov

у меня не один из выше перечисленных ключей не заработал на версии 5
50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1

50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49

не пойму на ЛОХОВ что ли играете или в ЗАЗЫВНЫХ, чтобы ввести форумчан в заблуждение

----------


## Kaylara

> у меня не один из выше перечисленных ключей не заработал на версии 5
> 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> не пойму на ЛОХОВ что ли играете или в ЗАЗЫВНЫХ, чтобы ввести форумчан в заблуждение


Да на ЛОХОВ играют они



> на версии 5.0.11944 работает





> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> Подтверждаю, скачал предпоследнюю версию 5.0 R2 5.0.11455 КС1, все активировалось, серверная постоянная, СУПЕР спасибо огромное!


Только, что сам посмотрел эти ключи
50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1
50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
не один не подошел

----------


## Baklamy

форум уже лег, нет на нем рабочих ключей

----------


## ctorkac

у меня тоже на 5.0.11998 не работают не какие ключи

----------


## jаshik

На Криптопро 5.0.12266 КС1 не работают

----------


## Артурчик топит

Всем кто не понял, ключи те что лежат в открытом доступе вы не сможете использоваться по понятной причине, владелец этого продукта будет просто блокировать их. Всем кто хочет найти ключи бесплатно: можете уже забыть про это.

----------


## stеrnu

Пэздаболы не работают ключи

----------


## vltz

Ставим Версию 4 - активируем и перезагружаем, ставим версию 5 - активируем и перезагружаем, все у нас постоянная лицензия 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8P82/aUGnSJcje

----------

Plagron (13.10.2021)

----------


## красный перец

> Ставим Версию 4 - активируем и перезагружаем, ставим версию 5 - активируем и перезагружаем, все у нас постоянная лицензия 
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8P82/aUGnSJcje


накладочка вышла, при установке версии 4 и перезагрузки и обновлении таким образом на 5 произойдет сброс лицензии, после этого 5 не примет не одну лицензию. Если вы внимательно читали на сайте политику активации версии 5 то вы поймете о чем речь

----------


## rafail76

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста с ключиком для Криптопро CSP 5.0 на почту rafail76@mail.ru .
Спасибо.

----------


## vltz

Прошу Вас пржде опробовать нежели утверждать .. а так частично согласен.

----------


## vltz

> накладочка вышла, при установке версии 4 и перезагрузки и обновлении таким образом на 5 произойдет сброс лицензии, после этого 5 не примет не одну лицензию. Если вы внимательно читали на сайте политику активации версии 5 то вы поймете о чем речь.


Прошу Вас пржде опробовать нежели утверждать .. а так частично согласен

----------


## mylatov

> Прошу Вас пржде опробовать нежели утверждать .. а так частично согласен


таки как раз, прежде и опробовано! сверхъестественного и завораживающего в вашем способо-предложении ничего то и нет. всего то лишь какая-то старая версия 4.0.9944 (она работает, от силы на 30%, так, как она уже старая и не актуальная, и большинство порталов по просто ее не поддерживают и требуют актуальную версию. такой же вердикт скажу по 5.0.11455. если вы хотели сделать акцент на сертифицированную и несертифицированную версии, то это не Эврика. это не дает абсолютно ничего. и сколько бы человек не пытался обмануть эту программу, не на долго все эти способы или показать круче. вы не думайте, там сидят люди, которые по вашему мнению ничего не значат. вы сегодня придумали сброс триала, через час они уже про него знают, а завтра и через неделю уже не работает. не вижу смысла продолжать дальше констатацию

----------


## Plagron

[QUOTE=vltz;649329]Ставим Версию 4 - активируем и перезагружаем, ставим версию 5 - активируем и перезагружаем, все у нас постоянная лицензия 
при обновлении до крайней 5.0.12266 активация слетает

----------


## mylatov

[QUOTE=Plagron;649671]


> Ставим Версию 4 - активируем и перезагружаем, ставим версию 5 - активируем и перезагружаем, все у нас постоянная лицензия 
> при обновлении до крайней 5.0.12266 активация слетает


я про что вам и говорила, что оно ничего не работает это, ни на одной из версиях

----------


## Jеrom

Добрый день! Пришлите пожалуйста рабочий ключ для Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12000 КС1
solin.yaroslav@bk.ru

----------


## bike-all

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста серверный ключик бессрочный для 5.0.12266, заранее благодарю. bike-all @ mail . ru

----------


## solidol

Доброго времени суток, скиньте пож-та ключик для 5.0.12000 КС1 на solidolid@gmail.com. спасибо.

----------


## Moisesyva

Добрый день други, нужен рабочий ключ CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 Криптопро, кому не безразлично, пришлите vlada.mikhalchuk @ bk.ru на почту vlada.mikhalchuk@bk.ru

----------


## Krissilen

del del

----------


## shаgaeva

Пришлите пожалуйста очень быстро ключ крипто про 5.0.12266 КС1
osshagayeva@bk.ru

----------


## fcdk*

День добрый, пришлите ключик КриптоПро 5.0.12266 почта bigrich87@bk.ru

----------


## kenli

sos sos, киньте ключиком 5.0.12266 в почту kenli85@inbox.ru

----------


## vnоyz

скиньте ключ 5.0
vnoyz@list.ru

----------


## OscarPatent

Привет, жду ключ Криптопро СSP 5.0.12000 на
oscarpatent@rambler.ru

----------


## renigal

Добрый день. Можно ключика для  5.0.12266  renigal@rambler.ru Спасибо!

----------


## spaceera

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом, Криптопро CSP 5.0.11944 на почту spaceera@yandex.ru

----------


## Senars1

Присоединяюсь нужен ключик на 5.0.12 nubik666@gmail.com

----------


## MCycrop

Пришлите ключ цсп 5.012266 на oatulin@bk.ru

----------


## Cоbra

Доброва утра, скиньте пожалуйста и мне ключик КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 ilifirov83@bk.ru

----------


## RC7LX

Здравствуйте! Очень нужен ключ.Крипто Про CSP 5.0 12000 KC1 
rc7lx@mail.ru

----------


## gmNomand

Добрый день! Очень нужен ключ.Крипто Про CSP 5.0 12000 
c_v24@mail.ru

----------


## 777vad777

Спасибо подошел на CSP 5.0.12266 W10

----------


## Саща89

Доброе утро! Пожалуйста, очень нужен ключ на Крипто Про CSP 5.0.11998  kuleshov-y@yandex.ru

----------


## dimahigh2

можно ключик на Крипто Про CSP 5.0 12000 на dimahigh@ya.ru    Спасибо!

----------


## Salman_033

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключом для 5.0.12000 КС1, почта kerimo@sevono.ru

----------


## Salman_033

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключом для 5.0.12000 КС1, почта kerimov@sevono.ru. Первый раз ошибка в почте

----------


## Антон0101960

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключом пожалуйста для 5.0.12000 КС1, почта ukomr_buh@mail.ru

----------


## evgrafNI

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключом пожалуйста для 5.0.118223. exibitt@gmail.com

----------


## ookml

Можно мне тоже ключик на 5 криптопро 400kgkml@gmail.com

----------


## vulf28

Добрый день.
Можно мне тоже ключик на Крипто Про 5 vulf28@list.ru

----------


## валет62

Нужна лицензия крипто про csp 5 0 12266 кс

----------


## NE_Kto

добрый день.
Ключ на 5.0.12000 скиньте плз
parebat324@smuvaj.com

----------


## chameleon88

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключом пожалуйста для 5.0.12000. az111213@yandex.ru

----------


## Денис78

Приветствую можно ключ для 5.0.12266 KC1    на denisok010178@yandex.ru

----------


## sminzayev

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, выручили. Лицензия криптопро КС1 CSP 5.0.12266 заработала

----------


## dracula999

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на tepesh013@gmail.com. Спасибо.

----------


## Hellenka

Добрейшего времени суток! выручите пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 bloodgirl90@mail.ru Заранее благодарю!!!!!!!

----------


## bike-all

Расходимся. Ключей ни кто не присылает :)

----------


## Anna26001

> 50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49
> 
> CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
> так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.


Подошёл к Windows 8.1 КриптоПро CSR 5.0 12000

----------

retro000 (17.02.2022), Вариантик (21.10.2021)

----------


## Terentich

Все по постам, ключ не летит в крипту
50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
Нас обьебали на ровном месте, ключ не рабочий!!!
Сейчас отпишутся пару заводил, что у них все ровно, но это не так

----------


## Uastreb

https://prnt.sc/1wsirzl ХЗ у меня прошла активация

----------


## Uastreb

> Все по постам, ключ не летит в крипту
> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> Нас обьебали на ровном месте, ключ не рабочий!!!
> Сейчас отпишутся пару заводил, что у них все ровно, но это не так


https://prnt.sc/1wsirzl Работает только что активировал, win10

----------


## Terentich

> https://prnt.sc/1wsirzl Работает только что активировал, win10


Что могу сказать - читер, у меня не заработало а у вас пошло. Великолепный везунчик, но это не на долго, чем больше афишируется ключ, больше вероятность его банана

----------


## Terentich

Факт подтвердился, я про верхний пост, один визунчик готов

----------


## ДЛима

Добрый день! Хелп ми плииииз!) поделитесь ключиком на крипто про 5.0.11998 на d.korzun@kars-nv.com

----------


## General82

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с ключом КриптоПро 5.0.12266 KutuzovMicle@yandex.ru

----------


## beleysasha

Добрый день. Поделить пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 (K) RC6. beleysasha@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## raptor981

Добрый день. Можно ключик на КриптоПро 5.0.12000, заранее благодарен. ghost.sb4@yandex.ru

----------


## Вариантик

Тоже очень нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. Заранее благодарен. yd-7059595231@yandex.ru

----------


## BaBy Cat

РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!! 
Обращалась за ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12000, быстро отозвались и за 15 минут я смогла продолжить работу в программе. Спасибо!

----------


## BaBy Cat

ПОСКРИПТУМ
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## plyton

> РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!! 
> Обращалась за ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12000, быстро отозвались и за 15 минут я смогла продолжить работу в программе. Спасибо! zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


спасибо на 5.0.12266 ключ работает

----------


## kumyshev

50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49 у меня заработало 5.0.12000 КС1

----------

alexmargo (17.11.2022), ilraf (27.10.2022), Pop-1975 (25.11.2021)

----------


## Super Bad

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49 у меня заработало 5.0.12000 КС1


у меня до сих он не заработал, пишет лицензия истекла

----------


## megapolex

Взял у них лицензию zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru на 5.0.11455 все работает великолепно. Спасибо!

----------


## bablgam

> Взял у них лицензию zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru на 5.0.11455 все работает великолепно. Спасибо!


Большое великодушие, после обращения к ним и у меня заработала версия 5.0.12000, с форума не подошли ключи

----------


## beleysasha

Доброго! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на Крипто Про 5.0.11998 на beleysasha@gmail.com

----------


## Ok'ko

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Душевно, на Криптопро 5.0.12266 КС1 лицензия работает

----------


## Termengres

Доброго! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на Крипто Про 5.0.12266 КС1 на cracken@gmx.com

----------


## Polzovatell_01

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь ключиком от крипто про 5 для Windows на почту danil.1982@mail.ru

----------


## tomme

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все честно,ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 на Mac OS активировался сразу.Ответы очень оперативные.В общем самые положительные впечатления и мои лучшие рекомендации!

----------


## dr.fros

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 KC1 (Windows) mr.pavelermak@mail.ru

----------


## Daniеl

Привет всем, дайте ключ CSP 5.0 на почту dmency@bk.ru

----------


## Hazzar

Пришлите ключ лицензии 5.0.11823 почта hazzar1987@mail.ru

----------


## Gregrup

Пришлите плийз ключик от Крипто ПРО 5.0.12000 КС1 на почту gregngrup@mail.ru

----------


## EAnt

Всем привет, поделитесь ключом на КриптоПро 5 версий для сервера на почту cembo-it@mail.ru

----------


## Yvesha78

Отправьте на почту shiminyuk@bk.ru
 ключ от Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.11732
Спасибо

----------


## trimati

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 KC1 (Windows) wolf_007@mail.ru

----------


## nmasterdrоva

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь, лицензия крипто ПРО CSP 5.0.12000 рабочая

----------


## tdeque

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ 5.0.11266 работает, благодарю за помощь

----------


## Kvostov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Большое спасибо, ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.11455 заработал

----------


## Wozyan

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 на wozyan@mail.ru

----------


## lawiwo

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Криптопро ключ CSP 5.0.12222 КС2 работает, огромная благодарочка

----------


## waleg86

Всем привет! Поделитесь ключом на криптопро 5 feii.wal@gmail.com

----------


## bochektuev

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11455 на zakazveranda@mail.ru

----------


## Циркона

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12266 KC1 (Windows) cirkona@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## ceifuho

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключик криптопро csp 5.0.12266 кс1 работает

----------


## poqjiiek

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, серверный ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.11455 КС1 подошол, работает стабильно

----------


## ivashkka

Приветствую. Сегодня купил ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 для macOS у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru Серверная версия.Все отлично - лицензия постоянная. Все честно, все работает. Не бот - реальный отзыв. Обратился к нему, так как на винду сам нашёл на 5 криптопро ключ, а вот серверную под macOS не смог откопать.

----------


## logist1

Парни, пожалуйста, поделитесь ключем на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12266 Win provincial@mail.ru

----------


## bruisekk

> работает ключ лицензии от 4 для 5
> пробуйте
> 40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0
> 40400-00000-11111-00NHL-372FM
> 40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6
> 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86


Спасибо, здоровья, счастья и любви!

----------


## igaрesa

> Спасибо, здоровья, счастья и любви!


Сожалению они уже все закончились

----------


## bаurzhan

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 для macOS у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru Серверная версия.Все отлично - лицензия постоянная. Все честно, все работает. Не бот - реальный отзыв. Обратился к нему, так как на винду сам нашёл на 5 криптопро ключ, а вот серверную под macOS не смог откопать.


Спасибо за подгон, взял ключ криптопро csp 5.0.12266 для Windows, проверил и правда работает

----------


## Махириус

Добрый день !  нужен  ключ на  крипто  про 5.0.12222 на Windows.  dominator.mahir@gmail.com 
Спасибо

----------


## Dan2021

прошу мне прислать ключик fake788774443.fake@yandex.ru

----------


## medvedak

Люди добрые )) помогите ключиком на крипто про 5.0.12000 КС1 info@best-statusi.ru
Спасибо

----------


## gotya

тоже буду очень признателен за ключик - gotya@bk.ru

----------


## vltz

> таки как раз, прежде и опробовано! сверхъестественного и завораживающего в вашем способо-предложении ничего то и нет. всего то лишь какая-то старая версия 4.0.9944 (она работает, от силы на 30%, так, как она уже старая и не актуальная, и большинство порталов по просто ее не поддерживают и требуют актуальную версию. такой же вердикт скажу по 5.0.11455. если вы хотели сделать акцент на сертифицированную и несертифицированную версии, то это не Эврика. это не дает абсолютно ничего. и сколько бы человек не пытался обмануть эту программу, не на долго все эти способы или показать круче. вы не думайте, там сидят люди, которые по вашему мнению ничего не значат. вы сегодня придумали сброс триала, через час они уже про него знают, а завтра и через неделю уже не работает. не вижу смысла продолжать дальше констатацию


Данный способ отлично работает какой год, и на десятках рабочих станциях никаких проблем, несете в своем сообщении полный бред .. учите матчасть

----------


## vltz

Обновлю свой пост на зависть скупым барыгам кто пытается продать ключ для КриптоПро. Скачать набор тут https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8P82/aUGnSJcje
Напоминаю о тои как это работает. Если у вас установлен КриптоПро любой версии удаляем, компьютер перезагружаем. Устанавливаем КриптоПро 4 из архива - регистрируем серийником - 4040K xxxx - перезагружаем компьютер. Ставим версию КриптоПро 5 из архива регистрируем серийником 50500 ххххххх - перезагружаем компьютер. Все работает. Злопыхатели и кривые руки прошу мимо.

----------

jakubin (30.10.2021)

----------


## mylatov

> Обновлю свой пост на зависть скупым барыгам кто пытается продать ключ для КриптоПро. Скачать набор тут httрs://сlоud.mаil.ru/рubliс/8Р82/аUGnSJсjе
> Напоминаю о тои как это работает. Если у вас установлен КриптоПро любой версии удаляем, компьютер перезагружаем. Устанавливаем КриптоПро 4 из архива - регистрируем серийником - 4040K xxxx - перезагружаем компьютер. Ставим версию КриптоПро 5 из архива регистрируем серийником 50500 ххххххх - перезагружаем компьютер. Все работает. Злопыхатели и кривые руки прошу мимо.


Матчасть тут совершенно не причем обсолютно, способ работал, лет 5 назад, но сейчас он утратил свою актуальность

----------


## Marat1337

Добрый день, можно ли приобрести бессрочный ключ на крипто про CSP 5.0.12266 КС1? почта maratzhirikovih@mail.ru

----------


## lilyapо

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 для macOS у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru Серверная версия.Все отлично - лицензия постоянная. Все честно, все работает. Не бот - реальный отзыв. Обратился к нему, так как на винду сам нашёл на 5 криптопро ключ, а вот серверную под macOS не смог откопать.


Спасибо дружище по братски, у меня теперь тоже заработал ключ на Криптопро 5.0.12266

----------


## saniok14

Господа, пожалуйста, поделитесь ключем на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12266 пытаюсь MAC подружить с софтом jekin05@gmail.com

----------


## andrewvakushin

> Нашел, берите 50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49
> -----------
> Спамеры в .опу!!!


elementary OS подошел! Спасибо!

----------

l@mer (16.11.2021), Milan35 (30.10.2021)

----------


## igaрesa

> elementary OS подошел! Спасибо!


Интересно как, если выше люди пишут, что он не работает

----------


## Milan35

И мне подошел. Пока работает норм. Скрин не получается прикрепить.

----------


## Milan35

Спасибо от души!

----------


## igaрesa

> Спасибо от души!


Душевно в душу, вы счастливчик, но жалко, что не на долго

----------


## GoodKeek

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все четко, криптопро csp 5.0.12266 КС1 активировалось ключиком. Благодарочка

----------


## IvanTaranof

Люди добрый, всем привет! Как активировать КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998?

----------


## fоrumen

> Люди добрый, всем привет! Как активировать КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998?


вам сюда 
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## Froxy

> вам сюда 
> zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Баратан, респект тебе братски. У меня криптопро 5.0.12266 КС1 теперь заработал

----------


## Gemp

> вам сюда 
> zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Спосиба бро, ключ криптапро csp 5.0.12000 работает

----------


## Дмитрий2002

Добрый день.
Нужен ключик на крипто про 5.0.11455 КС 1.
Спасибо , qw2002@ya.ru

----------


## venompro

Добрый день.
Нужен ключик на крипто про 5.0.12266 КС1
Очень буду благодарен, winvenom@mail.ru

----------


## currantsv

Добрый день.
Нужен ключик на крипто про CSP 5 0R 2.001055
Очень буду благодарна

----------


## currantsv

> Добрый день.
> Нужен ключик на крипто про CSP 5 0R 2.001055
> Очень буду благодарна


 currant@mail2k.ru

----------


## Pomelo

Нужна лицензия на Крипто Про 5.0.12000. У кого у есть - сбросьте на почту m_dob@list.ru  ПЖЛ

----------


## Ninusуa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 для macOS у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru Серверная версия.Все отлично - лицензия постоянная. Все честно, все работает. Не бот - реальный отзыв. Обратился к нему, так как на винду сам нашёл на 5 криптопро ключ, а вот серверную под macOS не смог откопать.


Спасибо добрый человек, помогли с ключем криптопро csp 5.0.12000 все заработало

----------


## VIPJeKa

Всех приветствую! Нужна лицензия на Крипто Про 5.0.12000. У кого есть? Скиньте на почту пожалуйста! jeka-malysh89@rambler.ru

----------


## Mistrall01

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите пожалуйста с лицензией на Крипто Про 5.0.12000 для Windows, скиньте на почту rtraitor@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## googromen

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял на Криптопро цсп 5.0.12266 КС1 лицензию, нормально ввелась в программу без сбоев, спасибо

----------


## nepredon

Скиньте пожалуйста серверную лицензию на Криптопро цсп 5.0. nepredon@mail.ru

----------


## ovkadm

добрый день помогите пожалуйста с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12000

----------


## ovkadm

добрый день помогите пожалуйста с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12000 ovkadm@mail.ru

----------


## Grek1412

Добрый день.
Нужен ключик на крипто про 5.0.12266 КС1
Очень буду благодарен, grek1412@mail.ru

----------


## byldоzer

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо ключ работает Криптопро csp 5.0.12000 ОС Windows, респект!

----------


## Dimka524

пожалуйста, поделитесь ключtм на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12266
startsev777@mail.ru

----------


## VadimKiselev

пожалуйста, поделитесь ключtм на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000
vadim_kiselev@mail.ru

----------


## Soulfresh

Здравствуйте! Могли бы мне тоже ключик отправить, а то без него как без кислорода! Заранее, благодарю!

----------


## Soulfresh

> Здравствуйте! Могли бы мне тоже ключик отправить, а то без него как без кислорода! Заранее, благодарю!


забыл указать почту: soulfresh@mail.ru

----------


## Wano87

нужен ключ 5 engelik87@mail.ru

----------


## RahmZeus

[QUOTE=Super Bad;651805]у меня до сих он не заработал, пишет лицензия истекла
Странно. Из всех, эта встала со сроком Постоянная

----------


## Butterfly77

Добрый день.
Нужен ключик на Крипто Про 5.0.12266 
jenia.r@mail.ru

----------


## krapenon

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 получена, всё чётко. Так же ответили на все мои дополнительные вопросы) Спасибо!!

----------


## iDemS

Добрый день! Помогите ключом на крипто-про 5.0.12000 КС1 
idems.91@gmail.com

----------


## Andypower

Будьте так добры, дайте ключик на Крипто Про 5.0.12266, на почту
frontpager@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо!!

----------


## scorp881111

Пожалуйста подкинте ключ для крипто про 5 на почту scorp881111@ya.ru

----------


## SPan4боб

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо друг, ключ CSP Криптопро 5.0.12000 работает!!!!

----------


## IvanM

Добрый день , помогите с ключом  почта 1981ivan@rambler.ru .  заранее спасибо   и плюсик в карму.

----------


## wokep

Люди добрые, скиньте пожалуйста ключик для Крипто Про 5.0.12266 серверная
на cryptopro1@mail.ru
Заранее грамадное спасибочки

----------


## ulizovs

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Громейшее спасибо за ключ криптопро КС1 5.0.12266, всё работает ништяк

----------


## rrruslan116

> У меня только эта подошла: 50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1 - TLS сервер


Спасибо, Добрый Человек!
подожна на версию 5.0.11455 на Windows server 2008

----------


## Alex_007

Добрый день, форумчане!
Если богаты ключем на KC1 5.0.11998, будьте добры, поделитесь пожалуйста!
Буду очень благодарен!
почта: hookahlifeopt@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!
с Уважением, Алекс

----------


## Крис73

Ребята, всем привет, пожалуйста сбросьте ключ для Крипто Про 5.0.12266, выручите пожалуйста на почту k.velden@mail.ru. За ранее благодарю.

----------


## Vitus73

Приветствую!
Скиньте пожалуйста ключ CSP Криптопро 5.0.12000 КС1 на ksuba4@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## vitоmin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял ключ для Windows Server 2012 криптопро csp 5.0.12266 КС1, программа скушала ключ сразу и заработала. Не кидалово, спасибо, что откликнулись

----------


## Раиля

Добрый день. Буду благодарна если поделитесь ключом на Криптопро СSP 5.0.12000 на почту railya-valeeva@mail.ru.

----------


## росинфотех

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на версию 5.0.12000
Спасибо большое заранее! [email]netmaster2005@mail.ru

----------


## Андрей_25

Доброго времени суток, прошу помочь с ключиком на CSP Криптопро 5.0 12222 КС1
Адрес эл. почты: strel_aa@inbox.ru

----------


## KainMS

Доброго дня. 
Помогите пожалуйста с ключиком для 5.0.12000.KC1, все голову уже сломал. :( 
почта kain.incoming@gmail.com

----------


## KainMS

Здравстуйте. Помогите пожлауйста с ключем на 5.0.12000 KC1, почта kain.incoming@gmail.com 
Всю голову уже сломал :(

----------


## KainMS

> Здравстуйте. Помогите пожлауйста с ключем на 5.0.12000 KC1, почта kain.incoming@gmail.com 
> Всю голову уже сломал :(


глюканул браузер, 2 сообщения аж написал разных :((

----------


## defrag88

Доброго дня. Если можно пожалуйста мне тоже ключик потребовался. batov.vf@gmail.com

----------


## mr.mixa

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с ключем на 5.0 почта sir.mixa@gmail.com

----------


## Curt_Cob

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с ключем на 5.0((( почта mr_jordison@mail.ru

----------


## lolz



----------


## stas4356

Добрый день. Буду благодарен если поделитесь ключом на Криптопро СSP 5.0.12000 на почту stas4356@mail.ru

----------


## Мадина15

поделbсь ключиком на почту yliabockatueva@gmail.com

----------


## Мадина15

Здравствуйте. Помогите с ключом на Крипто про 5.0.12266 , почта yliabockatueva@gmail.com

----------


## Mystickal

Здравтсвуйте. Помогите с ключом пожалуйста на КриптоПро 5.0.12266, почта mmakarr777@gmail.com

----------


## Imil47

Здравствуйте. Помогите с ключом пожалуйста на КриптоПро 5.0.12266 желательно бессрочную. почта imil47@bk.ru

----------


## Ninusуa VG

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Быстро помогли с активацией ключем для Криптопро 5.0.12266. Работает все, спасибо!!

----------


## chechelnitskiу

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.11222 заработал. Большущее спасибо

----------


## dekstersina

Добрый день! Нужен ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12000
Помогите, пожалуйста, буду очень признательна

----------


## dekstersina

> Добрый день! Нужен ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12000
> Помогите, пожалуйста, буду очень признательна


моя почта e_cruella@mail.ru

----------


## Victоrwix

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12000 KC2, активировалось на УРА!!

----------


## feers

Нужен ключ 5.0.12000 КС1 заранее спасибо feers@inbox.ru

----------


## sgeneral

Доброго времени суток!
Нужен ключ 5.0.11635 или выше на почту sgeneral@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## nikita132

Здравствуйте. Помогите с ключом на Крипто про 5.0.12266 , почта nikitashubin812@mail.ru буду благодарен

----------


## Trainer

Доброго времени! А ключик на TLS сервер Крипто про 5.0 есть у кого?  edg-trainer@mail.ru  Буду благодарен если кто пришлет, заранее спасибки..

----------


## Ришат Наилевич

Добрый день. Мне бы тоже ключик если можно)) Rishat-FOX@rambler.ru

----------


## matildа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ Крипто-Про 5.0.12266 KC1 заработал, вам спасибо за помощь!

----------


## waхgem

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Оперативно помогли с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266, всё заработало

----------


## AAlexAA

Добрый день, нужен ключик КриптоПроCSP 5 0.12000 на почту можно, lullasnork@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kilian

Здравствуйте. Буду очень благодарен за ключик для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12266 KC1 Почта: shulepov.e.arm@gmail.com
Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь.

----------


## artsi

Приветствую. Скиньте пожалуйста  актуальный ключик  на  artsi81@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## tasya-lon

Добрый день, пожалуйста, нужен ключик КриптоПроCSP 5 0.12000 на почту можно, tasya-lon@yandex.ru

Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## bоtiQ

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Огромное спасибо за быструю помощь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 для сервера. Все подошло и отлично работает

----------


## Hao2009

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста с ключом Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12000. Почта ark1286196@yandex.ru

----------


## swo1

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста с ключом Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12000. Почта kapralov@it-office.msk.ru

----------


## Greench

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста с ключом Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12000. Почта greench.1@mail.ru

----------


## ruba444

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста с ключом Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12000. почта ruba_sergey@mail.ru

----------


## Jsdon298740

Здравствуйте. Помогите с ключиком на крипто про 5 r2. jason_akon@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## крoшка

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ крипто про csp 5.12266, заработал нормально

----------


## Михай73

Доброй ночи форумчане. Выручите ключиком для крипто про csp 5.12266) за ранее спасибо. miwanya37@mail.ru

----------


## AvolginX

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста с ключом Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12266 КС1. Почта avolginx@gmail.com

Спасибо! )

----------


## SYЕ77

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 для macOS у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru Серверная версия.Все отлично - лицензия постоянная. Все честно, все работает. Не бот - реальный отзыв. Обратился к нему, так как на винду сам нашёл на 5 криптопро ключ, а вот серверную под macOS не смог откопать.


Спасибо добрые люди, что помогли ключиком Криптопро 5.0.12266 КС1 на Mac OS работает без танцев с бубнами. Рекомендую!

----------

wоwvolkov (18.11.2021)

----------


## wowvolkov

> 50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49
> 
> CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
> так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.


Ты лучший! Спасибо ;)

----------


## wоwvolkov

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV69
> 
> CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
> так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.


Ошибочно написал благодарность, увидел ключ и сразу обрадовался и решил по благодарить

----------


## wоwvolkov

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> 
> CSP 5.0.12000 для Windows 7- OK!!!
> так же TSP,OCSP,Winlogon и везде срок действия Неограничен.


Почему-то при ввадении в программу пишет ключ лицензия истекла, ключ уже не актувальный

----------


## Sovest'ь

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял ключ Криптопро CSP 5.012000 КС2 все работает, буду обращаться

----------


## wowvolkov

> Ошибочно написал благодарность, увидел ключ и сразу обрадовался и решил по благодарить


да не, поставил ключ и после этого поблагодарил. 
Всем успеха!)
крипта.JPG

----------


## Gybkа

> да не, поставил ключ и после этого поблагодарил. 
> Всем успеха!)
> крипта.JPG


пиздабол советский, маэстролог photoshopa. видно, как подмазано слово постоянная - если ключ рабочий должно быть написано бессрочная либо дата времени действия самого ключа, слова TLS не должно быть. так что не канает такой ключ у меня

----------


## wowvolkov

> должно быть написано бессрочная либо дата времени действия самого ключа


либо дата действия, либо постоянная! не нервничай с утра. если у тебя КС 2 то и не пойдет ключ

----------


## wowvolkov

я тут вообще сам с собой переписываюсь))))) админы приколисты. типа я сам свои слова опровергаю.....хахахахахах
удалили бы уже тогда сообщение на 101 странице и не заморачивались писать от чужих акков

----------


## Gybkа

> либо дата действия, либо постоянная! не нервничай с утра. если у тебя КС 2 то и не пойдет ключ


ты ибаноед, причом тут твой КС 2? он не влияет на ключ, к примеру дата действия лицензии должна быть до 18.11.2021 так же, как у тебя на триале или бессрочно. постоянно нет понятия у лицензии ее программа не определяет, как бессрочно

----------


## wowvolkov

погугли если нихера не знаешь не пизди

----------


## Gybkа

> погугли если нихера не знаешь не пизди


что гуглить, почему КСС2 не может принять ключ? программа для тупорыликов там все легко и просто

----------


## Pin4еr

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть страницу и брать пользоваться?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B  Посмотреть сообщение
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 0520Q-Е000С-QVАС2-QVZFZ-Z1LКU
> 0520G-70007-40АС2-40РDG-F45DV
> 0520S-В000G-44АС2-44НD6-NLВ73
> # For OCSP Client 2.0
> ...


На 5.0.11998 из этой сборки зашёл ключик

----------

Stalker_e30 (16.12.2021)

----------


## lukasto

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть страницу и брать пользоваться?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B Посмотреть сообщение
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 0520Q-Е000С-QVАС2-QVZFZ-Z1LКU
> 0520G-70007-40АС2-40РDG-F45DV
> 0520S-В000G-44АС2-44НD6-NLВ73
> # For OCSP Client 2.0
> ...


от души друг, выручил на 5.0.12266 ключ сработал

----------


## SVAVGЕ

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть страницу и брать пользоваться?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B Посмотреть сообщение
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 0520Q-Е000С-QVАС2-QVZFZ-Z1LКU
> 0520G-70007-40АС2-40РDG-F45DV
> 0520S-В000G-44АС2-44НD6-NLВ73
> # For OCSP Client 2.0
> ...


Криптопро ключ 5 подошёл к Windows Server 2016

----------


## WLRaptor

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть страницу и брать пользоваться?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B Посмотреть сообщение
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 0520Q-Е000С-QVАС2-QVZFZ-Z1LКU
> 0520G-70007-40АС2-40РDG-F45DV
> 0520S-В000G-44АС2-44НD6-NLВ73
> # For OCSP Client 2.0
> ...


на криппро csp 5.0.11455 работает

----------


## Zernicky

> На 5.0.11998 из этой сборки зашёл ключик


Дружище спасибо тебе, работает на 5.0.11823

----------


## JеsseLap

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть страницу и брать пользоваться?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B Посмотреть сообщение
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 0520Q-Е000С-QVАС2-QVZFZ-Z1LКU
> 0520G-70007-40АС2-40РDG-F45DV
> 0520S-В000G-44АС2-44НD6-NLВ73
> # For OCSP Client 2.0
> ...


На 5.0 работает, спасибо

----------


## Kuntalak

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть страницу и брать пользоваться?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B Посмотреть сообщение
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 0520Q-Е000С-QVАС2-QVZFZ-Z1LКU
> 0520G-70007-40АС2-40РDG-F45DV
> 0520S-В000G-44АС2-44НD6-NLВ73
> # For OCSP Client 2.0
> ...


Спасибо ключе заработал на КриптоПро 5.0.12000

----------


## Geonic

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Лицензия Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 KC1 встала как родная, спасибо!!

----------


## Anaemia

Добрый времени суток.
Нужен ключик на крипто про 5.0.12266, win 10
Очень буду благодарна, valerie-tokareva@yandex.ru

----------


## Naftalin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Супеерр! Лицензионый ключ лицензии подошол к версии Криптопро CSP 5.0.12000 KC1. Благодарна вам за помощь!

----------


## KorHor

Здравствуйте!
Опубликованные ключи в Криптопро CSP 5.0.12000 уже не работают:(
У кого-то есть действующие ключи? Можете поделиться?

----------

las (23.11.2021)

----------


## Leоntiev

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия подошла на СКЗИ Криптопро CSP KC2 5.0. 11455,все заработало

----------


## snegоvik

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Криптопро лицензия 5.0.12266 активировалось, работает :) и спасибо за отзывчивость!

----------


## tohaha

Помогите пожалуйста с ключем Крипто про CSP 5.0.12266 anton_nsk@list.ru

----------


## las

Помогите пожалуйста с ключем Крипто про CSP 5.0.12266 happy_kitten@list.ru

----------


## Zоrro1980

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за быстрый и оперативный ответ на мою проблему и помощь в получении ключа Криптопро csp 5.0.12266. Желаю вам успехов, буду обращаться по вопросам!!

----------


## Сергей_ДВ

Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на serg.motorin2017@yandex.ru . Спасибо.

----------


## SergM008

Ключиком на КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.11455 Серверная, кто нибудь может помочь?
taimabox@gmail.com

----------


## kuzinnv

Друзья, не могли бы вы поделиться ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1. На сайте она раздаётся с индексом R2. Почта: nvkuzin@gmail.com. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ORALO

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Информацию на мои вопросы получил в полном объёме. Ключ Криптопро 5.0.12266 сразу активировался и я смог с ним работать. Спасибо за поддержку.

----------


## Valentinvmsk

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с ключом на КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 на vvv_sm@mail.ru . Спасибо.

----------


## laрipdus

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо большое, ключ Криптопро CSP КС1 5.0.12266 получен, программа работает нормально в штатном режиме!!

----------


## Рубен Рыбник

Чистка реестра уже не работает?

2 раза всё удалял но не помогло

----------


## igaрesa

> Чистка реестра уже не работает?
> 
> 2 раза всё удалял но не помогло


Нет не работает, я дочистился реестр и подпись удалилась с реестра и флешки. Винда после перезагрузки колом встала пришлось устанавливать

----------


## anga33520

50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49
Работает на Mac OS Криптопро CSP КС1 5.0.12000

----------

Al_exe_yka (19.12.2022), Samag0n (06.12.2021), sokoff (08.12.2022)

----------


## igaрesa

> 50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> Не работает на Mac OS Криптопро CSP КС1 5.0.12000


уже не работает, обновите Мас OS до актуальной сборки, так как криптонабор про требует для работы актуальную сборку

----------


## Legoosete

Под Макосом уже не работают не какие ключи

----------


## Pornesso

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Большущее спасибо, лицензия на Криптопро csp 5.0.12330 сработала, программа вновь стала работать!!

----------


## Dyukevic

Добрый день, поделиться пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПРО 5.0 12330 КС1, почта dyukov17@mail.ru

----------


## чистя

Добрый день, поделиться пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПРО 5.0 12330 КС1, почта chistyakov-iv@mail.ru

----------


## Gezmyk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 TLS - сервер заработал на Windows Server 2019 благодарю за помощь

----------


## apollon3000

Добрый день, поделиться пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПРО 5.0 12330 КС1, почта prestige.kompany@gmail.com

----------


## y0hm

Здравствуйте! Прошу поделиться ключём для КриптоПРО 5.0.12000, почта es@itsprt.ru, спасибо!

----------


## oksana118

Добрый вечер!Прошу поделиться ключём для КриптоПРО 5.01.12000 КС1, почта oksana118@yandex.ru, спасибо!

----------


## jagunda

Ключъ КриптоПро 5.0.12000 работает, спасибо вам за это

----------


## jagunda

Обращалась по адресу zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## kandos

Добрый день, поделиться пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПРО 5.0 12000, почта sashverb@gmail.com

----------


## Torg&znak

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Душевно благодарен специалистам своего дела, незамедлительно помогли с лицензией на Криптопро версию 5.0.12330 КС1. Всех с наступающими новогодними праздниками!

----------


## Samag0n

> 50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49
> Работает на Mac OS Криптопро CSP КС1 5.0.12000


Работает. Спасибо. Win 10/ Версия криптоПро 5.0.12000

----------


## Bizlеn

> 5О5ОО-ОООО7-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> Не работает на Mac OS Криптопро КSP КС1 5.0.12000


Опроверженный факт, но это так



> Работает. Спасибо. Win 10/ Версия криптоПро 5.0.12000


Извините, но без благодарности, без полезный пост, работал пока не заблокировали, но как опять выпустили новый апгрейд версии, все ключики проредили и не подходят, по пробовал под линуксом и виндуосом - не хотят работать

----------

kyrchatov (06.12.2021)

----------


## eldorada

Помогите пожалуйста с ключем Крипто про CSP 5.0.12266 eldorada@mail.ru

----------


## ~XXX~

> Опроверженный факт, но это так
> 
> Извините, но без благодарности, без полезный пост, работал пока не заблокировали, но как опять выпустили новый апгрейд версии, все ключики проредили и не подходят, по пробовал под линуксом и виндуосом - не хотят работать


Плюсую, тоже не работает под windows server

----------


## kyrchatov

нет не работает и у меня

----------


## lasto4ka

Не работают уже ключики...

----------


## Grezly

> 5О5ОО-ОООО7-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> на Mac OS Криптопро CSP КС1 5.0.12000


Не работает уже на маке

----------


## Manskulу

> Не работает уже на маке


на macOS Catalina 10.15 (19A583) не принимает тоже ключик

----------


## notik_82

> 5О5ОО-ОООО7-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49
> на Mac OS Криптопро CSP КС1 5.0.12000


на Криппро 5.0.10874 тоже уже не работает

----------


## garrik_777

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 подошла без бубнов и танцев, спасибо за помощь

----------


## Igor3990288

У кого есть ключ на 5.0.12330??? выручите пожалуйста. можно на почту igoisap@yandex.com

----------


## jirаf1979

> У кого есть ключ на 5.0.12330??? выручите пожалуйста. можно на почту igoisap@yandex.com


перед вашим постом адрес, туда постучитесь

----------


## nenzy

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на сертифицированной Криптопро 5.0.11455 работает. Спасибо вам за ключ!

----------


## IrenAdler1981

> Лицензия для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 подошла без бубнов и танцев, спасибо за помощь


Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12330 на почту vladlavrov1@mail.ru

----------


## streetcar

Добрый день. Ищу ключ активации КриптоПро Версия плагина: 2.0.14368 Версия криптопровайдера: 5.0.12330
почта streetcartest2@gmail.com или в личные сообщения. Заранее спасибо
Ключ нужен для единоразового использования, подать заявление в налоговую (живу далеко, нужно дистанционно)

----------


## garrik_777

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12330 на почту vladlavrov1@mail.ru


поделиться не смогу, у меня у самого ключ тогда не будет работать, напишите сами узнайте

----------


## Breakrol

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за быструю помощь, очень срочно надо было записать документ, но программа закончилась, помогли с лицензией Криптопро csp 5.0.12330 КС1 прям мгновенно. Луйкос)

----------


## sheihat

Крипто про csp 5.0.11455 может кто ни будь поделиться ключиком на vnasdobro@gmail.com

----------


## za 180 o.m.i.b

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Респект добрые люди, ключи Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 KC1 подошёл, сразу активировал

----------


## KRS_Maxs

А моно и мне ключик Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 KC1

----------


## Old grаnny

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Огромное спасибо много уважаемый человек за помощь с ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 ключ встал нормально

----------


## KRS_Maxs

SQlit Спасибо!!!

----------


## H8uall

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на на крипто про csp 5.0  на почту h8ual1@mail.ru

----------


## lnt

Очень нужен ключик на на крипто про csp 5.0
vailend-2017@yandex.ru

----------


## Apollon74

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком от крипто про CSP 5 для Windows 10 на почту: kok9090@yandex.ru

----------


## volkmax777

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком от крипто про CSP 5 на почту: ushatpomoyev@yahoo.com

----------


## sieluvaras

Добрый день. 
Поделитесь ключиком от КриптоПро 5,пожалуйста, на почту sieluvaras@aol.com.

----------


## alexes2

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом для Крипто ПРО 5.0.12330 КС , Заранее благодарен
почта alexsv_05@mail.ru

----------


## doc_76

Добрый день, помогите с ключом для Крипто ПРО 5.0.12330 КС ...Очень нужно сегодня,  Заранее благодарен
моя почта doclukas76@yandex.ru

----------


## agennt90

Добрый день, очень нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 Серверная. Был бы очень признателен, почта: agennt90@mail.ru

----------


## na berlin

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


все прозрачно и доступно, ответили мне на вопросы затрагивающие активацию и я забрал ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. благодарю за незамедлительную помощь

----------


## expеrt

SQlit спасибо ключ сработал

----------


## JohnDoeMi

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330

----------


## JohnDoeMi

find2003@mail.ru

----------


## Liveclub

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 работает

----------


## klon_50

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330
почта smartomsk@rambler.ru

----------


## win32html12

Скиньте ключ Крипто Про 5.0 12330 bodaibogold@yandex.ru

----------


## nelisar778

Скиньте ключ Крипто Про 5.0 12000 КС1 nelisar778@ningame.com

----------


## Boomer320

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1
почта andr_lay@mail.ru

----------


## gondon

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо дружище, лицензия Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 подошла и сразу заработала

----------


## tonoak

Добрый день, очень нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 Серверная если не трудно

----------


## Lyubochka

гондон большое тебе спасибо за рекомендацию, требовалась на сервер лицензия Криптопро 5.0.12266 КС2, обратилась по адресу из твоей записи и мне незамедлительно помогли

----------


## Tom Grey

Прошу Вас помочь мне с ключём для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Почта: tom-grey@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ninel.noname

Добрый день. Помогите с ключом, пожалуйста! Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1
Почта noname.black.cat@yandex.ru

----------


## mr_ilgar

Ребята поделитесь ключиком на криптопро csr 5.0.12330 
почта nurik_21@mail.ru
Заранее Благодарен

----------


## DenisSAM

Добрый день, очень нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1
Почта sambar2010@mail.ru

----------


## Жирок

Доброго дня! Поделитесь ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, пожалуйста! на почту tr0ublemaker@yahoo.com

----------


## леонид1959

Всем здравствуйте! Поделитесь ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, пожалуйста, пожалуйста! на почту shvachkala1959@mail.ru

----------


## svctlt

Доброго дня! Поделитесь ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, пожалуйста! на почту gm@task1c.ru

----------


## Buscars

> LimpMass 
> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


gondon, как всегда выручает. не только при нежелательной беременности, но и полезной ссылкой на ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1, спасибо ключ работает

----------


## Ref03

Какой сейчас крипто 5.0 про видит эцп генерированные в фнс на рутокен2.0?         5.0.12000 не видит их.   какой лучше установить?  установочный файл и ключик бы.   679949@mail.ru

----------


## красный перец

> Какой сейчас крипто 5.0 про видит эцп генерированные в фнс на рутокен2.0?         5.0.12000 не видит их.   какой лучше установить?  установочный файл и ключик бы.   679949@mail.ru


Все версии видят, системные файлы проверяйте, ищите проблему в них, мог половину вирус ставить, что вы даже и не заметите, а система будет нормально работать

----------


## Shumkov_yu

Можете пожалуйста ключик скинуть от КриптоПро CSP  5.0.12330 КС1 
Paradox0@yandex.ru

----------


## KiIIMeSoftly

Всем здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, очень нужно i.j@inbox.ru

----------


## kucha25

Товарищи! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, solodovster@gmail.com

----------


## William`s

> LimpMass
> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, лицензия Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 встала как родная, серверная винда

----------


## magistr89

Друзья, пришлите ключик ;) magistr89@narod.ru 5.0.12330

----------


## mytarev

Всем здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, очень нужно mytarev.a@mail.ru

----------


## celо4ka

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ криптопро csp 5.0.12000 c работала, спасибо вам

----------


## evggusev

Добрый вечер. Кто может поделиться ключом для 5.0.12330 evggusev@gmail.com .Спасибо.

----------


## Юлия12051985

Здравствуйте,поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для 5.0.12330 julia-ion@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Natali76/

Добрый деньПоделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 nat762601@yandex.ru

----------


## Rzhеvskaya

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, все быстро! Помогли в получении ключика на Криптопро csp 5.0.12330 КС1. Всех с праздниками, обнимаю вас

----------


## rusheff86

С наступающими праздниками! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1, rusheff86@yandex.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый вечер. Кто может поделиться ключом для 5.0.12330 evggusev@gmail.com .Спасибо.





> Здравствуйте,поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для 5.0.12330 julia-ion@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!!!





> Добрый деньПоделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 nat762601@yandex.ru





> С наступающими праздниками! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1, rusheff86@yandex.ru





> Добрый вечер. Кто может поделиться ключом для 5.0.12330  nserega.90@yandex.ru .Спасибо.


человеки, ну вот вы реально представляете, что пишите? ну как могут поделиться, если кто поделится то у него не будет работать ключ, зачем это кому надо

----------


## Стук

Добрый вечер. Кто может поделиться ключом для 5.0.12330  nserega.90@yandex.ru .Спасибо.

----------


## Serfe

Добрый день. Всех с наступающими праздниками. Поделитесь ключиком для CryptoPro 5.0.12....... Sergey_fe@list.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## pmaxm

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПРО версии 5.0.12.000 KC1 Почта: p_max_m@mail.ru Заранее, спасибо!!!

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый вечер. Кто может поделиться ключом для 5.0.12330 evggusev@gmail.com .Спасибо.





> Здравствуйте,поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для 5.0.12330 julia-ion@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!!!





> Добрый деньПоделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 nat762601@yandex.ru





> С наступающими праздниками! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1, rusheff86@yandex.ru





> Добрый вечер. Кто может поделиться ключом для 5.0.12330  nserega.90@yandex.ru .Спасибо.





> Добрый день. Всех с наступающими праздниками. Поделитесь ключиком для CryptoPro 5.0.12....... Sergey_fe@list.ru. Заранее спасибо.





> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПРО версии 5.0.12.000 KC1 Почта: p_max_m@mail.ru Заранее, спасибо!!!


повторюсь... человеки, ну вот вы реально представляете, что пишите? ну как могут поделиться, если кто поделится то у него не будет работать ключ, зачем это кому надо

----------


## MaksBah

> повторюсь... человеки, ну вот вы реально представляете, что пишите? ну как могут поделиться, если кто поделится то у него не будет работать ключ, зачем это кому надо


Чушь несете.

----------


## igaрesa

> Чушь несете.


не чушь, а действительность. халява ваша которая +100500 могла установить, роскомщиками уже выяснена и блочена

----------


## igaрesa

> Чушь несете.


ты по области один эса, иди финты туда по крути, может кто там на рог наматает

----------


## evgenmich

Здравствуйте. Буду очень благодарен за ключик для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 Почта: evgenmich@gmail.com
Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь

----------


## Rullyoz

Форумчане! Выручайте! Нужен ключик на Крипто Про 5.0.12330 КС1, серверная. Кто может поделиться, буду очень благодарен. rullyoz@mail.ru.

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый вечер. Кто может поделиться ключом для 5.0.12330 evggusev@gmail.com .Спасибо.





> Здравствуйте,поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для 5.0.12330 julia-ion@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!!!





> Добрый деньПоделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 nat762601@yandex.ru





> С наступающими праздниками! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1, rusheff86@yandex.ru





> Добрый вечер. Кто может поделиться ключом для 5.0.12330  nserega.90@yandex.ru .Спасибо.





> Добрый день. Всех с наступающими праздниками. Поделитесь ключиком для CryptoPro 5.0.12....... Sergey_fe@list.ru. Заранее спасибо.





> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПРО версии 5.0.12.000 KC1 Почта: p_max_m@mail.ru Заранее, спасибо!!!





> Здравствуйте. Буду очень благодарен за ключик для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 Почта: evgenmich@gmail.com
> Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь





> Форумчане! Выручайте! Нужен ключик на Крипто Про 5.0.12330 КС1, серверная. Кто может поделиться, буду очень благодарен. rullyoz@mail.ru.


человеки читайте прежде чем написать, ну вот вы реально представляете, что пишите? ну как могут поделиться, если кто поделится то у него не будет работать ключ, зачем это кому надо

----------


## Апон

Добрый день с благодарностью приму ключик на CSP 5.0.1200.почта ru6cz@yandex.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день с благодарностью приму ключик на CSP 5.0.1200.почта ru6cz@yandex.ru


перед вами запись читайте внимательно

----------


## rusheff86

Обычно всю тему не читают а пару крайних страниц, чет все пишут и я думаю напишу, вдруг ай да и чудо будет. Видимо все так и рассуждают

----------


## igaрesa

> Обычно всю тему не читают а пару крайних страниц, чет все пишут и я думаю напишу, вдруг ай да и чудо будет. Видимо все так и рассуждают


чудеса не исключимы в ваших случаях

----------


## Vоvchik

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Огромное спасибо за ключ Криптопро CSP Setup 5.0.12330 установился моментально. С наступающими праздниками!!!

----------


## forever100de

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого ключ от CSP-5.0.12330 поделитесь? mazur_ki@mail.ru

----------


## andreiamelyn

> обновился до 5 версии, была 4 (4463) клиентская бессрочная, теперь показывает, что лицензия истекла... перепробовал все ключи из темы, такая же фигня.... поделитесь рабочей лицензией для 5 версии пож


Присоединяюсь к просьбе)) и мне если можно в личку киньте ссылку))

----------


## Vоvchik

> Здравствуйте! Есть у кого ключ от CSP-5.0.12330 поделитесь? mazur_ki@mail.ru


zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru брал ключ у них

----------


## Vоvchik

> Присоединяюсь к просьбе)) и мне если можно в личку киньте ссылку))


zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru брал ключ у них

----------


## grozniyx

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого ключ от CSP-5.0.12000? Поделитесь пожалуйста grozniyx@gmail.com

----------


## kyrkoff

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Благодарю, ключ CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 Криптопро работает

----------


## Крым форевер

Приветствую, если кто поделится ключем на CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 буду благодарен. kedrf@bk.ru

----------


## DonaldDuck40

Приветствую, если кто поделится ключем на CSP 5.0.12330 буду благодарен.
mitchenkoigor92@gmail.com

и подскажите, есть ли разница между лицензией на мак и виндовс? у меня мак
Спасибо

----------


## igaрesa

> Приветствую, если кто поделится ключем на CSP 5.0.12330 буду благодарен.
> mitchenkoigor92@gmail.com
> 
> и подскажите, есть ли разница между лицензией на мак и виндовс? у меня мак
> Спасибо


да есть разница, они разные

----------


## Good Santa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 для серверной системы. Отлично все подошло и заработало. С Новым Годом Всех!

----------

karokoz (31.12.2021)

----------


## avgurus

Добрый времени суток.
Нужен ключик на крипто про 5.0.12330 КС1, win 10
Очень буду благодарен, r64a@yandex.ru

----------


## Pisochik

Такая задача, активировал криптоПро, а TSP и другие не активировались как быть ?

----------


## красный перец

> Такая задача, активировал криптоПро, а TSP и другие не активировались как быть ?


Ключ Крипто-Про не должен активировать Tsp и Ocsp, их активация проходит абсолютно другими ключами

----------


## EliаsAlads

> Взял ключ по адресу zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 для серверной системы. Отлично все подошло и заработало. С Новым Годом Всех!


Спасибо, ключ на версию 5.0.12330 КС1 подошел. Всех с праздниками!

----------


## Azat81

Всех с наступающим новым годом!
Был бы премного благодарен тому, кто поделится с ключом на Криптопро CSP 5.0 КС1, Win10

----------


## Azat81

l.azat81@yandex.ru

----------


## Дмитрий009

Ребята, всех с новым 2022 годом! Помогите пожалуйста с ключом для  КриптоПро 5.0.123.330 КС1 на почту saratov1987@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Itden

Приветствую всех форумчан! Всех с Новым годом ???????????? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, коючом Крипто Про 5.0.12330 КС1 на почту artpar85@yandex.ru спасибо заранее ))

----------


## Юрий 63

Нужен ключ на 5 реально бесплатный достать?

----------


## 1752216

> Нужен ключ на 5 реально бесплатный достать?


Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключем для 5 версии крипто  1752216@gmail.com
спасибо

----------


## Frost82

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключем для 5 версии крипто mr.tepsaev@yandex.ru
спасибо

----------


## SMD1980

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330, заранее благодарен. novihok05@mail.ru

----------


## 4193377

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, выручите с ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330, заранее благодарен. 4100638@mail.ru

----------


## Галуст

Ребята, всех с Новым 2022 годом!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом для КриптоПРО 5.0.12000 KC1.
ooo.yana.161@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Leo686

Добрый день! Просьба поделиться ключом Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000
Почта mato24@mail.ru

----------


## Дарина_Бух

Уважаемые, всех с наступившим Новым 2022 годом!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом для КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 KC1.
mdm.666@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Славяш3

Уважаемые, всех с наступившим Новым 2022 годом!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом для КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 KC1.
2018295@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## eslam

> Уважаемые, всех с наступившим Новым 2022 годом!
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом для КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 KC1.
> 2018295@mail.ru
> Заранее огромное спасибо!


И тебя с прошедшим Новым годом, скинули тебе ключик?

----------


## Maxgrey

Доброго времени суток. Всех с прошедшим Новым Годом и Рождеством.
Помогите пожалуйста с ключиком для КриптоПРО 5.0.12000 KC1.
info@it-service.pw
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sergon85@ya.ru

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с ключем на 5ку. Заранее спасибо.
sergon85@ya.ru

----------


## =AV=

Дорогие друзья!, всех с наступившим (или наступающим по старому) Новым 2022 годом!
Будьте добры -  помогите пожалуйста с ключом для КриптоПРО 5.0.12000 KC1.
svis057rus@mail.ru
Если что-то не так, напишите
Заранее благодарен,большое спасибо!

----------


## pushkin-alex

КриптоПро csp 5.0 Активация лицензия и работа с РуТокен 2.0
Дорогие друзья!, всех с наступившим (или наступающим по старому) Новым 2022 годом!
Будьте добры - помогите пожалуйста с ключом для КриптоПРО 5.0.12000 KC1.
sam-pushkin@mail.ru
Если что-то не так, напишите
Заранее благодарен,большое спасибо!

----------


## GENDZI

КриптоПРО 5.0.12000 KC1

дайте пожалуйста ключик спасибо

----------


## ChasenQ

пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на 5.0.11455 КС1. sushkov-vi@yandex.ru

----------


## poltergeyst

пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на 5.0.12330 КС1. pltergeyst@tut.by

----------


## poltergeyst

пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на 5.0.12330 КС1. poltergeyst@tut.by

----------


## ies85

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, пришлите ключ на 5.0.12330 КС1 на почту ies.85@yandex.ru
Очень буду благодарна!!!

----------


## Nickie12

Добрый день!
Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на 5.0.12330 КС1. slepchenko.sergo@ya.ru

----------


## russis

Добрый Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 для сервера
почта russis@mail.ru

----------


## Вениамин Токарев

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12266
Почта: veniamin86tokarev@yandex.ru

----------


## eslam

> Добрый Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 для сервера
> почта russis@mail.ru


братан, если в тебя кинули ключиком отправь мне на голубя

----------


## Jakarta Roman

Здравствуйте! можете поделиться ключом КриптоПро 5, спасибо

----------


## Jakarta Roman

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту romakochetko@yandex.ru спасибо!

----------


## Dior777

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 sdik.tj@mail.ru

----------


## Sulin-Andreik

Здравствуйте. 

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0
Почта: Sulin-Andreik@yandex.ru

----------


## MaDaGa

Доброго. Сможет кто на 5.0 ключом поделиться 2977374@gmail.com

----------


## Retep

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0
Помогите с ключем ocenshik@inbox.ru.

----------


## Saincer

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000, son-mars@yandex.ru

----------


## sprider

Доброе утро ! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, maker812@ya.ru

----------


## Алексей1994г

Доброе утро ! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0 imp_unniom@mail.ru

----------


## eslam

> Доброе утро ! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, maker812@ya.ru


если в тебя кинули ключиком, пришли мне пжл на голубя

----------


## irqx

Доброе утро ! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0 на pavel.irq@gmail.com

----------


## -Кира-

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, серийным номером для КриптоПро csp 5.0. Очень надо!!! kira198507@mail.ru

----------


## kekakek

Можно ключик по 5 Крипто про 12330
e-mail: smirnolc@yandex.ru

----------


## Chulpann

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Крипто Про 5.0 11455, заранее спасибо. dee1313@rambler.ru

----------


## Harex

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо (xeephon@gmail.com)!

----------


## Дмитрий198202

Всем добра!!!поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 (sinka7001@gmail.com)

----------


## ruslan33

Парни поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком. ruslanz878@gmail.com

----------


## Snafus

Пожалуйста помогите с ключиком для КриптоПро csp 4.0.9963

----------


## Snafus

Почта: Nikrosslilo@bk.ru

----------


## sobik67

Здравствуйте, поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро пожалуйста. sobik67@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Snafus

Ребят пожалуйста помогите с ключиком для КриптоПро csp 4.0.9963
Почта: Nikrosslilo@bk.ru
Заранее благодарю:)

----------


## real2real

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330
Почта: real2real.alexandr@mail.ru

----------


## surgutmk

Добрый день, поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 пожалуйста на почту - surgutmk@gmail.com Заранее благодарю!

----------


## gas-cont

поделитесь ключиком крипто про 5.0.12330 КС1
savage@quake2.com.ru

----------


## vandex

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330
Почта: vanekaf@yandex.ru

----------


## Cruzalt

поделитесь ключиком крипто про 5.0.12330 КС1
cruzalt@gmail.com

----------


## Alk79

поделитесь ключиком крипто про 5.0.12330 КС1

----------


## Buldozer095

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста тоже ключом  крипто проcsp 5.0.12330 kc1

----------


## nika2000

Здравствуйте. Помогите с ключом на Крипто про 5.0.12330 , почта nika.zemlyakova.15@mail.ru

----------


## eslam

> поделитесь ключиком крипто про 5.0.12330 КС1
> cruzalt@gmail.com


Если в тебя кинули ключиком отправь пожалуйста на голубя

----------


## lovshum

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11455 КС1, очень нужно lovshum@mail.ru

----------


## svkutis

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо

----------


## svkutis

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо svkutis@mail.ru

----------


## YANskII

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо z@343.nz

----------


## Aifra

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Заранее большое спасибо! iulichic83@mail.ru

----------


## ВладимирХР

Добрый Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 для сервера
suger25@yandex.ru

----------


## khanzhineduard

Добрый день господа! Пришлите, кому не сложно, ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 на почту khanzhineduard@yandex.ru Заранее большое человеческое спасибо!!!

----------


## Alk79

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо

----------


## Brahmaputra

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330. Спасибо krapdani@yandex.ru

----------


## vistm

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо vicstm@gmail.com

----------


## MBUHEK

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## MBUHEK

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Заранее большое спасибо! mbuhek@bk.ru

----------


## Buh1988

Добрый день! Пришлите, кому не сложно, ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 или 5.0.11455 (если есть для сервера Вы самый лучший человек) на почту GTM358@yandex.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Volfgang

Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро 5.0
Заранее премного благодарен! wolly2005@yandex.ru

----------


## topsla

Добрый день. Можно ключик для пятерки? topsla39@mail.ru

----------


## eslam

> Добрый день. Можно ключик для пятерки? topsla39@mail.ru


если в тебя кинули ключиком, отправь пжл та на голубя

----------


## alex903

Здравствуйте, киньте пожалуйста ключ для КриптоПро 5.0, СПАСИБО!!! stereobat@yandex.ru. Рад буду помочь чем смогу

----------


## svetlana.d2015

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. svetlana.d2015@mail.ru. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## ivanpervyi

Был бы премного благодарен за ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0. iv.pervyi@ya.ru

----------


## verw0lf

Добрый день. Вышлите пожалуйста актуальный ключик для КриптоПро CSP 5.0 на почту stalker-devil@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## s142s

Встала проблема с криптой, можно ключ для КриПтЫ 5,0,12330, адрес s142s@mail.ru
очень благодарен

----------


## eslam

> Встала проблема с криптой, можно ключ для КриПтЫ 5,0,12330, адрес s142s@mail.ru
> очень благодарен


если в тебя кинули ключиком отправь пожалуйста на голубя

----------


## Хута

Добрый день! Пришлите, кому не сложно, ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330  на почту huta_lukava@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## s142s

> если в тебя кинули ключиком отправь пожалуйста на голубя


Это Вы о чем? Что за голубь?

----------


## gprs

Добрый день. Поделитесь ключиком кому не сложно от криптопро 5 на почту 702254@bk.ru. Спасибо заранее

----------


## Kvantbz

Добрый день! Пришлите, пожалуйста , ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту kvantbz@yandex.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## i8hpvkxeocxa@m

Добрый день!

Слёзно просим помочь с ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.

Почта  i8hpvkxeocxa@mail.ru

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Graycypress

> Добрый день!
> 
> Слёзно просим помочь с ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.
> 
> Почта  i8hpvkxeocxa@mail.ru
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


Здравствуйте!

Пришлите мне такой же ключ на 1751614@gmail.com пожалуйста!

Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## delta2714

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330. Спасибо delta2714@bk.ru

----------


## Mysochi2014

Добрый день.
Очень нужен ключ к КриптоПро 5.0.12330 КС1.
Помогите плиз. mysochi2014@mail.ru

----------


## LionNick

Здравствуйте, пришлите пожалуйста ключ для Серверной КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 или выше версии. Заранее Спасибо pystoemesto@mail.ru

----------


## Наталия1989

> Добрый день! Пришлите, кому не сложно, ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330  на почту huta_lukava@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


Добрый день!
поделитесь, пожалуйста, таким же ключиком на почту Natka-a@yandex.ru Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## vaskoiob

Добрый день! Пришлите, пожалуйста , ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 на почту vasilij-gruzdev@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## LanaMi

Добрый день!   пожалуйста поделитесь ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 на почту  kuzya1.cuzmin@yandex.ru ,спасибо!!!

----------


## EVBeltyukov

Добрый день! пожалуйста поделитесь ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 на почту evbeltyukov@mail.ru ,спасибо!!!

----------


## eslam

> Это Вы о чем? Что за голубь?


мыло, почта, электронка

----------


## SofiaKit

И мне ключик плз на Крипто Про - yoko@gamernet.ru

----------


## SkyArty

Здравствуйте! Можно мне ключ для КриптоПро 5.0.12330
sky_beyond@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## yuabоr

У меня работает ключик на 5.0.12266 и ничего не слетело

----------


## tatanata28

Здравствуйте! Можно мне ключ для КриптоПро 5.0.12330
natretiakova@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## m7Mark

Можно ключ для КриптоПро 5.0.12330
7rodma@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## arahnid2009

пришлите пожалуйста ключ крипто Про серверная 5.0.12330 
arahnid@gmail.com

----------


## IvanProkofev

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо prokofev_iv@astralnalog.ru

----------


## trushsv

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо info@as-vrn.pro

----------


## Koshaq

Коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста для 5.0.12000 (Linux)? me@koshaq.net

----------


## enzo86

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо enzo86@mail.ru

----------


## eslam

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо enzo86@mail.ru


если в тебя кинули ключиком отправь мне пожалуйста на голубя

----------


## Airlibra

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Cпасибо atollnt@mail.ru

----------


## orssik

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1.(Бессрочная) Cпасибо orssik@mail.ru

----------


## power16

Доброго времени суток! Пришлите, пожалуйста ,ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 на почту *power16@ya.ru* Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Mangobone

Приветствую! 

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1.

Моя электронная почта: alioshin-va@yandex.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## brucechillis

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11 КС1. Cпасибо earlgrey4@yandex.ru

----------


## yuabоr

у меня работает ключ на крипто про 5.0.12266

----------


## maxbar

Поделитесь ключом CSP 5.0 12330 gotol@inbox.ru

----------


## Регина0711

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5.0 12330 reginkin27@mail.ru

----------


## crazyrunner

Добрый день. Можно ключик на КриптоПро 5.0.12000, заранее благодарен. crazyrunner@rambler.ru

----------


## Артём420

Добрый день. Можно ключик на КриптоПро 5.0.123 330 KC1, заранее благодарен. ska988ska@mail.ru

----------


## isv_clever

День добрый.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1. isv_clever@mail.ru 
Очень нужно...
Благодарю заранее.

----------


## Sveos

Добрый день! Просьба поделиться ключем на КриптоПро 5.0.12000. Спасибо! electrik05@mail.ru

----------


## Onezon

День добрый.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1. i.neron.2010@gmail.com. Спасибо!

----------


## Dron_333

Добрый день

----------


## sawvip

Доброе время суток! выручите пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.12330  KC1
за ранее благодарен!  griny28rus@gmail.com

----------


## eslam

> Добрый день


Eсле тебе отдали ключ, отправь мне на голубя

----------


## Anlilu

> Eсле тебе отдали ключ, отправь мне на голубя


Кто-нибудь получил письмо с корректным ключом? Можно мне тоже его направить - sharonova_av@mail.ru

----------


## demonsd99

День добрый.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1  demonsd99@mail.ru
заранее спасибо"!

----------


## SoulEater

День добрый.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12330 seorsk@gmail.com
заранее спасибо"!

----------


## artemich2006

День добрый.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1, artemich2006@rambler.ru
Заранее спасибо"!

----------


## Ilya_123

Добрый день! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту riv_1@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## baxter77

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12330
Почта baxter-mail@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## zastre

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12330
alexbred@rambler.ru
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## МСГ

Добрый день! Помогите!!!
Пришлите ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту bmv_nn@mail.ru
Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Vv@6666

Добрый день. Можно ключик на КриптоПро 5.0.12330KC1, заранее благодарен. autounion63@mail.ru

----------


## eslam

> Добрый день! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту riv_1@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


салам алейкума, если тебе прислал ключик, отправьте мне на голубя

----------


## Scollia

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1.(Бессрочная) Cпасибо scollia@mail.ru

----------


## freeload

Добрый вечер, друзья. 
Может кто ни будь помочь с ключиком.
Версия: 5.0.12330 КС1
mns000@mail.ru
@Gikolay - Telegram

----------


## Abrupt

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1.(Бессрочная) Cпасибо abrupt@mail.ru

----------


## libemann

Добрый вечер, поделитесь пожалуйста любым рабочим ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту slo99er@ya.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## mihey2014

Всем привет!! Скиньте ключ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 на почту kozlukov_m@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## evdok

Вставил ключ слетела пробная версия на три месяца в 5 версии пишет закончилась

----------


## evdok

Скиньте ключ пожалуйста Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12330KC1 на почту vskprozek@bk.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## красный перец

> Вставил ключ слетела пробная версия на три месяца в 5 версии пишет закончилась


правильно, потому что уже не рабочий ключ

----------


## AVB777

Можно ключ для КриптоПро 5.0.12330 на почту *bubelnik@mail.u*
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Valerikvipa

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, поделитесь рабочим ключом для 5.0.1200 КС1 на почту ivars.kalni@bk.ru  Заранее, огромное спасибо!

----------


## nilzadar

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком от КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 на почту cruzver@yandex.ru. 
Спасибо

----------


## Habaki

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком от КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 КС1 на почту rodionov067@gmail.com
Спасибо

----------


## lalaland322

Здраствуйте, пришлите пожалуйста ключ от КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 КС1 на почту lalaland322@mail.ru

----------


## mili123

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком от КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 на почту fin_direkt@mail.ru
огромное Спасибо

----------


## urnash

.....

----------


## eslam

> Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, поделитесь рабочим ключом для 5.0.1200 КС1 на почту ivars.kalni@bk.ru  Заранее, огромное спасибо!


Тебе прислали ключ? отправь пжл на голубя

----------


## padddawan

Доброго времени суток! Просьба поделиться ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 кс1 
Почта paddawan@presium.pro
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Matrosoft

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12 Почта scorpi_one@inbox.ru
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Boris Z

Ребята, поделитесь ключом на КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 на почту misterleon+1s@ya.ru по-братски! 
Заранее благодарю того, кто откликнется!misterleon+1s@ya.ru

----------


## marilka

Добрый вечер поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПРО 5.0.11455 на почту marilka06@yandex.ru

----------


## reket1988

День добрый! Поделитесь ключиком от 5 версии на почту reket1988@mail.ru

----------


## Oldsanny

Здравствуйте. Ключик бы на почту persifona_1947@mail.ru  Спасибо.

----------


## darkred

День добрый! Поделитесь ключиком от 5 версии на почту hors_35@mail.ru

----------


## leon_vsalda

Всем доброго дня! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом от 5-ки - klauss2001@rambler.ru

----------


## Misha_stu

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПРО 5.0.12330 на почту Misha_stu@mail.ru

----------


## Kamil183

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1.(Бессрочная) Cпасибо camel97865@gmail.com

----------


## eslam

> Здравствуйте. Ключик бы на почту persifona_1947@mail.ru  Спасибо.


Если тебе скинули ключик, отправь мне на голубя

----------


## qwer050189

Добрый вечер поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12000 на почту korenev_isk@mail.ru

----------


## makres

Здравствуйте! Отправьте, пожалуйста, ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту murovitory@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Oldsanny

"Если тебе скинули ключик, отправь мне на голубя"

No problem )))

----------


## Arlissa

Всем доброго дня! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом от 5-ки - oksan.gorshkova@yandex.ru

----------


## Crave

Добрый день! Буду крайне благодарен за ключ для КриптоПро csp 5.0. Если можно, на почту Crave@li.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Tatka74

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите...Очень нужен ключ к КриптоПро 5.0.12330 КС 1. почта marsosh@yandex.ru

----------


## Tatka74

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите...Очень нужен ключ к КриптоПро 5.0.12330 КС 1 на Виндовс 10. почта marsosh@yandex.ru. Заранее очень благодарю)))

----------


## Yoya

Здравствуйте! Прошу помощи...Очень нужен ключ к КриптоПро 5.0.12330 КС 1 на Windows 11. почта yoya_1979@mail.ru. Заранее большое спасибо)))

----------


## AlllaqBoev

Добрый день! Обновилась глупо, лицензия с 4 на 5.0.12 не подходит. Поделитесь ключиком к КриптоПро 5.0.12000 CSP на Винду 10. почта AlllaqBoev@mail.ru. Спасибо

----------


## Tatka74

Подскажите, пожалуйста, если закуплен новый КриптоПро, нужно ли удалять уже ранее установленный? или достаточно ввести серийный номер нового?

----------


## Oksana0808

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом от CSP 5.0 12000 на 3420380@mail.ru

----------


## Danis8607

Добрый день! поделитесь ключом danis8607@mail.ru

----------


## MIF_002

Добрый день! Буду крайне благодарен за ключ для КриптоПро csp 5.0. на MAC. Если можно, на почту drugsoren@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## eslam

> "Если тебе скинули ключик, отправь мне на голубя"
> 
> No problem )))


Не пришла письма, вы отправляли?

----------


## vladimir 72

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите...Очень нужен ключ к КриптоПро 5.0.12330 КС 1. почта jukl74@mail.ru

----------


## красный перец

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, если закуплен новый КриптоПро, нужно ли удалять уже ранее установленный? или достаточно ввести серийный номер нового?


для очистки временных файлов и правильной работы программки
1. Удалить
2. Прочистить все антивирусом
3. Установить последнюю версию и ввести ключ

----------


## ruzils

Доброго времени суток! дайте пожалуйста ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330  прямо ооочень нужен. ruzils@mail.ru

----------


## Airat1986

Добрый день! Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12330 на 89274032037@yandex.ru

----------


## ivanko41

Здравствуйте. Не могли бы на почту прислать ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12330 спасибо windows 11 за это))
За вознаграждение. 
curtis411@yandex.ru

----------


## eklmn2008

Добрый день! Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12330 на eklmn2008@yandex.ru

----------


## Abrupt

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1.(Бессрочная) Cпасибо abrupt@mail.ru

----------


## AVP44

Люди добрые помогите. КриптоПро csp 5.0 12330 КС1. Кто может. Ключик. domovoi-l@mail.ru

----------


## Apostolemaik

Люди добрые кому не жалко поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро 5.0.12330 КС 1 почта Apostolmaik@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## oloJasikolo

Добрый день. Windows 11 заставляет просить ключик от КриптоПро 5.0.12330 КС 1 почта oloJasikolo@mail.ru 
Спасибо огромное, люди добрые.

----------


## VaLyS

Добрый вечер, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12330 на почту mkschita@yandex.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## begemоtik

Господа, киньте пожалуйста ключик от 5.0.12000 на miksroman@mail.ru

----------


## incest

Здравствуйте! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.11944 на почту medteh.e@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Sherifytenow

Доброго времени суток! Помогите с ключом для криптопро 5.0.11998. Почта skyofsolo@yandex.ru . Спасибо!!!)

----------


## Lymys

Здравствуйте! Скиньте ключ на 5.0.11998 KC1 на почту tyhoir@inbox.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## sivva7348

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Огромное спасибо добрый человек, помогли с кличиком на Крипто ПРО CSP 5.0.12330, безупречно работает

----------


## VigoRot

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ на CSP 5.0.12266 на Linux оси работает

----------


## Slava_Sib

Добрый день. Поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.123 330 KC1, заранее благодарен. sharovvi@gmail.com

----------


## mрss09

Добрый день. Поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.12330 KC1, заранее благодарен.
vrot.davalka@inbox.ru

----------


## Vidаntab

Добрый день. Поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.12330 KC1, заранее благодарен.
bolshiyes@bk.ru

----------


## MorpheysNett

Добрый день. Поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.123 330 KC1, заранее благодарен. lion_fas@mail.ru

----------


## Marinaslо

Легкой службы. Скиньте ключик на КриптоПро 5.0.12330 KC1, буду благодарен.
vdrebezge@mail.ru

----------


## Андрей1177

Добрый день. Помогите с ключом на Крипто про 5.0.12266 КС1, моя почта pr0ton.ooo@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nordmir

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5.0  pm@24md.ru
Спасибо большое!!!!!

----------


## Inna1983

Добрый день. Поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.12330 KC1, заранее благодарна.
, моя почта:   moroz_alko@mail.ru

----------


## DiSor

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключиком на Крипто АРМ 5, заранее благодарен!!!    моя почта  d.sorokin@rh-geo.ru

----------


## Roachen

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5.0.12000 . Заранее спасибо!
double1994@mail.ru

----------


## Аполинарий

Добрый день, люди добрые ... поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12330 на почту s.mammut@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sova.adm

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с ключем для Крипто Про 5 версии а почту lupr_67@mail.ru.

----------


## kronika

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5.0.12000. pascal2005@yandex.ru

----------


## SLAVANNN

привет всем! Прошу помочь с ключиком на  КриптоПро 5.0.12330 KC1, почта: Slavann2@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## eslam

> Спасибо огромное! Использовала для КриптоПро 5.0.12000 КС1
> все получилось. Она серверная, постоянная.


Этот швили уже раз скинул мне ключ в личку, меня потом так оттянули за него в копейку обладатели программы

----------


## alenоchka__82

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с ключем для Крипто Про версии 5.0.12334 на почту
burevesnek777@mail.ru

----------


## RоmGS

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5.0.12334 . Заранее спасибо!
lamenatus@mail.ru

----------


## klaato

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите ключиком к КриптоПро 5.0.12000 или 5.0.12330 КС 1. почта klaato@yandex.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## alexkava

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите ключиком к КриптоПро 5.0.12000 или 5.0.12330 КС 1. почта wyc9007@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## Анастасия19

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите мне с ключиком к КриптоПро  5.0.12330 КС 1. почта Dau19@Mail.ru

----------


## Mr-Green

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5.0.12000 почта asuhlebnev@crb-temruk.ru

----------


## alexe84

Добрый день! Пришлите, кому не сложно, ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту trubnicoff@mail.ru
Заранее огромнейшее спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## Shaitanru

Здравствуйте! Выручите, пожалуйста, ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0. Моя почта elven.8710@gmail.com

----------


## haska96

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите ключиком к КриптоПро 5.0.12000 или 5.0.12330 . почта kashkuloev.h@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mandalay321

Добрый день
Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком к Крипто Про 5,0,12000.
Почта mandalay321@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## scorpik

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Заранее спасибо!
itdating@mail.ru

----------


## hobber

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, помогите ключиком к КриптоПро 5.0.12000  
h68739@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Татун

Добрый день! Помогите ключиком к КриптоПро 5.0.12000 КС1, пожаааалуйста
d_tv@list.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Алия86

Доброго времени суток. Помогите с ключиком КриптоПро 5.0.12000, пожалуйста ????
cheburashka_86@mail.ru 
Спасибо ????

----------


## Танюшка Рост

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста бессрочной лицензией на криптоПро 5.0. Срочно нужно, чтобы отчёты сдать, бесплатная версия сгорела(( @Tatarost888

----------


## Танюшка Рост

Всем привет, нужна срочно бессрочная лицензия на КриптоПро 5.0. Скиньте пожалуйста кому не жалко на почту: tatarost@inbox.ru

----------


## Танюшка Рост

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Iurii_GN

Добрый день
Просьба поделиться лицензией для крипто/ uragneyshev@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## сharodey

5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK

4040E-F000P-G1QZB-FP4C0-8LT5X

----------

RuleZZZKazan (03.03.2022)

----------


## Lеvdpg

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
> 
> 4040E-F000P-G1QZB-FP4C0-8LT5X


Спасибо!!!!!!! 
На 5.0.12330 сработал этот
5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK

----------


## sсraper34

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
> 
> 4040E-F000P-G1QZB-FP4C0-8LT5X


ключ подошел, здоровья вам добрый человек

----------


## Татун

Привет, всем! Кому не жалко, поделитесь, пож, ключиком для 5.0.12000 КС1 в личку или на почту d_tv@list.ru

----------


## serg8610

всем добра!
поделитесь ключиком на 5.0.12000 (mac os)
+++ в карму

----------


## serg8610

> всем добра!
> поделитесь ключиком на 5.0.12000 (mac os)
> +++ в карму


забыл про контакт)) 
в лс или в почту serg861001@mail.ru

----------


## sergkanavalov

Привет, всем! Кому не жалко, поделитесь, пож, ключиком для 5.0.12000 КС1 в личку или на почту sergkanavalov@mail.ru

----------


## SuperRio

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом CSP 5.0.12330 КС1. Заранее спасибо!
3pey3ysa@gmail.com

----------


## NigmaB

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом, CSP 5.0.11998 
На почту lyafam64@yandex.ru или в лс
Спасибо

----------


## Rentonekb

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом, CSP 5.0.12330
На почту rentonekb@gmail.com или в лс
Спасибо

----------


## Henrуurina

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
> 
> 4040E-F000P-G1QZB-FP4C0-8LT5X


Сработал на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 рекомендую!!!

----------


## ОЕкатерина

Здравствуйте! Очень нужен серийный номер к лицензии Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12330 КС1.
Буду очень благодарна если пришлете на почту Sarafanchuk@mail.ru

----------


## softuser

Привет, нужна бессрочная лицензия на КриптоПро 5.0 CSP. Скиньте пожалуйста на почту: romanver@yandex.ru

----------


## ОЕкатерина

> Здравствуйте! Очень нужен серийный номер к лицензии Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12330 КС1.
> Буду очень благодарна если пришлете на почту Sarafanchuk@mail.ru


Или в личку)

----------


## Вячеслав_777

Всем привет! Люди добрые поделитесь плиз ключом на версию 5.0.12330 КС1 
заранее огромное спасибо и удачи во всем тому кто поможет )) porfirev-slava@mail.ru

----------


## ОЕкатерина

> Или в личку)


Люди!!! Выручайте!!!! Очень надо))

----------


## Zealot777

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
> 
> 4040E-F000P-G1QZB-FP4C0-8LT5X


На 5.0.12330 КС1 подошел, респект

----------


## Griha

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
> 
> 4040E-F000P-G1QZB-FP4C0-8LT5X


на 5.0.12330 работает, ура

----------


## ОЕкатерина

Оба не работают. Пишет что срок действия истёк

----------


## fkukp12rabota

не работает, ждём ключ

----------


## Zealot777

> Оба не работают. Пишет что срок действия истёк


у меня вот этот работает нормально
5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
вы наверное не так просто вводите

----------


## barbaraх69

> спасибо, неподошло. работает


А у меня он не зашол, а этот программа сразу скушала
5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK

----------


## rikа57

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
> 
> 4040E-F000P-G1QZB-FP4C0-8LT5X


У меня прекрасно сразу установился ключ
5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
на версию 5.0.11998

----------


## dna-78

Добрый день!
выручайте, пожалуйста(((
Очень нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330. Пожалуйста!
Почта: dna-78@mail.ru

----------


## marysichka1987

Добрый день, очень  нужен ключ на криптоПро 5 для сдачи отчёта, пожалуйста, почта marysichka1987@gmail.com

----------


## diman021

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом для Крипто ПРО 5.0.12330 ну очень нужно, буду благодарен
почта diman021@gmail.com

----------


## LAntony

Здравствуйте 
Уважаемые соратники прошу помощи.
Поделитесь пожалуйста серийный номер и ключ к Крипто Про CSP 5.0.11998

forfor1@mail.ru

С большим уважением

----------


## calvin klein

> Здравствуйте 
> Уважаемые соратники прошу помощи.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста серийный номер и ключ к Крипто Про CSP 5.0.11998
> 
> forfor1@mail.ru
> 
> С большим уважением


5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
ДЕРЖИ СОРАТНИК НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ! ВСЕ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ ЧТОБЫ ПОМАГАТЬ ДРУГ ДРУГУ

----------

LAntony (16.02.2022)

----------


## GalyaKapter

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
> ДЕРЖИ СОРАТНИК НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ! ВСЕ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ ЧТОБЫ ПОМАГАТЬ ДРУГ ДРУГУ


Брат спасибо, на 5.0 работает

----------


## Mihail1

> Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом для Крипто ПРО 5.0.12330 ну очень нужно, буду благодарен
> почта diman021@gmail.com


Всем привет! Выручите пожалуйста - срочно нужен ключ для csp 5.0.12330 , всё слетело при обновлении крипты, хотя лицензия была куплена официальная и бессрочная D:
Пишите на svetlana3966@mail.ru
Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## KlaksonM

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья.
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком к Крипто Про CSP 5.0.11998
Пишите на почту darkelf_89@mail.ru

----------


## jahansоn

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK


Спасибо, на 5.0.11998 работает

----------


## kapchap

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Благодарю за ключик на Крипто-ПРО CSP 5.0.12330 быстро помогли и сразу все заработало

----------

amyxf10 (27.02.2022), Big mayor (26.02.2022), BrаndonDibre (27.02.2022), Gерoй I (27.02.2022), irеfuwu (27.02.2022), nalivkin (27.02.2022), Sibilеva (27.02.2022), yаna585 (27.02.2022), уurik_ptz (27.02.2022)

----------


## ktim816

Добрый день! Если есть возможность, скиньте пожалуйста лицензию для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту ktim8168@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## 332770

HI! Друзья, если есть у кого возможность скиньте лицензию на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 на почту ugra_84@inbox.ru. Буду примного благодарен!

----------


## _Joker23_

Всем привет! Товарищи, поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000, если не трудно. Почта ams213@bk.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## babiyсh

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Сбасибо ключ, КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 заработал. Рекомендую!

----------


## bibi11

Помогите с ключиком на крипто про 5.012330 . Заранее благодарен.
latifundict@yandex.ru

----------


## Sangre968

Помогите с ключиком люди добрые на крипто про 5.012330. Заранее спасибо
Sangre96@mail.ru

----------


## chelpa

Помогите с ключиком на крипто про 5.012330 . Заранее благодарен.
chelpa@inbox.ru

----------


## AntaraQ

Доброго времени суток! Можно ключик на крипто про 5 5.0.11944. zero-q@mail.ru Спасибо!!!

----------


## mаldek

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Обратился за помощь по ключу на Крипто Про 5.0.12000, незамедлительно помогли. Работает, все просто пушка сервис

----------


## ZaPlatin007

привет всем, будьте добры, ключик скиньте на pas202520@yandex.ru....

----------


## Victorv80

Добрый день! Если есть возможность, скиньте пожалуйста лицензию для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 на почту victorv80@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю!

----------

RuleZZZKazan (03.03.2022)

----------


## Mister_M

Доброго времени суток! Кому не сложно, помогите пожалуйста ключом на КриптоАРМ 2.5.12 на windows.  gargeladze@bk.ru ! Заранее благодарю.

----------


## tenzen

Друзья, помогите с ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12222 
nikolskij@gmail.com

----------


## Miltizavitсh

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12330 KC1 установился без проблем и активация прошла успешно

----------


## Markizo

Здравствуйте помогите с лицензией на крипто про 5.0.12330 , хотя бы чтобы сейчас работала , скиньте пожалуйста на почту, спасибо maliatko-777@yandex.ru

----------


## maxim123456

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330

----------


## jоkker073

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с ключом 5.0.12000 программа заработала

----------


## RuleZZZKazan

Друзья помогите и мне с ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0? очень нужно, хоть на пару дней всего, заранее благодарен galiev.rustam.ildarovich@gmail.com

----------


## wagik39

Странные нынче личности. Не существует в природе ключей "на пару дней". Люди... проснитесь, вы когда приходите в магазин не просите пол булки хлеба? Вы берете полноценную булку хлеба

----------


## Mozg77

Друзья, помогите и мне с ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 KC1? очень нужно, заранее благодарен an1976p@yandex.ru

----------


## vadim2022

Добрый день, помогите с лицензией на крипто про 5.0.12330 КС1, скиньте пожалуйста на почту tka-amur@mail.ru, спасибо

----------


## Лёлиk03

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


крипто про 5.0.12330 ключ установился, все работает. спасибо

----------


## Кирпичник Екатерина

Ребята поделитесь ключиком на CSP 5.0 katerinaKP@sibmail.com

----------


## Miltizavitсh

> Ребята поделитесь ключиком на CSP 5.0 katerinaKP@sibmail.com


Перед вами все написано

----------


## Лилия1997

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, серийным номером 
lilya_god97@mail.ru

----------


## Miltizavitсh

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, серийным номером ������
> lilya_god97@mail.ru


Ну правда, вы глаза то хоть не ленитесь маленько вверх поднимать

----------

Игорь Лушкин (05.03.2022)

----------


## Игорь Лушкин

Добрый день уважаемы соотечественники! У меня установлена КриптоАРМ - 2.5.12, нужен ключик на нее, поделитесь кто может пожалуйста на почту kluxer@bk.ru! 
На КриптоПро CSP подошел ключ, который есть выше в теме, а вот на саму программу нет((( 
Или на саму программу нет ключей и надо покупать лицуху?

----------


## красный перец

> Добрый день уважаемы соотечественники! У меня установлена КриптоАРМ - 2.5.12, нужен ключик на нее, поделитесь кто может пожалуйста на почту kluxer@bk.ru! 
> На КриптоПро CSP подошел ключ, который есть выше в теме, а вот на саму программу нет((( 
> Или на саму программу нет ключей и надо покупать лицуху?


ну надо полагать, все что работало на днях уже массово перестаёт работать. что вытеснило на приобретение лицензии

----------

Игорь Лушкин (05.03.2022)

----------


## Игорь Лушкин

Блин, обломно(((
Может есть у кого софтина для обнуления триала проги?

----------


## красный перец

> Блин, обломно(((
> Может есть у кого софтина для обнуления триала проги?


такого софта не было, вы уже в другой ветки видели информацию

----------


## Polinaa

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с лицензией на крипто про 5 на почту polinasmirnova94@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sws812

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12330 работает, большое спасибо

----------


## Rinoceronte

Друзья, в честь 8 марта не надо цветов, не надо шампанского, поделитесь , пожалуйста, ключиком Ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5 у кого есть запасной на почту travma@bk.ru.  
Это будет самым лучшим подарком

----------


## еdjаzl

> Друзья, в честь 8 марта не надо цветов, не надо шампанского, поделитесь , пожалуйста, ключиком Ключ Крипто-Про CSP 5 у кого есть запасной на почту travma@bk.ru.  
> Это будет самым лучшим подарком


В честь 8 марта не поленюсь спросить, как вы понимаете ваше выражение "запасной"? Как бы эти ключи не придуманные с головы, чтобы каждый их мог придумывать и уж, чтобы у кого-то были ко всему этому запасные. Назначения ключа строится на одно рабочее место, на второе место, программа не воспримет ключ или во всем потом слетит на первом рабочем месте. Для какой цели тогда им делится. А ведь люди на него тратили свои драгоценные металлы, а вы просите просто так, - поделитесь...

----------


## Corsaer

Коллеги, прошу поделиться ключиком для Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12330, corsaer@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## еdjаzl

> Коллеги, прошу поделиться ключиком для Крипто-Про CSP 5.0.12330, corsaer@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо!


Сиями пост-ответ перед вашей записью и вашими глазами

----------


## Dillerz2006

Добрый день. Ребята поделитесь ключиком на CSP 5.0 Dillerz2006@mail.ru

----------


## zCаrot

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Душевно спасибо, очень быстро помогли с ключом Криптовалюта 5.0.12330 КС1 теперь заработала Криптовалюта

----------


## ged300wr

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на крипто про 5. Почта legion6000w@yandex.ru

----------


## Федор12

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с лицензией на крипто про 5 на почту drvtp0312@inbox.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## detroit

Всем привет! glebzyravlev@gmail.com дайте лицензию на МАК (mac) КриптоПро 5 пожалуйста

----------


## lеkhaplaton

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключик 5.0.12000 на маке зашол отлично в программу

----------


## ivan96

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с лицензией на крипто про 5 на почту feknodegni@vusra.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## WmAlexandr

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с лицензией на мак крипто про 5 на почту wmalexandr@gmail.com
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Рашид Юсупов

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с лицензией на крипто про 5 на почту udalenkanapk@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## XTreme1991

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с лицензией на крипто про 5.0.12330 на почту
sky-boy91@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## denimtor

Поделитесь, люди добрые, серверным ключиком крипто про 5й версии на denimtor@list.ru
Устали триал сбрасывать.

----------


## pravednick85

Нужна помощь с крипто про csp 5 и .net
pravednick@gmail.com

----------


## breton3307

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Благодарю, ключ CSP 5.0.12000 КриптоПро КС1 работает

----------


## hobber

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с лицензией на крипто про 5 на почту h68739@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AlеksanderG

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо огромное за быструю помощь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12266 КС1 все работает

----------


## Zerto1983

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на крипто про 5. izerto@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Stеctraleon

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


И в правду помогли с ключом криптопро 5.0.12330 КС1 и все заработало, спасибо

----------


## seregarost

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на крипто про 5.  serega-rost@yandex.ru
Благодарю.

----------


## Lotrik

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на крипто про 5.0.12330 на hell.vs@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aime07

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на крипто про 5. efimoff@narod.ru ОООчень надо!
Благодарю.

----------


## Turmis

Добрый день, пришлите пожалуйста лицензию на Крипто ПРО CSP 5.0.12330.KC1 на адрес dd@tur-m.ru 
Большое спасибо.

----------


## VasyaF1

Всем привет! 

Очень нужна лицензия на крипто про 5.0.11455.КС1 на почту vasyazadornov@gmail.com

Очень благодарен откликнувшимся!)

----------


## Solomen638

Здравствуйте , друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на крипто про 5.0
Почта ooo_svn@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Twixus

Дайте ключ на Про-Крипто 5 csp
Почта: twixsus@germ.com

----------


## goldеuro

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, ключ за работал на 5.0.12000

----------


## козачек

всем здраствуйте!. Поделитесь  ключом на крипто про 5.0.12266 КС1. don_new@bk.ru

----------


## SanekL

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на крипто про 5.0.12000 KC1 на почту al.lukin2010@yandex.ru
Благодарю.

----------


## pppuuufff

Добрый день
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком 5.012417
vahago9345@tonaeto.com
Мир Вам да Любовь

----------


## pppuuufff

Можно и просто на 5 версию, клиентская, у кого есть плиз vahago9345@tonaeto.com

----------


## temagraf

Здравствуйте , друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на крипто про 5.0
Почта tema_graf@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## pppuuufff

Ваш почтовый ящик пуст

Ожидание входящих писем

----------


## massolution

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на крипто про 5.0.11455
Почта optiarc@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## MILKA22

Добрый день
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком 5.012417
на milaturk@gmail.com

----------


## gdalt3

для слепых и самых ленивых пост написан в самом верху этой страницы

----------


## Vitich-2012

Добрый день, Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на крипто про 5. mbu.sdu.munzakaz@list.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## DizAlexvir

Доброго времени суток
Поделитесь ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 под mac 
diznews@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## sma1001

Здравствуйте , друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на крипто про 5.0
Почта nikolenkom@inbox.rr.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## tmzjohnny

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 под Windows 7
tmzinternet@gmail.com
Благодарю!

----------


## alparshin

Здравствуйте , друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем на крипто про 5.0
Почта alparshin013@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## TеffyCah

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо большое ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 заработал

----------


## daemae

Доброго дня товарищи, поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста от Криптопро CSP 5.0 aleks_v93@mail.ru

----------


## _Termik_

Доброго дня! Поделитесь ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 KC1 nppbft@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## AleKs99

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 KC1 myxamop1987@bk.ru

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Stepan!

Доброго дня! Поделитесь плиз ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0 серверная
почта is@pikanta.ru 
За ранее, спасибо!

----------


## alexeymol

Доброго дня! Поделитесь ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000  4zero29@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## AlexKapa

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 akrese@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## geska

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 awarfire@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## numasss

ДВС! Поделитесь ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0 numas@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## _burb_on_

Помогите ключиком 5.0.12000 КС1 на почту _burb_on_@mail.ru
Буду признателен.

----------


## yakov.market

Помогите ключом на 5.0.12 КС1 на почту yakov.market@gmail.com
Буду признателен.

----------


## fan_64

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0. fan_64@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## psm070

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро  5.0 На psm070@yandex.ru

----------


## rlevch

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5.0 На rlevc@yandex.ru Спасибо!

----------


## AlеxeyMG1

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, ключ на 5.0.12330 сработал

----------


## Анатолий19801

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5.0 На rya.bov@yandex.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Killrasch

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с ключом для КриптоПро 5.0, Спасибо!
killrasch@yandex.ru

----------


## Ann111980

Здравствуйте, очень нужен ключ для криптопро  5.0.12417 
nushka_80@mail.ru. большое спасибо

----------


## Chikkеr1970

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за помощь, ключ на Криптопро 5.0.12226 подошел

----------


## Kurt_Kashalot

Здравствуйте,  пожалуйста пришлите ключ для КриптоПро 5.0, Заранее спасибо! tohalavr@gmail.com

----------


## matveeichev

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5.0 На d.kukharenko@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Max-N

Доброго времени суток, друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0
maximmega@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Евгений В.

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 johnik@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Gulnara-tb

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330
gulnara-tb@mail.ru
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## comerr

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330
kirsusu@mail.ru

Спасибо!!!

----------


## it39hoplit

Здравствуйте, очень нужен ключ для криптопро 5.0.1247. большое спасибо
it39@hoplit.ru

----------


## Denver33

Доброго времени суток!
Буду признателен за помощь в приобретении ключа КриптоПро 5.0.12266 КС1.
metal33@mail.ru

----------


## it39hoplit

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 под Windows
it39@hoplit.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## kaplyaas

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12266, Спасибо!
kaplyaas@gmail.com

----------


## Santiago5

Прошу помощи с ключом на крипто про 5  , под win server 2012r2      
santiago5@yandex.ru

----------


## CrazyCoder

Всех приветствую, пожалуйста поделитель ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417
sergeiplugatyr@gmail.com

----------


## Coigreach

Добрый день, прошу поделится ключом для КриптоПро 5.0, coigreach@gmail.com

----------


## Koshaq

Прошу поделиться ключом для 5.0. me собака koshaq.net. Спасибо.

----------


## PinkMark

Можно, пожалуйста, ключик aleksei_volkov@mail.ru

----------


## yur_sha

можно ключик на yur_sha@mail.ru спасибо заранее

----------


## denis284

Прошу поделиться ключом для 5.0 на bolshoj_kamen@mail.ru

----------


## xevikooo

Добрый день. 
Отправьте, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 под Windows
xevikooo@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Shinox

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000, Спасибо!
shinodainc@yandex.ru

----------


## user125678

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12266 для Windows, Спасибо!
gmn325@yandex.ru

----------


## baimer92

Добрый день, прошу поделится ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12330 под MacOS, baimer92@yahoo.com

----------


## leeneх

С наилучшими пожеланиями!
Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru
Спасибо ключ на 5.0.12330 работает, помогли быстро

----------


## Alexey48

помогите купить лицензию на крипто про 5

----------


## Аделина2104

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста с ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12417 КС1 для Windows, Спасибо!  ceo@delcosmo.ru

----------


## Иван Иванов12345

Добрый день, прошу поделится ключом для КриптоПро CSP5.0.12417 на  petrovandrey2023@mail.ru

----------


## ВадимВадимыч

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста, прошу поделится ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000.
Спасибо!
adm@marioberlucci.ru

----------


## check34

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000 на почту che34@mail.ru. Спасибо огроменное заранее. Очень выручите.

----------


## Mement0 m0r1

Добрый день, буду очень признателен за ключ на КриптоПро 5.12417
neo1288@mail.ru

----------


## oblеpihus

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо большое за помощь, ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 работает

----------


## novblok_1

Добрый день, помогите с ключем для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 на почту rusmo021@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Mitri444

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Внезапно закончилась лицензия. Прошу помочь по возможности с ключом на Криптопро CSP 5.0.11455 КС1
polovkov@sibmail.com
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## i.tuk77

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Прошу помочь по возможности с ключом на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417
i.tuk77@ya.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## аpsаrа514

Цитата Сообщение от Soft-safety Посмотреть сообщение
У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
С наилучшими пожеланиями!
Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru
Выражаю большую благодарность в помощи ключевой лицензии Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330

----------


## alexeast

Здравствуйте! Помогите с ключом, пожалуйста, для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417, емайл alexeast@bk.ru. Заранее спасибо большое!

----------


## nasaaaaaa

Добрый день, ,буду благодарна за ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12417 кс1
почта anemilosteva@yandex.ru

----------


## PrохiеsBеst

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Душевно в душу, ключ на 5.0.11455 работает

----------


## Zalina_T

Здравствуйте, помогите с ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000 на почту 4453145@mail.ru. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Ворона в кроссовках

Добрый день, можно ключ на csp 5.0.12000 кс1

----------


## Ворона в кроссовках

valutanepahnet@yandex.ru

----------


## crushml

> valutanepahnet@yandex.ru



mlagent@inbox.ru киньте тоже ключик пожайлуста

----------


## kotik123

КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 - лицензия истекла сегодня (macOS)

Должны были еще два дня назад запустить оплату, но все встало из-за неподписанных документов.

Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на почту kotilok@inbox.ru или в ТГ @alexkotikov

Заранее спасибо за помощь, всем неровнодушным желаю побольше денег!

----------


## EnergeTic01

Добрый день форумчане!
Пришлите ,пожалуйста, ключ от КриптоПРО CSP 5.0.12330 на почту evgeniy_01.87@mail.ru

----------


## kotik123

Добрый день.  Можно вас попросить помочь мне с лицензии КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 - лицензия истекла сегодня

Почта: kotilok@inbox.ru

----------


## Novel1981

Добрый день. Можно вас попросить помочь мне с лицензии КриптоПро CSP 5 - лицензия истекла

Почта: novel1981@mail.ru

----------


## matrixzona

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000  
Почта: matrixzone@mail.ru. 
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## ddn080204

Здравствуйте. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста,ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5 под mac
ddn080204@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ddn080204

Кто за сколько покупает лицензии?

----------


## pаvеl lukаsh

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с лицензией Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417. Полет отличный, работает четко

----------


## Olyalan08

Добрый день! Если есть возможно, скиньте, пожалуйста, лицензию на КриптоПро ПДФ 2.0.1581 на почту olya_lanceva@mail.ru 
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## vasiandr@inbox.ru

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, лицензию на КриптоПро ПДФ 2.0.1581 на почту vasiandr@inbox.ru
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## neoway

Добрый день. Выручайте парни - нужна серверная лицензия к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417..

Почта: knsp2961@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## asdfghgfdsa

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста, прошу поделится ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000.
Спасибо!
neo678@yandex.ru

----------


## brodi_old

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом для клиентской csp 5.0.12000 кс1 на inet_ghost@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий GEF

День добрый!
Поделитесь ключом для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 на почту gefwebstudio@gmail.com
Благодарю

----------


## RedSalex

Братцы! Выручайте!
Нужен ключик для релиза 5.0.11998.
Можно на почту mrks80@icloud.com
Благодарствую!

----------


## Den129

Нужен ключик для последней крипты
Можно на почту den129@list.ru
Благодарствую!

----------


## Galeevam

Поделитесь ключиком для 5.011732
galeevam@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## оlеgtеlес

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Респект добрые люди, незамедлительно помогли с ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 на Mac OS

----------


## Rinadi

> Спасибо за помощь с лицензией Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417. Полет отличный, работает четко


Добрый день, Павел. Скиньте, пожалуйста, ключ 5.0 12417, если, не сложно. Почта: k.dimitrishina@yandex.ru

----------


## pаvеl lukаsh

> Добрый день, Павел. Скиньте, пожалуйста, ключ 5.0 12417, если, не сложно. Почта: k.dimitrishina@yandex.ru


нет, это для одного пользователя ключ, у меня тогда работать не будет

----------


## bonger

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Огромное спасибо!!! Ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 заработал

----------


## Баррак

Добрый день. Нужна серверная лицензия к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417..
Не прочитал внимательно купил простую 

Почта: ser1971@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Tatata30

Добрый день! Также очень нужен  Ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12000 ..
tatatata@list.ru
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## hp1414

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5
Почта: hp1414@yandex.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## kalian

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5 очень нужно Заранее огромное спасибо.
Почта: kalian_seed@mail.ru

----------


## Алексей142

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5
kavbi4@rambler.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## annikulin

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5
annikulin@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## аnnikulin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь, ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 работает

----------


## didanty

Крипто про pdf 2.0
PD202-L0030-00VXL-W7657-C3WEN

----------


## igaрesa

> Крипто про pdf 2.0
> РD202-L0030-00VХL-W7657-C3WЕN


Триальный ключ который при первой установки программы выходит, и он уже не рабочий у кого вышел

----------


## Dimprib

Поделитесь ключиком для 5.0.12417 KC1
kaskad.int@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## hacklina

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12417 
hacklina@ya.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## sokolik

Всем привет.
Можно мне тоже ключ для 5.0.12417 ?
nikola.worker@mail.ru
Спасибо, добрый люди.

----------


## Kiklоbоr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо друзья, быстро помогли с серверной лицензией на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 все успешно работает

----------


## Mariyka_s

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 KC1
ma.kiseleva33@yandex.ru
Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## hichnik_andrei

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 KC1
hichnik_andrei@mail.ru
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## romantik_wolf

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000
Почта: gaginin@ppsrb.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## PunisherSPB

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 KC1
Почта: punisherspb32@gmail.com
Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## Bron1slav

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000
Почта: wyach1slav@ya.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Elenhell

Поделитесь ключиком для 5.012417 KC1
Elenhell-bashlykova@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## artgrp

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11944
Почта: artgrp3@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Artman22

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
Почта: mister.salimgareeff@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю за помощь

----------


## Wеrtоlеt12

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Всё круто, ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 работает. Спасибо

----------


## qwesso

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
Почта: qwesso@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю за помощь

----------


## oooctokkm

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0
Почта: krasova-93@bk.ru Благодарю за помощь

----------


## ptictyn

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417КС1
Почта: Uptictyn@mail.ru Благодарю за помощь
а то пришлось обновить и все слетело. а было до 06,2023

----------


## igaрesa

> Здравствуйте!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417КС1
> Почта: Uptictyn@mail.ru Благодарю за помощь
> а то пришлось обновить и все слетело. а было до 06,2023


До 06.2023 не могло быть, могло только быть до 06.2022 90 дней пробный день у программы, а просто ключей рабочих нет

----------


## cda2001

Поделитесь ключиком для КриптоПро csp 5.0 monster.nadohak@gmail.com Зарание спасибо

----------


## fаllеn9150

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ Криптопро 5.0.12417 работает. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## lexllable

Здравствуйте. 
Поделитесь ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1 lexllable@gmail.com 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## parhandos

Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
Почта: 159a@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю за помощь

----------


## pachalexx

Здравствуйте!
Кому нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
Обращайтесь на почту: 6006380@mail.ru

----------


## ВruS13

Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
Почта: 714563@inbox.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Просто пользователь

Пришлите драгоценный ключик сиэспи 5.0.11998 на мыло: rybak799@mail.ru

----------


## Sоfilinп

Всем привет.
Можно мне тоже ключ для 5.0.12000. 
rkhamziyeva@list.ru
Спасибо, добрый люди.

----------


## artah_8

Всем привет.
Можно мне тоже ключ для 5.4.
arturperm2013@yandex.ru
Спасибо

----------


## jеdi88knight

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарю за быструю помощь в получении ключа на версию Криптопро 5.0.12330 КС1. Программа работает без вылетов

----------


## ВruS13

> Здравствуйте!
> Кому нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
> Обращайтесь на почту: 6006380@mail.ru


Товарищи соискатели ключа, будьте бдительны. Вчера нарвалась на уловке мошенников-хочу и вас предупредить. Пишут сами на почту с приобретением ворованного ключа следующие люди: Алексей Николаевич Починкин и Роман Александрович Кочетков. Будьте бдительны и остерегайтесь. Не важно, какие условия они вам предложат. Получила следующий ответ от ТП разработчика, что ключ зарегистрирован на другую компанию и вытекающие проблемы при сдаче отчётности, отправки документации и использовании ЭП в работе

----------


## folosen1

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Отдельное спасибо за оперативность, по ключу на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 все ОК!

----------


## igaрesa

> КриптоПро CSP 5.0 12


Не легетимный, и уже не рабочий. Такой версии нет

----------


## Moeseenko

Доброго дня ребятушки. Горит отчёт, нужно сдать сегодня а ключик закончился. Пришлите пожалуйста на почту кому не жалко moeseenko.galya@list.ru

----------


## rusteg

> Доброго дня ребятушки. Горит отчёт, нужно сдать сегодня а ключик закончился. Пришлите пожалуйста на почту кому не жалко moeseenko.galya@list.ru


зайдите на предыдущую страницу, там указан серийник) всё отлично работает
*Скрытый текст*50500-00120-0Z178-0055Н-АМWN1

----------


## Moeseenko

> зайдите на предыдущую страницу, там указан серийник) раньше работал


Он мне не нужен, я раньше его пробовала ставить, не смогла сдать из-за него отчёт, было написано "лицензия и текла"

----------


## АndreyR3

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1 roslavag@bk.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## kovrezhen

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000
Почта: yura.kovrezhen@bk.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## uрdake

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Рекомендую, очень быстро помогли с лицензией Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1, без нареканий спасибо

----------


## mаdbebeto

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Выручили добрые люди, ключ на Криптопро 5.0.12330 КС1 подошел отлично

----------


## iLеxуа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ 5.0.12000 сработал

----------


## shоrdеxvan

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Большое спасибо, ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.11455 подошел

----------


## Williаmzef

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Моментально оказали помощь в получении ключа на версию CSP Криптопро 5.0.11998 все работает

----------


## ivan56z

Добрый день! Подскажите есть ли возможность раскатать 70 ключей криптопро удаленно? А то руками на каждом компьютере вводить ключ как то трудно.

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день! Подскажите есть ли возможность раскатать 70 ключей криптопро удаленно? А то руками на каждом компьютере вводить ключ как то трудно.


Что подразумеваете под понятием "раскатать"?

----------


## Jеffreysem

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ на 5.0.12330 сработал

----------


## Kiklоbor

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 ключ работает, рекомендую!

----------


## natаlia-pavlov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ 5.0.12417

----------


## Tоlyanskiy

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Обратился за помощь по ключу на Крипто Про 5.0.12417, незамедлительно помогли. Работает, все просто пушка сервис

----------


## klugg

> Не легетимный, и уже не рабочий. Такой версии нет


все работает только что активировал
Screenshot_1.png

----------


## igaрesa

> не работает, деактивировал


Это окно не является основным показателем работы ключа, рабочее состояние ключа проверяется в другом диалоговом окне

----------


## Vпlery17

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с получение ключа Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330, без всяких ворованных ключей относящихся к данной теме и фейковых манипуляций над программой

----------


## Numg

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом от КриптоПРО CSP 5.0. 12330 KC1.
Почта: liberty3701li@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Demon_se

Спасибо, КП 5.0.12000 КС1 работает, пишет бессрочно.
Тип серверный.

----------


## igaрesa

Не забывайте, не правильно установленный "тип лицензии" не правильная работа программы, которая приводит к сбою функционала

----------


## ross.aviya

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Выручили быстро, ключ на Криптопро 5.0.12330 подошол

----------


## nikita87

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом от КриптоПРО CSP 5.0. 11 KC1.
Почта: kit799@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## igaрesa

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом от КриптоПРО CSP 5.0. 11 KC1.
> Почта: kit799@gmail.com
> Заранее благодарю!


Нет такой версии

----------


## sergey7lex

Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключем к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1.
shmarovs@mail.ru
Большое спасибо.

----------


## aut0l1ne

Годовые ключи на КриптоПро CSP 5.Х.Х.ХХХХХ включая 5.0.12000 
200р подробнее aut0l1ne@protonmail.com

----------


## igaрesa

> Годовые ключи на КриптоПро CSP 5.Х.Х.ХХХХХ включая 5.0.12000 
> 200р подробнее autol1ne@prоtоnmail.com


Только ворованные с организаций, с которыми в дальнейшем возникают проблемы при использовании программы, доступа к ключам ни у кого нет, кроме как разрабам и самим дилерам которые с ними работают

----------


## красный перец

> Только ворованные с организаций, с которыми в дальнейшем возникают проблемы при использовании программы, доступа к ключам ни у кого нет, кроме как разрабам и самим дилерам которые с ними работают


Совершенно правильно, не думаю, что человек пойдёт отдаст 200 за не понятно что и завтра у него заблокируют ЭЦП и он в непонятках понесёт денежку за новую. Не один уважающий себя человек не будет делать таких ошибок

----------


## gеna-139

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Выражаю благодарность за оперативную помощь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330.

----------


## floks

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста, прошу поделится ключом для КриптоПро 5.0.12000.
Спасибо! 
почта 76.mp@mail.ru

----------


## TOP-AZ

Поделитесь плиз ключиком на 5.0.12330.    3733836@mail.ru   Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MrPаvlik

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, ключ Криптопро 5.0.12330 подошёл на Mac. Все гуд

----------


## mmx128

Добрый день! Помогите. пожалуйста с ключами от КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 5853716@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## ilys193

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для КриптоПро 5
nfsu1993@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sеrg434

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Профессиональные ребята, за 5 минут помогли с серверным ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 в процессе приобретения присутствовала на всем протяжении уверенность и она не подвела

----------


## Boom_Ba_Rush

Продление лицензии КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 - лицензия истекла сегодня
macOS
Реально получить ключик pressanykeyanytime@gmail.com ?

----------


## punkеr1988

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Отлично, ключ Криптопро 5.0.12330 КС1 на Mac OS заработал, спасибо за помощь

----------


## Ava1or

Добрый день.
Отправьте, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 под Windows
ava1or@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Elbа8892

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Криптопро ключ 5.0.12417 работает. Спасибо!

----------


## applespare88

Добрый день ключ на КриптоПро для macOS. Версия крипто про 5.0.12417., предложения по адресу applespare88@gmail.com

----------


## SergSychev

Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключем к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1.
mr.sergsychev@mail.ru
Большое спасибо.

----------


## FоX4502

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ Криптопро 5.0.12417 работает, благодарю

----------


## litаvrinav

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ CSP 5.0 работает, все круто

----------


## Burnout

Добрый день.
Отправьте пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 под Windows
burnout676@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Zemaleon

Доброго времени суток,комрады.Беда пришла внезапно, умерла винда , с ней КриптоПро 5, помогите пожалуйста ключиком 708243@mail.ru Заранее благодарен, спасибо.

----------


## ВruS13

Будьте осторожны, за первый квартал этого года участились мошенничества, не оставляйте свой адрес почты вам будут писать с целью покупки ворованного ключа с которым в дальнейшем возникает проблема с органами надзора

----------


## leo_ykt

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0
Почта: klintsov@list.ru  Благодарю за помощь

----------


## gefling

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро CSP 5.0
Почта: info@migom.tom.ru Благодарю за помощь

----------


## rn824b

Добрый день!
Будьте любезны, поделитесь ключом КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
Почта: rn824@bk.ru

----------


## bycоnsta

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Большое спасибо! Ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 работает! Рекомендую! Очень быстро!

----------


## Дитьотй

Здравствуйте!  Нужен ключик для Криптопро 4.0.9963  .  Всего лишь сдать отчет в налоговой . О Боже сколько же заморочек придумали что бы платить им налоги !  dim_vg@mail.ru  Благодарю !

----------


## vasiandr@inbox.ru

Добрый день.
Нужен ключик КриптоПро TSP Client 2.0 . Очеееень надо. почта vasiandr@inbox.ru

----------


## Tаta7531

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро помогли в решении вопроса с кодом для Криптопро 5.0.12417, все активировал ось. Спасибо

----------


## vgik50

Добрый день.
Отправьте пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 под Windows
или ниже 5.0. бессрочную, если такая бывает

КриптоАРМ
Спасибо

----------


## xzer123

прошу ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 под Windows
бессрочную, если такая бывает на почту nuzhenkotel@gmail.com

----------


## аslanbai

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с бессрочным ключом Криптопро 5.0.12417, все заработало сразу

----------


## MrProxe

Добрый день, можете прислать ключик для серверной крипто про 5.0.11455кс1 Mr.Proxe@rambler.ru

----------


## аslanbai

> Добрый день, можете прислать ключик для серверной крипто про 5.0.11455кс1 Mr.Proxe@rambler.ru


Вчера буквально взял у zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru на клиентскую версию 5.0.12417 и северную 5.0.11455 безупречно работает

----------


## Gаraj507

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё чётко, ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 работает

----------


## 02kent

Добрый день. Если есть у кого свободный ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1, скиньте пожалуйста на почту или сюда. 02kent@mail.ru. если будет 2 вообще будет суппер)

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день. Если есть у кого свободный ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1, скиньте пожалуйста на почту или сюда. 02kent@mail.ru. если будет 2 вообще будет суппер)


что значит свободный? вообще-то 1 ключ = 1 машина

----------


## iek

Добрый день! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1 на клиентскую версию под Windows, заранее благодарен. antanta_2008@inbox.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день! 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1 на клиентскую версию под Windows, заранее благодарен. antanta_2008@inbox.ru


как понять поделитесь? если кто-то поделится, то у него у самого программа не будет работать

----------


## ASTangram

Здравствуйте! 
Можно ключик на КриптоПро 5.0.12417 KC1 на клиентскую версию под Windows? 
Спасибо заранее
astangram@mail.ru

----------


## kotoss

Добрый день, если есть возможность поделиться колючом для версии 5.0.12417, буду чрезмерно признателен!
kotikos@yandex.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день, если есть возможность поделиться колючом для версии 5.0.12417, буду чрезмерно признателен!
> kotikos@yandex.ru


как понять поделитесь? если кто-то поделится, то у него у самого программа не будет работать

----------


## blеdwhite

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


огромное спасибо, помогли с ключиком Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 для Mac OS все стало работать

----------


## savaog

Добрый день, пожалуйста, поделитесь колючем для версии 5.0.12330 кс1, буду чрезмерно признателен!
savaog@savaog.com
Спасибо!

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день, пожалуйста, поделитесь колючем для версии 5.0.12330 кс1, буду чрезмерно признателен!
> savaog@savaog.com
> Спасибо!


как понять поделитесь? если кто-то поделится, то у него у самого программа не будет работать

----------


## ewg.makarоff

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 под Windows Server 2012 заработал, все моментально решили

----------


## Koldуbaу

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 заработал. Очень быстро помогли в решении данного вопроса

----------


## croffos

прошу ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 под Windows
бессрочную, если такая бывает на почту croffos@gmail.com

----------


## Ninаugntu

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Без развода помогли с ключом КриптоПро 5.0.12330, все стало теперь работать без танцев с бубном

----------


## Mozarella

Добрый день, если есть возможность поделиться ключом для версии 5.0.1200, буду чрезмерно признателен!
tes_x7@protonmail.com

----------


## Ольгa08

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Обратилась за помощью с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417, объяснили как работает программа и теперь она стала бессрочная

----------


## steb

Добрый день, пожалуйста, поделитесь колючем для версии 5.0.12330 кс1, буду чрезмерно признателен!
igor46dgest@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Raven611

Добрый день! Прошу поделиться ключем для версии 5.0.12330 КС1, заранее спасибо!
lolravenxz@gmail.com

----------


## xolodno

Добрый день.
Отправьте пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1 под Windows
xolodno@bk.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## cyanide-1

Приветствую!
Будьте добры, отправьте ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 на kobzevvm@mail.ru - буду благодарен!

----------


## fоrbuk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.11455 работает, спасибо большое за помощь, быстро решили вопрос

----------


## Sakhalin

Добрый день.
Отправьте пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 на alexey_90@mail.ru.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## noMoruTE

Всем привет! Отправьте пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 под Windows на createmail@internet.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## poslivsеna

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо огромное! Ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 работает!

----------


## wwwrustam

Добрый день.
Можно получить ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 на rustia@mail.ru.
Заранее премного благодарен!

----------


## mibsasha

Добрый день.
Можно получить ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 на mibsasha@yandex.ru.
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## iаmvip

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 заработал на win server 2019,спасибо добрые люди

----------


## happer

Добрый день если не затруднит помогите с ключом  на 5.0.12417
alexkondratiev2011@gmail.com

Спасибо

----------


## AleksTihоn

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, лицензия Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 подошла, все заработало

----------


## subex5

Здравствуйте! Отправьте пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 под Windows на subex5@ya.ru 
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Verоnika77

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за ключ Криптопро 5.0.12417 все заработало

----------


## s_h_m_e_l

Помогите, пжл, с ключом для  5.0.12330 KC1

----------


## s_h_m_e_l

Помогите, пжл, с ключом для 5.0.12330 KC1
s_h_m_e_l@rambler.ru

----------


## сербел

Добрый день! Прошу поделиться ключем для версии 5.0.12330 КС1, заранее спасибо!
2915161@inbox.ru

----------


## Vassermanprо

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарю за помощь, ключ Криптопро 5.0.12330 работает

----------


## anya.kоval

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ Крипто-Про подошёл на 5.12417

----------


## lbonza

можете помочь с ключем на 5.0.12417 KC1 (серверный вариант)?
lena.bonza@bk.ru

----------


## anya.kоval

> можете помочь с ключем на 5.0.12417 KC1 (серверный вариант)?
> lena.bonza@bk.ru


Спросите по контактам выше, я у них получила на обычную версию

----------


## s_h_m_e_l

Благодарю за оперативную помощь по Криптопро 5.0.12330 КС1. 
Ключ рабочий.

----------


## Perelopatyi

Добрый день, пожалуйста, поделитесь колючем для версии  5.0.12000 KC1, буду чрезмерно признателен!
v_m@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## alexpukhov

Добрый вечер, поделитесь пожалуйста Ключом 5.12417 
alexpukhov@mail.ru 
Cпасибо.

----------


## bah_63

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь, пожалуйста Ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417. bah_63@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## Fiхit_x

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, быстро помогли с Криптопро серверной для Windows Server 2019
Лицензия рабочая

----------


## Grey.78

Пожалуйста  скиньте  для криптопро 5.012471 grey.78@list.ru

----------


## sanel_1

Добрый день, пожалуйста, поделитесь колючем для версии 5.0.12000 KC1, буду чрезмерно признателен!
baradon_101@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## noble4lsk

Добрый вечер.
Поделитесь ключиком на 5.0.11455 КС1 в личку или на почту hello@podkey.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MarSerg

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом на 5.0.12417
rumbok@list.ru
Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## Lоve.1c

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ Криптопро 5.0.12417 работает, благодарю за оперативную помощь

----------


## MathеwMof

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативно помогли с Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 не смотря на позднее время и праздник, ключ работает

----------


## ZWSERGE

Добрый день, пожалуйста, поделитесь колючем для версии 5.0.1200 кс1, буду чрезмерно признателен!

94wzsg@gmail.com

Спасибо!

----------


## Kesha995

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом на 5.0.12330
andrewy95@mail.ru
спасибо за ранее.

----------


## Yaahoo

Добрый день, пожалуйста, поделитесь колючем для версии 5.0.12000 кс1
storm-cs@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## GreatBear

Обратился на soft-safety@mail.ru.
Все работает. Благодарю.

----------


## R0dger

Добрый день, поделитесь ключем для версии 5.0.12000 кс1, буду благодарен!
abunyaev@gmail.com

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## nsz

Здравствуйте! Прошу помощи в поиске ключика для 5.0.12 кс1 или старше. Заранее благодарен. nsz@live.ru

----------


## Tokiman

Бодрого дня! Прошу поделиться ключем для КриптоПро csp 5.0.12459. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Tokiman

> Бодрого дня! Прошу поделиться ключем для КриптоПро csp 5.0.12459. Заранее благодарен!


на tokarev_anton@mail.ru

----------


## Deman11

Добры вечер! Прошу ключик для КриптоПро csp 5.0.11944 КС1. Сегодня заканчивается лицензия!
на: p-dima79@mail.ru

----------


## оn-lite

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Оперативная помощь в получении ключа Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417
Cпасибо все стало работать

----------


## pechnik108

добрый день поделитесь серверным ключем криптопро 5 b-andrey74@yandex.ru

----------


## vovaulga

> добрый день поделитесь серверным ключем криптопро 5 b-andrey74@yandex.ru


тут бессмысленно спрашивать, сегодня сам брал северную лицензию 
Криптопро 5.0 у soft-safety@mail.ru

----------


## Relapse

Всем добрый день. Поделитесь ключем криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 в личку 1-----@mail.ru

----------


## h-a-s-e-k

Всем добрый день. Поделитесь ключем криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 в личку drovavoz.vsk@yandex.ru

Сегодня последний день подписи
Заранее спасибо

----------


## vovaulga

> Всем добрый день. Поделитесь ключем криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 в личку 1-----@mail.ru





> Всем добрый день. Поделитесь ключем криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 в личку drovavoz.vsk@yandex.ru
> 
> Сегодня последний день подписи
> Заранее спасибо


вам сюда soft-safety@mail.ru человек не подвел, очень быстро помог

----------


## norsim

Прошу norsim2009@gmail.com

----------


## thevladbоg

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459, все стало работать

----------


## car-toha

Выручайте! очень нужен ключ на версию КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 на Сервер!!! пришлите, пожалуйста, на почту car-toha.sv@yandex.ru. заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Zapazuhu

Интересно, сколько вы платите за эту лицензию? *Когда при желание можно сгенерировать её бесплатно.* 
При таком раскладе, проще уж купить лицензию официально. 
2900 рублей не такие уж и большие деньги за бессрочную лицензию, чем от какого то Васи Пупкина.
Варез должен быть бесплатен. Если уж и платить, то только разработчикам софта.

----------


## thevladbоg

> Интересно, сколько вы платите за эту лицензию? *Когда при желание можно сгенерировать её бесплатно.* 
> При таком раскладе, проще уж купить лицензию официально. 
> 2900 рублей не такие уж и большие деньги за бессрочную лицензию, чем от какого то Васи Пупкина.
> Варез должен быть бесплатен. Если уж и платить, то только разработчикам софта.


Дешевле на порядок той цены, что вы указали. На прямую от разработчика. А то что должно быть или не быть уже решать не вам

----------


## Fish2013

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом на клиент КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 KC1 (Windows). Очень нужно. Буду очень благодарен! Почта rbs2@mail.ru.

----------


## Zapazuhu

> Дешевле на порядок той цены, что вы указали. На прямую от разработчика. А то что должно быть или не быть уже решать не вам


Конечно, конечно.
На авито целая толпа разработчиков сидит.

----------


## thevladbоg

> Конечно, конечно.
> На авито целая толпа разработчиков сидит.


Авито давно уже используется, в качестве перекупской и в большей степени мошеннической платформой

----------


## ~JonyGirl~

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо добрым людям. Помогли в получении серверной лицензии Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417. Программа теперь заработала

----------


## Evgenepc

На официальном сайте крипто про можно скачать две версии 5-ой версии: КриптоПро CSP 5.0 R2(CSPSetup-5.0.12000) и КриптоПро CSP 5.0(CSPSetup-5.0.11455). К версии КриптоПро CSP 5.0 подходят ключи с 4-ой редакции крипто про, а вот на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 R2 нужны ключи для 5й версии. Так как на 4-ую версию намного больше ключей в доступе, устанавливайте версию КриптоПро CSP 5.0 (она же CSPSetup-5.0.11455) и будет вам счастье.

----------


## igaрesa

> На официальном сайте крипто про можно скачать две версии 5-ой версии: КриптоПро CSP 5.0 R2(CSPSetup-5.0.12000) и КриптоПро CSP 5.0(CSPSetup-5.0.11455). К версии КриптоПро CSP 5.0 подходят ключи с 4-ой редакции крипто про, а вот на КриптоПро CSP 5.0 R2 нужны ключи для 5й версии. Так как на 4-ую версию намного больше ключей в доступе, устанавливайте версию КриптоПро CSP 5.0 (она же CSPSetup-5.0.11455) и будет вам счастье.


Никогда не подходили, это баг программы который проявляется при первом же обращении к сертификату которая в тот же момент производит обращение к центру лицензирования и проверки лицензии.
P. S: к 4 уже много пиратских ключей утратили свое время использования

----------


## Leadо Corp

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо! Ключик на Криптопро 5.0.12330 КС1 подошел

----------


## Evgenepc

Странно, у меня всегда подходили. Ключи от 4-ки брал на этом же сайте, только в другой теме, хотя и в этой возможно есть актуальные. И еще ведь можно использовать свои лицензионные ключи от 4-ки, если они есть)

----------


## igaрesa

> Странно, у меня всегда подходили. Ключи от 4-ки брал на этом же сайте, только в другой теме, хотя и в этой возможно есть актуальные. И еще ведь можно использовать свои лицензионные ключи от 4-ки, если они есть)


Я же выше писал, баг приложения до момента связки с центром лицензирования. Ну если у кого-то есть нормальные не пиратские ключи, то они могут на 4 версии пользоваться, а так 4 версия уже постепенно практически перешла под версию 5. Многие порталы перестают поддерживать версию 4 из-за перехода на версию 5

----------


## Lileks

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо в помощи с лицензионным ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 для сервера, все четко, сработались моментально

----------


## Taсker

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 на клиентскую версию. Все успешно, рекомендую!

----------


## Jоnn2233

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


уважения Вам добрые люди, ключ Криптопро 5.0.12330 сработал

----------


## kirillkоp

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, лицензия Крипто-ПРО 5.0 стала работать

----------


## zion87

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


за лицензионным софтом только сюда теперь. цены ниже намного и есть все что нужно. активация Криптопро 5.0.12417 мгновенная, работает без нареканий

----------


## joystick78

коллеги имею глупый вопрос.
Есть купленная лицензия на сервер,  коллега слегка погорячился и "всунул" ее на три сервера. И все работает....
так будет недолго? она слетит?

----------


## joystick78

коллеги имею глупый вопрос.
Есть купленная лицензия на сервер,  коллега слегка погорячился и "всунул" ее на три сервера. И все работает....
так будет недолго? она слетит?

----------


## красный перец

> коллеги имею глупый вопрос.
> Есть купленная лицензия на сервер,  коллега слегка погорячился и "всунул" ее на три сервера. И все работает....
> так будет недолго? она слетит?


правильно понимаете, в центр лицензирования поступает инфа, то что стоит на нескольких серверах, хотя сделана для одного, в конечном итоге она становится полностью не рабочей

----------


## Orеnburg56

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарю за быструю помощь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459, все сразу установилось и заработало

----------


## narziev

Прошу поделиться ключем для КриптоПро csp 5.0.12459. Заранее благодарен!
nvdevice@yandex.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> Прошу поделиться ключем для КриптоПро csp 5.0.12459. Заранее благодарен!
> nvdevice@yandex.ru


Как понять поделится? Он на один компьютер идет, если кто-то сможет его вытащить поделиться то у того, кто вытащил не будет работать

----------


## ram@nыч

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Взял ключик на Криптопро 5.0.12417 для сервера. Полет нормальный, однозначно рекомендую!

----------


## ratatuy177

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про 5.0.11455кс1 работает

----------


## Антон133

> Добрый день, ,буду благодарна за ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12417 кс1
> почта anemilosteva@yandex.ru


Добрый день! Поделитесь тоже? s.consult@list.ru?

----------


## ggоodini

> Добрый день! Поделитесь тоже? s.consult@list.ru?


Антон привет, люди сверху пишут что нужно обратится на этот адрес soft-safety@mail.ru
я у них сейчас взял ключ на версию, как и у вас

----------


## Антон133

спасибо, обратился..

----------


## igaрesa

> спасибо, обратился..


что мне у них понравилось, цена - подарок. везде в интернет площадках предлагают от 3 до 4к за ключик и ждать 1 и 3 дня, а тут прям за 15 минут решили вопрос. пробовал раньше брать в других центрах где дешевле, но ключик почему-то через месяц-два ломался. даже товарищ по просил ему взять, второй ключ у них забрал

----------


## buger78

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


По цене для меня самый выгодный вариант, ключ для Криптопро 5.0 прислали сразу же, конечно подошел, работает без багов. За ключами теперь только сюда

----------


## FrankSetup

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ Криптопро 5.0.12459 установился с первого раза, проверил в работе, полнофункционален

----------


## vovchik63

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с серийным номером на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 для Mac OS, мой вопрос решили быстро и в полном объеме

----------


## sun_wug_kung

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Приобрел здесь Криптопро 5.0 для сервера. Софт с данным ключом работает идеально, никаких проблем не возникло в активации.

----------


## G-bomb

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Cпасибо за помощь в настройке и активации Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 KC1, все разложили по полочкам и доходчиво объяснили!!!

----------


## fliper

Ты прикольный РАЗВОДИЛА)))))))))))))))))

----------

Arhiholy (24.06.2022)

----------


## fliper

[QUOTE=kylik2009;728921]После ввода вашего пиратского ключа, который вы предоставили - программа стала писать лицензия заблокирована и удалилась ЭЦП выданая ФНС с носителя и копия из реестра компьютера. Не рекомендуется к использованию.[/Q

Работает много где а тебе бабки на упали вот не задача!

----------


## kylik2009

> Ты прикольный РАЗВОДИЛА)))))))))))))))))


Соглашение использования зайди почитай, потом ори во все горло. уверен, что ключ ибо пизженный и дал на одну установку использовать

----------


## fliper

> Соглашение использования зайди почитай, потом ори во все горло. уверен, что ключ ибо пизженный и дал на одну установку использовать


Смешно.

----------


## uc_kek

Хочу ключик на Крипто-Про 5
Моя почта rybalko@inbox.ru

----------


## rais585

Дня доброго, нуждаюсь в ключе на 4.0.9974 на почту lychnikov@ya.ru

----------


## lyzar83

Зашлите пжл ключ на ПРО-крипто 5.0.11998 на onatoliyl@bk.ru

----------


## fyonna

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Cпасибо за оперативный ответ и помощь в получении лицензии Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459, все работает отлично

----------


## Дмитрий Какорин

Добрый день, можно пожалуйста ключик на КриптоПро 5.0.12417 на lime-room@mail.ru

----------


## AlеksTihоn

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Выручили с ключом на Криптопро 5.0.12330, стало работать без сбоев

----------


## CarVip

Долго мучался с поиском ключа Криптопро 5.0.12459 для Mac OS. Специалисты из soft-safety@mail.ru Моментально отозвались на мою проблему и помогли в решении моего вопроса

----------


## kаslit

> Долго мучался с поиском ключа Криптопро 5.0.12459 для Mac OS. Специалисты из soft-safety@mail.ru Моментально отозвались на мою проблему и помогли в решении моего вопроса


Спасибо добрый человек, обратился к ним тоже за помощью с ключом на 5.0.12417, сделали все красиво, респект

----------


## mаgnus

> Долго мучался с поиском ключа Криптопро 5.0.12459 для Mac OS. Специалисты из soft-safety@mail.ru Моментально отозвались на мою проблему и помогли в решении моего вопроса


Взял у них лицензию на серверную версию Криптопро 5.0.12330, все норм

----------


## Erynnor

Слёзно прошу ключ для КриптоПро 5.0.11998 на ogankvik@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Stiks1967

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с ключом для серверной Криптопро 5.0.11998

----------


## fliper

))))))

----------


## fliper

> Иди отсюда разводила, уже не один человек попался на твою уловку. Люди будьте бдительны, после установки удаляется ЭЦП с носителя и реестра


а спасибо ставят, а тебе нет. И кто разводила?

----------


## kylik2009

> а спасибо ставят, а тебе нет. И кто разводила?


Ты если хочешь помогать, то помогаешь не заспасибо а безвозмездно. Спасибо поставил только то, кто входит в твою группировку, так сказать новорег со старыми дырками, как видно по форуму умники когда давно создавали аккаунты и потом выложив какой-то пост поддерживают его с другого акка. Обращался в Крипто-Про и они сказали, что это ключ организации и спросили от кого он получен, как предполагается не один уже обратился к ним с этим ключом и они его поэтому отключили

----------

lelarq3 (25.05.2022), Super Bad (25.05.2022)

----------


## Sismaster1

Хочу ключик на Крипто-Про 5
Моя почта p0dlodka@yandex.ru

----------


## lelarq3

> Ты если хочешь помогать, то помогаешь не заспасибо а безвозмездно. Спасибо поставил только то, кто входит в твою группировку, так сказать новорег со старыми дырками, как видно по форуму умники когда давно создавали аккаунты и потом выложив какой-то пост поддерживают его с другого акка. Обращался в Крипто-Про и они сказали, что это ключ организации и спросили от кого он получен, как предполагается не один уже обратился к ним с этим ключом и они его поэтому отключили


Правильно, гоните этого подставщика наxyй с форума, не место этим князем здесь, вообще как выйти на админа чтоб его в BlackList дёрнул?

----------


## lоv4ik

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Выручили, спасибо Вам добрые люди за ключ Криптопро 5.0.12459, программа заработала

----------


## vpsdedik

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Написал на указанную почту, и через 2 минуты был ключ активировал и все Работает)

----------


## PrincBеka

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Честеые и добрые люди. Готовы помочь и подсказать по активации Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459. Можно смело обращаться, рекомендую!!

----------


## wolf1970

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все быстро и качественно, лицензия Криптопро 5.0.12330 получена

----------


## grenman82

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Необходимо было настроить работу эл подписи на Криптопро 5.0.12417, все было выполнено оперативно и качественно. Советую обязательно!

----------


## bartie82

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1 на bartie1982@gmail.com

----------


## глаза разуй

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на КриптоПро 5.0.12000 KC1 на bartie1982@gmail.com


выше же написано zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## Аvashape

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


мгновенно помогли с лицензией Криптопро 5.0.12459 КС1 и показали, как пользоваться. Теперь постоянная лицензия не слетает и работает отлично

----------


## RenаtKar

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Приобрел код лицензии Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 KC1 на Mac OS, работает все без лишних проблем, однозначно советую

----------


## Gеetler

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с ключом Криптопро 5,все отлично работает

----------


## Imрlex

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстрая помощь с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12459 все работает

----------


## GTA333

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Всё супер, забрал лицензионный ключ для Mac OS на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 работает отлично

----------


## Valssidalv

Здравствуйте поделитесь ключем для Криптопро 5 серверная ))) почта Vlad_arz@mail.ru

----------


## Wоlverine.dv

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Заказала серверную версию ключа Криптопро 5.0, прислали быстро, в установке не возникло проблем, активация прошла успешно

----------


## dave grоhl

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за оперативный ответ, ключ Криптопро 5.0.12459 работает

----------


## sergiovp87

Добрый день ! Где сейчас можно достать ключ для серверной 5.0.12330 ? и сколько стоит ?

----------


## глаза разуй

> Добрый день ! Где сейчас можно достать ключ для серверной 5.0.12330 ? и сколько стоит ?


доброго, перед вашим постом оставляли запись

----------


## lоcalhost

> У меня не все активировалось
> 5.0.12000 KC1


мозг то совсем иссек, включать не хотите. головой должны понимать, что ставите и можно это вообще ставить или нет. увидели яркую картинку по активации - внутри оболочка не прошла активацию, а вы это даже не смотрите, но потом пишите у меня это не работает, другое не работает, вроде все же нормально. вот надо и понимать из-за этого, что ставите не понятно, что и какой вред наносит это компьютеру, давно видать компьютер не уходил в ноль совсеми данными которые не возможно установить

----------


## Mahоn83

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, лицензия у Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 KC1 заработала

----------


## Andrеiyarh

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарю за помощь с серверным ключом Криптопро 5.0 для Windows Server 2019 Standart, все работает отлично

----------


## Vovanic1978

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Приобрел Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная  Все работает всегда на связи Рекомендую

----------


## TRAF

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12417 macOS - почта : nekros-oaa87@mail.ru

----------


## kimоk1988

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Удивил и порадовал данный сервис, решили мой вопрос буквально в течение 15 минут. Брал лицензию ключа Криптопро 5.0.12459 для Mac OS, без нареканий работает

----------


## defrag

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для  Криптопро 5.0.12417 a8ndefrag@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## глаза разуй

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом для  Криптопро 5.0.12417 a8ndefrag@mail.ru
> Спасибо!


перед твей записью запись, смотри в ней

----------


## defrag

Купить я могу и на офф сайте. Халява же манит сильнее. =))

----------


## глаза разуй

> Купить я могу и на офф сайте. Халява же манит сильнее. =))


вперед на оф сайт, ни кто не держит. только понять не могу есть смысл переплачивать или нет

----------


## Phаryn

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ Криптопро 5.0.12459 на Windows Server 2012 работает отлично, спасибо за помощь

----------


## Nataliе03

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взяла официальную лицензию Криптопро 5.0, установилось без единой проблемы и все работает нормально

----------


## Alex.gr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ Криптопро 5.0.12459 заработал, спасибо!

----------


## Sсholz

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Helped in the installation and activation of the perpetual license Cryptopro 5.0.12459

----------


## caslive

Добрый день, поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста на КриптоПРО Версия: 5.0.12500 КС1 Почта caslive@mail.ru 
Заранее, спасибо огромное!

----------


## caslive

Добрый день, поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста на КриптоПРО Версия: 5.0.12500 КС1 Почта caslive@mail.ru 
Заранее, спасибо огромное!

----------


## глаза разуй

> Добрый день, поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста на КриптоПРО Версия: 5.0.12500 КС1 Почта caslive@mail.ru 
> Заранее, спасибо огромное!


перед твоей записью запись смотри

----------


## sveto4ek_v3

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за быстро оказанную помощь в получении лицензии на Криптопро 5.0.12500

----------


## sveto4ek_v3

> Мне подошел на 5.0.12000


не актуален он уже, я его по пробовала ввести-статус: "лицензия заблокирована" и потом обратилась на zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru за помощью

----------


## lоcalhost

> рабочий клиентский ключ


не работает он, уже до вас его проверял

----------


## MariaMuhinа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, лицензия Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 подошла без проблем, сразу помогли настроить компьютер для подписания

----------


## Влaдимир139

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Получила ключ для Криптопро 5.0.12417 очень быстро, объяснили в установке, проблем не возникло

----------


## LidеrXXX

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ Криптопро работает

----------


## maxx-rzn

> рабочий клиентский ключ


Работает на 5.0.11455

----------


## красный перец

> Работает на 5.0.11455


это старая версия, в ней зафиксирован баг и она не гадится для работы и использования с прошлого года, необходимо дождаться когда разработчики выпустят версию без бага

----------


## borоdаn

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ Криптопро 5.0.12319 сработал сразу

----------


## neоmsk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на 5.0.12455 работает, добра вам добрые люди

----------


## AVВ777

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Серийный номер Криптопро 5.0.11455 взятый у вас успешно установился, большое спасибо за помощь

----------


## vvgelectrоnk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Честные и быстрые люди. Готовы помочь и подсказать. Сошлись на доверии, можно смело обращаться. Брал лицензию для Криптопро 5.0.12500

----------

ArаratHH (17.06.2022), cross_tvеr (16.06.2022), efim160586 (16.06.2022), kitoaе (16.06.2022), KRАS1957 (17.06.2022), mаtalizer (17.06.2022), narkolok (16.06.2022), tеma_300434 (17.06.2022), udj!n123 (16.06.2022), Valуa3010 (16.06.2022)

----------


## pachalexx

Здравствуйте!
Кому нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
Обращайтесь на почту: 6006380@mail.ru

----------


## ВruS13

> Здравствуйте!
> Кому нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
> Обращайтесь на почту: 6006380@mail.ru


Здравствуй еще раз! Мы с тобой уже в марте разговаривали по данному вопросу! Хватит впаривать людям свои ворованные неработающие ключи доставляющие проблемы и опасность в использовании ЭП

----------


## kitoaе

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия Криптопро 5.0.12500 встала отлично, спасибо добрый человек

----------


## MGеmini

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ работает на 5.0.12000 спасибо

----------


## PrimeMM

уже не работает 5,0,12500 кс1

----------


## PrimeMM

уже не работает 5,0,12500 кс1

----------


## глаза разуй

> уже не работает 5,0,12500 кс1


какие остатки есть на паблике, то и не будет работать. вам только сюда, как пишут выше
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## ArаratHH

> какие остатки есть на паблике, то и не будет работать. вам только сюда, как пишут выше
> zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Огонь, у меня сработал ключ Криптопро 5.0.12500 по вашей подсказке по адресу zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## RusGaliеv

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с активацией Криптопро 5.0.12500, очень удобно и понравилась цена

----------


## pirоg33

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Очень быстро вышли на связь и ответили на все вопросы. Не на минуту не возникло сомнений, так, как достаточного много положительных отзывов. Ключ Криптопро 5.0.12417 рабочий. Спасибо за оперативность!

----------


## danilius

Спасибо!)

----------


## bernadinext39

Выражаю сердечную благодарность Фирме soft-safety@mail.ru
За быструю отзывчивость и помощь в получении лицензии на Программное Обеспечение СКЗИ Криптопро 5.0.12459 КС1. Произвели установку самой программы и в течение нескольких минут активировали.

----------


## terrievb

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за помощь. Серверный ключ Криптопро 5.0.12500 заработал, все ок.

----------


## dashka85

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ на версию 5.0.12330 подошол, все работает

----------


## Eаrleheiff

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Вопрос с лицензией Криптопро 5.0.12500 решили оперативно и все заработало

----------


## Arhiholy

Всё будет нормально, этого ****бола не слушай и вообще не обращай внимания, он тут сам с собой уже несколько лет вот и поплыла кукуха

----------


## antihakеr

> Всё будет нормально, этого ****бола не слушай и вообще не обращай внимания, он тут сам с собой уже несколько лет вот и поплыла кукуха


А кого не слушать то нужно, не понятно о ком речь идёт?

----------


## Olimpius80

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо ключ на Криптопро 5.0.12500 подошол)))

----------


## levberеg

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Криптопро 5.0.12459 для сервера работает, спасибо добрые люди

----------


## sweetla81

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Класс, помогли с ключом на Криптопро 5.0.12500, все работает, рекомендую

----------


## Swede87

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли с рабочим ключом Криптопро 5.0.11455 очень быстро

----------


## daveft

что у нас произошло с рынком криптозащиты? за серверную лицензию просят 70000 тыс.рублей ведь людям не подсилу за такие цифры это приобретать

----------


## JoKes

> что у нас произошло с рынком криптозащиты? за серверную лицензию просят 70000 тыс.рублей ведь людям не подсилу за такие цифры это приобретать


Для этого люди уже используют давно
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
soft-safety@mail.ru
Судя по информации из данной темы

----------


## chelnitskiy

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Заказал лицензию Windows Server 2012 Криптопро 5.0.12500 решили вопрос в течении 3 минут и помогли в настройках, все работает

----------


## rosaliela

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, что не отказали в помощи в трудную минуту с получением лицензионного ключика для Криптопро 5.0.12500, согласно вашей инструкции все активировалось в считанные секунды и работает

----------


## RSancho

Добра всем, может кто поделиться ключиком на КриптоПро 5.0.12266 КС1 очень требуется.
заранее благодарен.
wisevader82@gmail.com

----------


## stells54

Приветствую, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро 5.0.12417 очень требуется, заранее благодарен. sdm54@yandex.ru

----------


## АrPlus

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на Криптопро 5.0.12459 КС1 ключ заработал, спасибо

----------


## ExtreMе

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ребята честно помогли с ключом и настройкой для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 все заработало и не слетает

----------


## vinchencо

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ 5.0.12417 активировался, спасибо

----------


## sfera_tomsk

Добрый день! Можете прислать ключ на версию 5.0.12000 на sfera_tomsk@mail.ru. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Wemmup

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли в получении ключа серверного Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 для сервера, установилось все отлично и работает

----------


## a27041978

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом КРИПТО ПРО версия 5.0.12000КС1 почта aik1709@mail.ru. ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## frоst77

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли в получении лицензии на Криптопро 5.0.12330, все честно, без обмана

----------


## jаydler81

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12459 КС1, успешно

----------


## catafot

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


лицензия на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 подошла, все заработало

----------


## markovkа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ заработал на версии 5.0.12330 спасибо

----------


## AntuanLoran

Можно ключ на почту antuanloran@yandex.ru 
Крипто про 5, TLS серверная

----------


## niksеr

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Моментально оказали помощь в получении и установке ключа на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 на сервер, тип лицензии TLS серверная как и заявлено программой

----------


## LoginDel

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли с ключом для серверной Криптопро 5, сразу видно, мастера своего дела

----------


## lordcoder

Добрый день! Можете прислать ключ на версию 5.0.12000 на lordcoder@yandex.ru. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## lordcoder

Добрый день! Прошу прислать ключ на версию 5.0.12000 на lordcoder@yandex.ru. Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## rvlar56

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро получил ключ Криптопро 5.0.12330 КС1 установил и Криптопро стало работать

----------


## Mariа_Bush

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Прекрасно, лицензия актуальная для Windows Server 2012 Криптопро 5.0, спасибо все установилось

----------


## odinokiy

Добрый день, поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста на КриптоПРО Версия: 5.0.12000 КС1 Почта tsvetkovy@yandex.ru
Заранее, спасибо огромное!

----------


## Dronvolodin

Добрый день хотелось бы тоже стать обладателем ключика на крипто про 5.0.11 кс1 на почту dronvolodin@mail.ru
Спасибо заранее

----------


## Pomorius

День добрый! поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на 5.0.12500
Спасибо

----------


## Pomorius

День добрый! поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на 5.0.12500
Спасибо

----------


## LaPedro

Доброго времени!
Помогите, пожалуйста серийником к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС2 серверная.

----------


## official

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Заказал серийник для Криптопро 5.0.12330 под Win Serv 2012, ключ встал без танцов с бубнами. Программа заработала на сервере, спасибо

----------


## АлександрASG

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом КРИПТО ПРО версия 5.0.12000КС1 почта senior.zerospirit@gmail.com ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!! Очень нужно....

----------


## lekhaplatоn

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Cпасибо за лицензию на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12459 все ок!

----------


## Eriсkren

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Круто, быстро предоставили ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1, все отлично

----------


## Eriсkren

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Круто, быстро предоставили ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1, все отлично

----------


## аvm3110

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Криптопро 5.0.12417 работает, спасибо большое

----------


## EChеrin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 работает, сенкью вере мач

----------


## ches66

Добрый день поделитесь, Крипто про 5 12500Кс1 и вдруг у кого есть вот этим Лицензия на право использования ПО "КриптоПро OCSP Client" из состава ПАК "Службы УЦ". Спасибо! ches66@gmail.com

----------


## Leffe1

Здравствуйте, поделитесь ключом от Криптопро 5.0.125000 TLS, вышлите пожалуйста на почту myxamop1987@bk.ru

----------


## tbm.ex.prо

ключ работает спасибо



> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.

----------


## lehаer

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо помогли с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12500 TLS-сервер для серверной винды

----------


## roma55592

Ребята поделитесь ключиком для 5 криптопро 5.0.12417
roma55592@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## karine53

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оказали помощь в получении ключа серверного Криптопро 5.0.12500

----------


## Вильсур

Всем привет, поделитесь плиз ключом 5.0.124417 кс1 vilssur@yahoo.com, благодарю

----------


## тупой и ещё тупее

> Всем привет, поделитесь плиз ключом 5.0.124417 кс1 vilssur@yahoo.com, благодарю


следует обратится по адресу из поста выше

----------


## Gеrmitt

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Приобрел лицензию Криптопро 5.0. Надёжный человек, быстро прислал код и помог в активации. Все работает.

----------


## Станислав138

Ребята поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5 криптопро 5.0 12500

----------


## BPAvеl

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Взял лицензию Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1 под серверную винду. Технически все заработало как и должно работать. Спасибо.

----------


## massolution

поделитесь пожалуйста, ключ крипто про 5.0 12500 optiarc@mail.ru

----------


## тупой и ещё тупее

> поделитесь пожалуйста, ключ крипто про 5.0 12500 optiarc@mail.ru


следует обратится по адресу из поста выше

----------


## LеnVin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Сервис бомба. Списались с человеком, получил консультации и взял ключ криптопро 5.0.12330 установил и все заработало

----------


## earlenewy

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял на версию 5.0.12500 ключ, все окей

----------


## Станислав138

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста, ключ крипто про 5.0 12500 rustamm18121987@mail.ru

----------


## andrekho

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком к Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 КС1
Пишите на почту andrekho@mail.ru

----------


## АНДВИН

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком к Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 КС1
Пишите на почту i@avinogorov.ru

----------


## АНДВИН

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком к Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12000 КС1
Пишите на почту simplopt@gmail.com

----------


## jebiil

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


за ключ на 5.0 спасибо, сработал

----------


## sasa67

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста, ключ крипто про 5.0 12500 vargus@ngs.ru

----------


## тупой и ещё тупее

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста, ключ крипто про 5.0 12500 vargus@ngs.ru


следует обратится по адресу из поста на предыдущей странице

----------


## MеXaHuK

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Всё хорошо. Ключ Криптопро 5.0.12500 активировался. Рекомендую!

----------


## yagodka

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


брала 2 лицензии на кп csp 5. установились без проблем на оба компьютера и работают. сердечное спасибо за помощь

----------


## Tоsik63

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На Криптопро CSP 5.0.11455 ключ подошел норм, спасибо

----------


## maleben

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо огромное. На 5.0.12000 ключ работает

----------


## gartemv

Здравствуйте, поделитесь ключем для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 gartemv@mail.ru

----------


## Ibrаgim

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про 5.0 подошла. Работает отлично.

----------


## Dеrilil

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


По рекомендациям обратился за помощью с серийным номером для Криптопро 5.0.12459. Все сделали быстро и объяснили, как активировать. Спасибо.

----------


## will2O

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


на Криптопро 5.0.12500 ключ работает, спасибо, бро

----------


## Onimushа

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли с лицензией Криптопро 5.0.12500 серверной, спасибо

----------


## mowgоg

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


КП 5 активировал без проблем

----------


## Fegers

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за быстро оказанную помощь, ключ прислали быстро и я сразу смогла его проверить, в работе программы ничего не изменилось

----------


## cpn30liman

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключем КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС limomsr@mail.ru

----------


## Priora889

Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь помочь скинуть ключ для 5.0.12500 КС1 (Windows, серверная). yashiklexa@mail.ru

----------


## Prоhоr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Заказал ключ Криптопро 5.0, сделали в лучшем виде. Рекомендую.

----------


## mister fox

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарю за помощь в решении вопроса с лицензией на Криптопро 5.0.12500 для сервера. Все впорядке!

----------


## mister fox

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарю за помощь в решении вопроса с лицензией на Криптопро 5.0.12500 для сервера. Все впорядке!

----------


## Evalyt

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Заказал лицензионную лицензию Криптопро для Mac OS X 12.1. Активация прошла нормально, работает стабильно без вылетов

----------


## Mark ©

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Для Maka ключ Криптопро на версию 5.0.12459 подошол. Спасибо большое за помощь

----------


## yunico

Добрый день! Можете поделиться ключом активации на Крипто Про 5.0.12500 КС1?

----------


## yunico

Добрый день! Можете поделиться ключом активации на Крипто Про 5.0.12500 КС1 на yunico@yandex.ru?

----------


## rabenzon

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё хорошо, на Криптопро 5.0.12330 лицензионная лицензия подошла, работает прекрасно

----------


## IvanNik

Приветствую. Нужен сертификат крипто про 5.0 на пару дней, помогите пожалуйста.
eko.fruits@yandex.ru Иван

----------


## igaрesa

> Приветствую. Нужен сертификат крипто про 5.0 на пару дней, помогите пожалуйста.
> eko.fruits@yandex.ru Иван


За сертификатом в ФНС, на сколько знаю, на пару дней сертификатов не бывает

----------


## sawellich

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё просто, написал на почту. Купил ключ Криптопро 5.0 и все заработало

----------


## Bilden

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Серийная лицензия для Криптопро 5.0.12417 работает без танцов с бубнами

----------


## slavkа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо! Лицензия на Криптопро 5.0 встала!

----------


## toiloginskayа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Обратилась за помощью по совету многих форумчан, не прогадал. Честно оказали помощь с ключом Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1 для Windows Server 2012

----------


## melsеr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Вы мои спасителя!!! Срочно нужно было воспользоваться программой Криптопро, но пробный ключ за кончился. Ни кто так быстро не смог решить мою проблему, как Вы! Спасибо добрый человек!!!

----------


## Nilsоn

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


 заказывал лицензию на Криптопро 5, без нареканий. Бонусом сделали копирование ЭЦП полученной от ФНС, которую не могли скопировать. Однозначно рекомендую!

----------


## olesya.sergeevna.87

Всем привет кто может поделиться ключом Крипто про 5.0 12500?  k.detal@mail.ru

----------


## qlеrk351

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Криптопро лицензия 5.0.12500 работает. Спасибо за помощь

----------


## fib0618

Нужен ключ для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 fib0618@mail.ru

----------


## Phlogistоn

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Купил бессрочную лицензию Крипто Про, все работает, спасибо !!!

----------


## egor199

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Всё отлично, быстро и выгодно!) брал лицензию Криптопро 5.0.12500 для Windows Server 2008 R2

----------


## trolik.8

Плиз киньте ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 на trolik.83@mail.ru

----------


## berejok

Оперативно прибрела бессрочную лицензию на 5.0.12000. Спасибо большое. Рекомендую.

----------


## Bagirа

> Сервис реально работает https://t.me/cryptoprokey
> взял ключ на 5 версию


Спасибо, взяла ключ Криптопро 5.0.12459, очень удобно, не нужно ждать и переплачивать

----------


## ARОNSKIY

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Это спец! Ровно за 1 минуту прислали ключ на Про 5 серверную вечную и помогли настроить ЭЦП. спасибо!

----------


## doctorhaus

Добрый день, кто может, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 (Серверная), 9705504@inbox.ru .
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## sash111

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на Криптопро CSP 5 (Серверная), vers1c@yandex.ru .
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## глаза разуй

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на Криптопро CSP 5 (Серверная), vers1c@yandex.ru .
> Заранее благодарю.





> Добрый день, кто может, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 (Серверная), 9705504@inbox.ru .
> Заранее благодарю.


Перед вашими постами написаны записи

----------


## Smеlka

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия на СКЗИ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 установлена успешно. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Fahtеr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на Крипто Про 5 работает и этого достаточно. Спасибо!

----------


## Fahtеr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на Крипто Про 5 работает и этого достаточно. Спасибо!

----------


## МариОмск

Очень,очень, нужен ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, кому не трудно   ,на почту: mariomsk20@yandex.ru, благодарю заранее

----------


## глаза разуй

> Очень,очень, нужен ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 КС1, кому не трудно   ,на почту: mariomsk20@yandex.ru, благодарю заранее


просвящаю для тех кто в танке,  один и тот же ключ не активируется несколько раз, как тогда кто-то может поделиться, если у него не будет работать, вывод ни кто не поделится ключом

----------


## RayVаl

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия на Криптопро csp 5.0.12500 заработала, спасибочки

----------


## cortspag

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Брал ключ для сервера от 5 Крипто Про, все огонь

----------


## salеks

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё надёжно, без обмана, цена радует! Ключ для Криптопро 5.0.

----------


## Sony80

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия подошла, спасибо!

----------


## anlyagеs

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё в порядке, спасибо

----------


## Georgey

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Сделка состоялась -  были переданы деньги, получены стулья (как в известном произведении). Быстро и качественно! рекомендую!

----------


## Оливейра

Добрый вечер друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста  ключом версией 5.0.12417  на эл. почту orv-kiz@yandex.ru  , буду премного благодарен!!!

----------


## liоn217

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Всё работает. Ключ на неограниченную по времени версию Криптопро 5.0.12459. Спасибо!

----------


## svavik

Есть ли у кого ключик от КриптоПро "Secure Pack Rus" версии 3.0 Исполнения 7 на АРМ?
Или подскажите, к кому можно обратиться за помощью

----------


## shilo

Добрый вечер друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом версией 5.0.12500KC1 на эл. почту info@sbkl.ru , буду премного благодарен!!!

----------


## shilo

Добрый вечер друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом версией 5.0.12500KC1 на эл. почту info@sbkl.ru , буду премного благодарен!!!

----------


## firеnz

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Криптопро лицензия 5.0.12500 работает, очень быстро прислали. Спасибо)

----------


## Иванниколаев

Добрый день можно мне ключик SCP 5.0.12500 на почту  ivaaaaaaaanov@mail.ru

----------


## Igor-Samson

Добрый вечер друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом версией  КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330
 на эл. почту igor-samson@mail.ru  ,
 буду премного благодарен!!!

----------


## pcdok

Добрый вечер друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом версией КриптоПро CSP 5
на почту pcdok48@yandex.ru ,
буду премного благодарен!!!

----------


## Qasaqbit

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Доброе утро zakaz crypto Лицензия на Криптопро csp 5.0.12500 заработала, Спасибо!

----------


## Salman

Добрый день , пожалуйста киньте Лицензию Криптопро 5.0.12417 буду благодарен ama_789@mail.ru

----------


## ValentinaOmsk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Получила ключ для лицензии на Криптопро 5.0.12330. Работает безупречно. Спасибо

----------


## Smelkа

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия СКЗИ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 на сервер подошла. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Vendetta85

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12500
ilmir.85@gmail.com, за ранее спасибо!

----------


## Vendetta85

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12500
ilmir.85@gmail.com, за ранее спасибо!

----------


## Gurkare

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На виндовс сервер лицензия Криптопро 5.0.12500 работает. Спасибо.

----------


## YakuTka

Всем привет, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для 5.0.12500 на почту kabahidze@gnauto.ru, за ранее спасибо!

----------


## Arsen991

Всем привет, пожалуйста пришлите ключик на Крипто Про СSP 5.0.12500 Кс1 
Операционная система Windows Server 2016 Data Center
sulars89@mail.ru, за ранее большое спасибо.

----------


## ReAxe_322

Добрые люди, прошу, поделитесь ключом на Крипто Про CSP 5.0.12500. Моя почта max_611@mail.ru

----------


## viс_ol

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Выражаю большую благодарность ребятам. Незамедлительно помогли с ключом на лицензию Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500. Все работает прекрасно!

----------

amp13579 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Igor-Samson

Сначала на форуме клянчил: " Дайте ключик на Крипто Про №..." Потом понял, что халявы не бывает, да и ключ вроде бы работать не будет чужой... Купил у      "Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru" . Всё работает, всё шелестит  и по приемлемой цене. .
PS. Может я кому-то помог !

----------


## sergey_gl

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12500
dedanius@ya.ru, за ранее спасибо!

----------


## sergey_gl

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12500
dedanius@ya.ru, за ранее спасибо!

----------


## karasss195

Народ, всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12417 КС1 . karasss195@yandex.ru, за ранее спасибки!

----------


## burnkirill

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключами для КриптоПРО 5.0.12330. Заранее благодарю! Электронная почта: kirill_npi@mail.ru.

----------


## RuslanRec

Доброго дня, подскажите Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключами для КриптоПРО  5.0.12000 KC1 серверная, Заранее благодарю! Электронная почта: ruslanrec@gmail.com

----------


## tokiyskiy_drift

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


За лицензию Криптопро 5.0.12500 спасибо, все работает!

----------


## Dsaprin

Привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12000 KC1
dsaprin@gmail.com

----------


## virussnet

Привет Всем, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12500 KC1

----------


## virussnet

Привет Всем, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12500 KC1 , почта bravo.iru@yandex.ru

----------


## Дмитрий321

Добрый день. Поделить пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 dla_spama486@mail.ru

----------


## t330

Привет, всем. Помогите пожалуйста с ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000
rt334@ya.ru

----------


## Дмитрий321

Добрый день. Поделить пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.11998 dla_spama486@mail.ru

----------


## Елена Гупало

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 ele4612@yandex.ru

----------


## Елена Гупало

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000
ele4612@yandex.ru

----------


## mulechka

Добрый день! Очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. Поделитесь пожалуйста
mulechkas@yandex.ru

----------


## mulechka

Добрый день! Очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. Поделитесь пожалуйста
mulechkas@yandex.ru

----------


## kirilldoc

Пришлите пожалуйста ключ на 5.0.12000 КС1 kirilldoc0@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## Perseus86

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12330 серверная версия . Почта hotandsoul@yandex.ru

----------


## еpdpft

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Душевно спасибо, лицензия на Криптопро 5.0.12500 сработала без танцев с бубнами

----------


## Sasha15

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12459 КС1 серверная cfif81@mail.ru

----------


## colaris

Добрый день! Очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 сервер, заранее большое спасибо %)

----------


## helldо

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ с типом лицензии TLS-сервер на версию 5.0.12500 windows server 2019 подошол. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Falcоn174

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за серверную лицензию для ключа на Криптопро 5.0.12417

----------


## Falcоn174

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за серверную лицензию для ключа на Криптопро 5.0.12417

----------


## Rurodo

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Криптопро лицензия 5.0.12500 заработала. Быстро помогли. Респект!

----------


## vanu_s

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо, ключ на cap 5.0.12330 подошел, все активировалось

----------


## Kristinka9618

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1 , почта kristinka9618@bk.ru

----------


## ildar1977

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ключ к КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 /    aralid_84@mail.ru

----------


## advertu

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.2.12000 / astra-page@yandex.ru

----------


## advertu

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.2.12000 / astra-page@yandex.ru


ой, ошибся с номером. Правильно: КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 / astra-page@yandex.ru

----------


## stragaw

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1 / ip390503812830@yandex.ru

----------


## Дмитрий3216

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 / dimasupchuk@ya.ru

----------


## yogikе

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ к криптопро csp 5.0.12459 работает, спасибо

----------


## Kabzda

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1 /asa-s@mail.ru

----------


## Agronpsk

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 / rostov.rab@yandex.ru

----------


## Kutfe_

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 / 2670261@gmail.com

----------


## игорь валентинович

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


брал серверный ключи криптопро 5.0.12500 все работает

----------


## tormozok

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 /pcdok-back@mail.ru

----------


## antidomofon

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарю за помощь с ключом Криптопро 5.. 12500, все работает

----------


## Anton864684

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1 / serginishd@mail.ru

----------


## игорь викторович

Приветствую.Может ли кто нибудь поделиться ключем для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000 ?Надеюсь на помощь.Спасибо. igoran65@yandex.ru

----------


## pginf84

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли с лицензией для серверной Криптопро 5.0 спасибо

----------


## VishneV

Здравствуйте люди добрые.
Кому не жалко. Дайте пожалуйста ключик на 5.0.12500 , буду премного благодарен.
a.vishnev@mail.ru

----------


## neseforоv

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Cпасибо. Ключ для лицензии у Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 работает

----------


## madphat

Здравствуйте!
Кому не жалко. Дайте пожалуйста ключик на 5.0.12500 , заранее спасибо!
madphat@mail.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> Здравствуйте!
> Кому не жалко. Дайте пожалуйста ключик на 5.0.12500 , заранее спасибо!
> madphat@mail.ru


ключ на одно рабочее место рассчитан, если поделится, то программа перестанет работать

----------


## anykеy_vrn

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Лицензия на крипто-про версия 5.0.12500 встала без проблем

----------


## Pashа56rus

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро помогли с ключом к Криптопро серверная 5.0.12459 все отлично работает

----------


## офанасій

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую

----------

$$$$$$ (15.10.2022), .......... (29.09.2022), 09а8fb2b95@him (19.10.2022), abаi1985 (05.10.2022), aidunсhik (20.10.2022), akimоva_ma (19.10.2022), alexmаnn (10.10.2022), AlexRеin (10.10.2022), Alex_Federal (11.10.2022), Allepsatsaс (18.10.2022), Allkаry (19.10.2022), Alvinsоg (09.10.2022), AlеxRein (10.10.2022), alеx_4x (19.10.2022), andreiаmelyn (10.10.2022), AnelHike17 (09.10.2022), Angeliiinа (09.10.2022), AntTоfik (19.10.2022), anutа.f (16.10.2022), anyа0727 (12.10.2022), B@rmen (27.09.2022), BayJаy (19.10.2022), Be11еz@ (20.10.2022), belsеt (14.10.2022), bykline (02.10.2022), bylina anna (27.09.2022), byrоnedugs (09.10.2022), bеrcut0077 (19.10.2022), CaptainZоlch (10.10.2022), Charlesspimа (10.10.2022), Cheremev (01.10.2022), Clitiоn (20.10.2022), coldyn (29.09.2022), criрtid (11.10.2022), crybaka (02.10.2022), cyrillic (09.10.2022), denisyaregа29 (10.10.2022), Denis_cfо (29.09.2022), denvelichckо (18.10.2022), dmitriуf50 (19.10.2022), DoCаru (15.10.2022), dr. Mabuzо (18.10.2022), ecоcity (15.10.2022), egorintа (10.10.2022), ekrоeder (10.10.2022), EmileJоF (10.10.2022), epdрft (29.09.2022), EVG_Gоgа (28.09.2022), evsеev (15.10.2022), ExtrаCOM (09.10.2022), funcelоt (10.10.2022), Gelpеn (02.10.2022), Glazacheff (28.09.2022), Go1dеn (11.10.2022), GrayCаt (19.10.2022), GreenYаd (09.10.2022), g_оmlet (16.10.2022), Herо4ever (09.10.2022), HOHORO (02.10.2022), huwakc (20.10.2022), hynt186 (13.10.2022), IceHоckey (19.10.2022), innick (14.10.2022), intrоn (16.10.2022), iwerеqqh (19.10.2022), IZI 100 (10.10.2022), iziil77 (12.10.2022), judeschroedеr (30.09.2022), Julianrеx (10.10.2022), jаck1988 (20.10.2022), jеniks (19.10.2022), karawaynikow (12.10.2022), karepanоv (19.10.2022), kikiii (28.09.2022), kipishuliа (18.10.2022), Kirklаnd (09.10.2022), klеkvl (25.09.2022), Knutssеn (14.10.2022), kossmаtiy (29.09.2022), krasnоvik (08.10.2022), Kuznеts (19.10.2022), Lana74 (25.09.2022), legа23 (25.09.2022), leitoоbn (19.10.2022), lenaclub (01.10.2022), Letoоо (02.10.2022), lezheк (05.10.2022), leо_it (10.10.2022), libеium73 (09.10.2022), lilуаpо (10.10.2022), Lindainesе (10.10.2022), liselеn0k (19.10.2022), Lolipоp111 (16.10.2022), MAD_I_SОN (18.10.2022), maidix (26.09.2022), makkropal (30.09.2022), maks1375590 (13.10.2022), man4iс (19.10.2022), marynа78 (11.10.2022), melenа (13.10.2022), Michealvеp (09.10.2022), monitа (25.09.2022), Mortаlus (19.10.2022), motorscoоter75 (12.10.2022), Mr.The (19.10.2022), Mаnskuly (12.10.2022), Mаrik2006Iq (20.10.2022), Mаx777 (10.10.2022), mеdissn (15.10.2022), Mоd_help (09.10.2022), neplohо (16.10.2022), Nesterоv (12.10.2022), neоrfey (10.10.2022), nikitabrоnskij (10.10.2022), Npolеon (29.09.2022), NuсkWrоrk (30.09.2022), NоoD1e (20.10.2022), olegw73 (03.10.2022), p.yakovlеv (29.09.2022), PhoenixGreаt (19.10.2022), Pidarava Akcana (12.10.2022), Pipabibа (13.10.2022), plastikоd (19.10.2022), Poteklo (01.10.2022), Ratibоs (09.10.2022), Ratnadоr (15.10.2022), red_tеa (15.10.2022), Rizhkоv (20.10.2022), rusbоy7system (19.10.2022), Rоman_915 (10.10.2022), Sabves (26.09.2022), sachоk7878 (16.10.2022), sapientisаt (19.10.2022), Schabalin07 (14.10.2022), screаm1004 (18.10.2022), scriрt (11.10.2022), SEREGA_GEО (19.10.2022), SergeyZabоr (05.10.2022), Serpоz (20.10.2022), shordеxvаn (09.10.2022), Skromniy (02.10.2022), skynеt7017 (19.10.2022), SMARTЕR (10.10.2022), SofiаKit (26.09.2022), sterеmin (10.10.2022), strelox (27.09.2022), strаn@nik (11.10.2022), StrоnG-X (16.10.2022), stаsmir (19.10.2022), sudakоv1 (16.10.2022), sunnу777 (18.10.2022), sаint07 (29.09.2022), tau-cоde (20.10.2022), Teologov (27.09.2022), Thrеad (10.10.2022), TrinitrоnOTV (18.10.2022), tyljin (10.10.2022), tоlluu (16.10.2022), Uriаh38 (09.10.2022), v0l0dyа (18.10.2022), valerycо (30.09.2022), Valery_yоurciv (10.10.2022), vap160 (14.10.2022), vasiliy_05 (10.10.2022), Vavadа777 (27.09.2022), Vero4ka78 (28.09.2022), Victоrlkv (08.10.2022), Volаnn (09.10.2022), volоsatikWes (10.10.2022), vova-fоrum (19.10.2022), vovchiсnn (10.10.2022), voxrоn (26.09.2022), vvoronov908 (15.10.2022), vаdimOi (10.10.2022), vаsilyu87 (15.10.2022), WantedVаn (19.10.2022), wintоs (10.10.2022), wonderbоyy (12.10.2022), zairfisеr (28.09.2022), Zlobаrd (16.10.2022), zloy olf (02.10.2022), __irinа (19.10.2022), а что говорить, хyй (02.10.2022), Аnna82 (01.10.2022), АлексeйМ81 (14.10.2022), Анджeлика_) (10.10.2022), Еlliss7050 (29.09.2022), ИП Журибедa (12.10.2022), МuXaHuK (10.10.2022), Марина Котовa (10.10.2022), сhudyr (29.09.2022), Сашa239150 (19.10.2022), Татьяна Бaюн (11.10.2022), уu1964 (16.10.2022), Эдуaрд (27.09.2022), Юлямагнеткa (15.10.2022)

----------


## Alena3383

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую


Спасибо, тоже купила лицензию Криптопро 5.0.12500. Все установилось без проблем и сразу заработало!

----------


## Zink65

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую
> PS: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Купил лицензию для Win Server, на Криптопро 5.12500. Все работает без проблем.

----------


## kоlduen

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую
> Ps: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Купил ключ для Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 серверная, полет нормальный. Все работает без перебоев.

----------


## webestеr

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую
> PS: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Купила лицензионный ключ к Криптопро 5.0.12000 все заработало. Спасибо!

----------


## EsеtUp

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую
> PS: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Заказ ключ криптопро 5, сразу подошёл и заработал

----------


## SОLd@t

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую
> PS: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Купил лицензию Криптопро 5.0.12500, все отлично. Рекомендую

----------


## comоbject

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую
> PS: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Спасибо, купил на крипту 5.0.12500 ключ серверный. Все работает в штатном режиме.

----------


## djhamzat

Soft-safety, Добрый день, как можно у вас приобрести бессрочный ключ на КриптоПро 5.0 12000 КС 1

----------


## djhamzat

Soft-safety, Добрый день, как можно у вас приобрести бессрочный ключ на КриптоПро 5.0 12000 КС 1? если что моя почта djhamzat@mail.ru

----------


## Frezеr007

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую
> PS: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Купил лицензию к Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500. Программа стала работать на УРА! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Alеx_Ltd

> Брал ключ CSP Криптопро 5, объяснили и дали совет по правильному использованию. Всем советую
> PS: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru


Покупал лицензию на Криптопро 5.0.12500. Работаю уже несколько дней без всяких проблем и сбоев. Спасибо.

----------


## gprs

Здравствуйте!
Кому не жалко. Дайте пожалуйста ключик на 5.0.12500 , заранее спасибо!
702254@bk.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> Здравствуйте!
> Кому не жалко. Дайте пожалуйста ключик на 5.0.12500 , заранее спасибо!
> 702254@bk.ru


Как понять кому не жалко???Он на один компьютер идет, если кто-то сможет его вытащить, то у того, кто вытащил не будет работать

----------


## Trinuka

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Купил ключ на неограниченную по времени версию Криптопро 5.0.12500. Все работает

----------


## Kapаlych

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро и просто купил лицензию на Криптопро 5.0, а главное результативно. Доволен.

----------


## zCarot

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Зделка состоялась. ключ получил сразу, опробовал, все работает. вечером приобрел еще один ключ для другого компьютера. все работает! спасибо!

----------


## DOG_666

Здравствуйте. Можно ключик на 5.0.12000 на почту 89226990666@mail.ru?

----------


## vetkаtcc

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все оперативно. Рекомендую! Купил ключ Криптопро 5.0.12500 все работает!!

----------


## it39hoplit

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12500 KC1 на сервер
dsergey@bk.ru, заранее спасибо!

----------


## глаза разуй

> Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для 5.0.12500 KC1 на сервер
> dsergey@bk.ru, заранее спасибо!


вы же уже спрашивали в марте, все написано выше - читайте

----------


## Matbеe44

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все замечательно, оперативно и надежно, советую. Брал лицензию для Криптопро 5.0.12500

----------


## euaizеn

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Благодарю!
Все очень быстро, ключ 
рабочий, всем Рекомендую! 
Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 - серверная.

----------


## ОRELGRIZLI

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


помогли с ключом криптопро 5.0.12459 спасибо

----------


## глаза разуй

> Добрый день! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500?? //    name_777@mail.ru





> ключ на одно рабочее место рассчитан, если поделится, то программа перестанет работать


Ответ к вашей записи продублировал

----------


## ALEX19745

Добрый . Требуется, пожалуйста, ключик на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1

----------


## Dyukevic

Добрый день! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1??

dyukov17@mail.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> Добрый день! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1??
> 
> dyukov17@mail.ru


Добрый день! Вы уже спрашивали в прошлом году. Поделиться не возможно, если кто-то делиться, то у того кто поделился перестает работать ключ, потому что он для одного компьютера

----------


## Trogvars

Будьте добры 5.0.12000 КС1 серверная.
trogvar@gmail.com

----------


## johny702

Здарйвствуйте. Люди, кому не жалко, поделитесь, пожалуйста,  ключем на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500
Спасибо! evgeniy007702@gmail.com

----------


## mishura11

Приветствую!
Буду очень благодарна  за  ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0  на alexandra3000@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## mishura11

Приветствую!
Буду очень благодарна  за  ключ КриптоПро CSP 5.0  на alexandra3000@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## BаldOrc

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Купил ключ на Криптопро 5, установил, и сразу все стало работать

----------


## user-str

Всем привет. Помогите с ключом для pavel.add@mail.ru 5.0.12500 KC1

----------


## dоuplus

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, заказал ключ лицензии на Криптопро 5.0.12330 серверная. Все работает отлично.

----------


## brumеr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия обошлась не дорого. Брал Криптопро 5.0.12500. Все установилось на УРА!!

----------


## ysоbol

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


приобрела ключик крипто-про csp 5.0 все хорошо

----------


## Leаrlo2631

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Утром деньги - вечером стулья! За 5 минут решили мой вопрос с приобретением ключа для Криптопро 5.0.12500

----------


## deslog

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000
ffcam@ya.ru

----------


## Imposter

Добрый день! Очень нужен ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12000. Поделитесь пожалуйста
myvvork@yandex.ru

----------


## Sltоm777

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, все получилось. Криптопро 5.0.12330 заработал. Быстрая помощь, рекомендую!

----------


## alukart

хочу купить ключ на криптопро 5  alukart100@yandex.ru

----------


## Sеrjls

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Выражаю благодарность! Помощь в получении ключа Криптопро 5.0.12500 оказана в полном объёме и не дорого.

----------


## NatаlyaM17

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Брала лицензию на КриптоПро 5, просто супер. очень довольна.

----------


## NatаlyaM17

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Брала лицензию на КриптоПро 5, просто супер. очень довольна.

----------


## vfvfqvfvfq

Всем привет! Можете прислать серверный ключик КриптоПро 5.0 ptitsaru2@mail.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> Всем привет! Можете прислать серверный ключик КриптоПро 5.0 ptitsaru2@mail.ru


привет, читай на предыдущих страницах, все написано. если кто-то пришлет, то у того кто прислал программа не будет работать. ключ же на одну машину предназначен

----------


## godоdin

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро ПДФ 2.0
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


хороший сервис, что я видел. все интуитивно понятно и доходчиво.

----------


## evgaid

А можно мне на почту?

----------


## MaxEgоrov

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Купил лицензию Криптопро CSP 5.0.12600 все работает в штатном режиме. Подписал документы которые требовалось.

----------


## voodоoxxx

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Криптопро ключ брал, версия 5.0.12500 все нормально, рекомендую

----------


## daydreаm-07

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


брал лицензию для мака, все подошло отлично, рекомендую!

----------


## Lelаsa

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все супер! Шустро отвечают, оперативно реагируют. Купил Криптопро ключ. Помогут если вы новичок!! Находка в наши дни))

----------


## Wolf228

Поделитесь ключиком от серверной лицензии 5.0
valoha_373@mail.ru

----------


## ru3003

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Купил ключ к серверной Криптопро 5.0.12600 все подошло, спасибо.

----------


## alеx12188

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Брал для мака код Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500. Все супер. Очень оперативно и не дорого. 2минуты и лицензия активирована. Все работает.

----------


## Аексес

Привет всем. Кто может скиньте ключик для криптопро csp 5.0.12600 пожалуйста.

----------


## rybаk

> Привет всем. Кто может скиньте ключик для криптопро csp 5.0.12600 пожалуйста.


привет, к этой версии еще в сети нет ключей

----------


## Valiente

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия Криптопро 5 подошла хорошо, все работает безупречно. спасибо

----------


## ssr013

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Купила ключ на Криптопро 5.0.12600 установился с первого раза и работает

----------


## jоujizzy

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо за быструю помощь с ключем кп 5, все работает

----------


## Eugеny

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Очень всё оперативно: и ответы и ключ. И всё активировалось! Рекомендую!!

----------


## chargеrus

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ серверный Криптопро 5.0.12600 работает, спасибо!

----------


## OlуaV

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


Ключи тут реально рабочие

----------


## Lenb-ne

Добрый день, можно ключик  на Крипто Про 5.0.12600
Lenb-ne@yandex.ru

----------


## rybаk

> Добрый день, можно ключик  на Крипто Про 5.0.12600
> Lenb-ne@yandex.ru


привет, к этой версии в сети еще нет ключей

----------


## topriddеr

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Огромная благодарность за отзывчивость и помощь с Криптопро 5. Помогли разобраться как и куда вводить ключ. Буду рекомендовать своим знакомым.

----------


## Wolf228

А к какой версии есть?
Можешь на почту направить информацию?
valoha_373@mail.ru

----------


## Wolf228

> привет, к этой версии в сети еще нет ключей


А к какой версии есть?
Можешь на почту направить информацию?
valoha_373@mail.ru

----------


## rybаk

> А к какой версии есть?
> Можешь на почту направить информацию?
> valoha_373@mail.ru


Нету не к какой, я сам ищу ключ но не могу не где найти

----------


## Йохауг

Плиз, добрые люди, скиньте ключ Крипто Про 5.0.12500 KC1 на почту: sap.se@yandex.ru

----------


## Zmеy_24

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


приобрел ключ на крипто 5.0.12600 и помогли в его установке. спасибо

----------


## emmаnixian

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативно ответили, ключ подошёл с первого раза на Криптопро 5.0.12500

----------


## fоxsandy

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


код Криптопро 5.0 сработал. все отлично!!!!

----------


## y.kalashnikova

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


просто класс!! нашла тут неограниченный ключик крипто-про, проверила и все отлично

----------


## Warmen

Плиз, добрые люди, скиньте ключ Крипто Про 5.0

----------


## глаза разуй

> Плиз, добрые люди, скиньте ключ Крипто Про 5.0


когда уже хоть чуть-чуть научитесь пользоваться информацией? выше уже отвечал на поставленный вопрос

----------


## le_landо

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


все супер и мега оперативно. Брал ключ под версию Криптопро 5.0.12600

----------


## Spiritt

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Купил для сервера Криптопро лицензию все ОК

----------


## rabshnaider

можно ключик для  CryptoPro-5.0.12600 , пожалуйста
rabus@list.ru

----------


## rabshnaider

можно ключик для  CryptoPro-5.0.12600 , пожалуйста
rabus@list.ru

----------


## Assmаn

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ подошел с 1 раза, все отлично. Спасибо

----------


## SARDАR4ik

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Написал-моментально ответили проконсультировали и купил Криптопро 5.0 серверную

----------


## bukаufa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Заказал лицензию под Криптопро 5.0, прислали быстро. Здорово.

----------


## id usher

Очень нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12600 КС1 erdem.namsaraev@gmail.com заранее спасибо.

----------


## krasbox

Всем привет, не могу найти ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12600 КС1, с 1200 почему то не работает, скиньте плиз на altameda@yandex.ru

----------


## Виктoрия

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все супер, впечатления от сотрудничества только положительные. Купила ключ для лицензии Криптопро 5.0.12500. Не успела обратиться, как все готово! Крайне оперативно, всем рекомендую!

----------


## Dikey46

Всем привет. Помогите лицензией пожл. криптопро csp 5.0.  почта z.dikey@mail.ru - спасибо большое кто поможет. Очень буду признателен.

----------


## Vasapupik

Добрый день, поделитесь ключом пожалуйста для 5 версии (скорее всего 5.0.11), очень нужно отчет сдать сегодня. povel96@mail.ru

----------


## leeеtto

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Огромное спасибо! Закончился ключ Криптопро 5.0.12600 в ночь в последнии часы, чудом зашла на этот сайт и увидела много положительных отзывов. За 5 минут мне все сделали, очень рада. Рекомендую и обращусь ещё!

----------


## sеrgkh3

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Отлично! Купил ключ Крипто-про CSP 5.0.12500, ключ подошёл и исправно работает

----------


## Romаn_sk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ рабочий, Криптопро 5.0.12600 - активирована. Очень привлекательная цена)

----------


## AsaThоrr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, купил лицензию для Криптопро 5. Все работает.

----------


## Goоgee

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


нашол тут рабочие ключи на крипту, пользуюсь долго, ничего не слетело

----------


## SinitsaDA

Кому не сложно, поделитесь ключиком для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12600 КС1 sinitsada@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## alexеy

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


привет всем, у них реально рабочие ключи к программе. покупал на Криптопро CSP 5.0.12600 для сервера

----------


## siscom

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПро 5.0.12500. siscom@mail.ru Заранее благодарю!

----------


## chargerus

А тут прям можно попросить скинуть ключ на почту? 
Ой а можно тогда мне тоже на версию 5.0.12600=) почта mariv1c@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Nataliyamad

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Хочу выразить огромную благодарность, за помощь в приобретении лицензии Криптопро 5.0.12600. Все встало идеально, спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Alevago

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом для 5.0.126. Спасибо. alevago@yandex.ru

----------


## valrenmаr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ на криптопро 5.0.12600, все хорошо работает

----------


## sersolspb

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом для 5.0.126. Спасибо. sersolspb@gmail.com

----------


## Ysmhypno

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом для 5.0.124. Спасибо. rasohin.ilya@mail.ru

----------


## аls750

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за помощь с серверным ключом на крипто-про 5.0.12600

----------


## danisimоv

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


приобрёл ключ Криптопро 5.0.12600 установился с первого раза, все работает. человеческое спасибо за помощь.

----------


## DemonShell

Всех приветствую
Люди, скиньте плиззз ключ Крипто Про 5.0.12000 KC1 на почту ghostshell@list.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## DemonShell

Всех приветствую
Люди, скиньте плиззз ключ Крипто Про 5.0.12000 KC1 на почту ghostshell@list.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## brontоzavr

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


честно, можно доверять! взял лицензию Криптопро CSP 5.0.12600

----------


## srgkоnkov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё супер! Купил ключ лицензии на Криптопро  версии 5.0.12200. Установил, проверил - всё работает. Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Ol'gоvyki

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все прошло гладко, код сразу активировался. Спасибо

----------


## Янаташа

можно мне ключи на крипто про 5.0.12600 кс 1  очень надо. моя почта nice.natalij87@yandex.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> можно мне ключи на крипто про 5.0.12600 кс 1  очень надо. моя почта nice.natalij87@yandex.ru


Наташа, нельзя. писал уже выше, кто делится ключом у того программа перестает работать

----------


## Янаташа

где купить лицензию, я ни черта не понимаю, как работать с крипто про. Мне  нужно подписать документ.

----------


## Alеksa86

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


Удобный сервис, в нем нашол ключ Крипто-Про 5

----------


## Mаx_x_x

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


Супер, есть ключи для Криптопро 5.0.12600

----------


## DitеrAVK

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро помогли с лицензией для криптопро 5.0.12500, премного благодарен.

----------


## cаche07

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


Серверные ключики Криптопро 5 рабочие, испробовал на паре серверов

----------


## aknоwx

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


быстро и практично, ключ Криптопо 5 работает

----------


## iru_webоv

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, лицензия на Криптопро CSP 5.0 подошла

----------


## Tango777VAS

Земляки очень нужен ключ Крипто Про 5 для подключения ЭП. Может подскажите у кого есть хороший. stroyconceptdv@gmail.com

----------


## Tango777VAS

Добрый день! Помогите с ключем на 5.0.12600. Буду признателен. stroyconceptdv@gmail.com

----------


## глаза разуй

> Земляки очень нужен ключ Крипто Про 5 для подключения ЭП. Может подскажите у кого есть хороший. stroyconceptdv@gmail.com


ответ на ваш вопрос публиковал на 225 странице данной темы

----------


## stepik

Здравствуйте. Можно ключик на КриптоПро 5.0.12000, заранее спасибо. yarkovsknhp@yandex.ru

----------


## stepik

Здравствуйте. Можно ключ на КриптоПро 5.0.12000. Очень нужно. заранее спасибо. yarkovsknhp@yandex.ru

----------


## stepik

здравствуйте. поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом CSP 5.0.12000 на почту yarkovsknhp@yandex.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> здравствуйте. поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом CSP 5.0.12000 на почту yarkovsknhp@yandex.ru


страница 225, там отвечал на поставленный вопрос

----------


## UglyStephan

> здравствуйте. поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом CSP 5.0.12000 на почту yarkovsknhp@yandex.ru


Добрый день! нужен ключ для КриптоПро 5.0 12600

----------


## глаза разуй

> Добрый день! нужен ключ для КриптоПро 5.0 12600


225 cтраница

----------


## Максим6996

Добрый день! нужен ключ для КриптоПро 5.0 12600

----------


## max250390

Доброго вечера! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на Крипто Про 5.0.12000 на max25@ail.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> Доброго вечера! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на Крипто Про 5.0.12000 на max25@ail.ru


на странице 225 ваш ответ

----------


## rsdad111

Добрый день, можно пожалуйста ключ от крипто про 5.0 12600кс1 на почту turkina@letz.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> Добрый день, можно пожалуйста ключ от крипто про 5.0 12600кс1 на почту turkina@letz.ru


страница 225

----------


## e.gaducov

Здравствуйте, очень нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1

----------


## e.gaducov

Добрый день, нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1. Буду признателен за помощь. eg@itkur.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> Добрый день, нужен ключ на КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12500 КС1. Буду признателен за помощь. eg@itkur.ru


на 225 странице отвечал

----------

